# Cape Town - month end meets



## Spyro

Would any Cape Town guys 'n girls like to set up a few weekend meetups?

Places to chat, chill, cloud, learn, build, trick and practise - RE DIY and building. A mini expo if you will.

On the last Saturday of every second month - we can have a pre booked area to do our thing. Mingle chat and just have some fun.
New location for each meet to keep it fair.

Nothing huge or expensive. Try have no entry fee. Potential braai's or anything you'd like to bring up? Perhaps at local braai spots in selected Forrest's. Or at restaurants like beer house, who happily allow Vapers to puff away.

Vendors who want to join could be welcome too. Just a thought. Why wait all year for the cticc to let you have one there? Let's have our own vape meets!
Small community gettogethers.

Thoughts? Please post below.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 2


----------



## Darius1332

Sounds like it could be fun! Any locations you have in mind so far? Obs Cafe or Trench Town may be good but not sure if they open on Sundays. Can also maybe see where are most people from who are in for the first one. Durbanville here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

sounds interesting. keeping eyes peeled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

I would be keen.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

I would be keen when I’m in town.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jebula999

Sounds like a plan to me, i mean what's wrong with a bit of socializing? Maybe even make new friends in and around town?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Just tell me when and where

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw

Sounds good to me. Im from Bellville

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

can work @Hooked @Braki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kilherza

when and where? athlone area


----------



## ddk1979

I'll be there.
Goodwood area.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro You said, "New location for each *mea*t to keep it fair." That's absolutely necessary. We couldn't have lamb, beef and pork at the same location - imagine the jealousy and competition! 

I'm not into DIY or builds, but I would enjoy meeting other vapers and if food is there - I'm IN! I'm in Yzerfontein, so Northern suburbs would be convenient for me. Why not alternate between Northern and Southern suburbs? I couldn't organise though - I have no idea of which places we could go to.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro Perhaps we could even have a juice-trade or auction, just for fun!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Great Idea Spyro


----------



## ViperVenomVapes

why not arrange to meet at some vape shops in the area, they could also do with some income purches. lol makes there shop look busy. arrange for a saturday rather, sunday is family time and juice making time ;lol


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Spyro You said, "New location for each *mea*t to keep it fair." That's absolutely necessary. We couldn't have lamb, beef and pork at the same location - imagine the jealousy and competition!
> 
> I'm not into DIY or builds, but I would enjoy meeting other vapers and if food is there - I'm IN! I'm in Yzerfontein, so Northern suburbs would be convenient for me. Why not alternate between Northern and Southern suburbs? I couldn't organise though - I have no idea of which places we could go to.


We can have a meet at the langeban beach once. Beautiful place.


----------



## Braki

If possible I'm in. From Saldanha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm

I'll potentially be down, depending on the location of the meet 

I'm from Parow-side.


----------



## KZOR

This is a great idea @Spyro .
I am a member of the Oakdale Club (Bellville) which i think is a great location for a meet.
http://www.oakdaleclub.co.za/index.htm
I have taken @shaun2707 there so he could vouch for the location.
Let me know if you want me to get more info regarding possibility of a venue. 
Pools, braai areas, bar facilities and ample seating/parking. Even has large and easy accessible lawn areas for vendor setups.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> This is a great idea @Spyro .
> I am a member of the Oakdale Club (Bellville) which i think is a great location for a meet.
> http://www.oakdaleclub.co.za/index.htm
> I have taken @shaun2707 there so he could vouch for the location.
> Let me know if you want me to get more info regarding possibility of a venue.
> Pools, braai areas, bar facilities and ample seating/parking. Even has large and easy accessible lawn areas for vendor setups.



For sure... can definitely 2nd this idea!! Awesome spot and great area with facilities to go and clutch while having a lekker vape. Enjoyed it it there when I went through with @KZOR. Good idea Meneer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ShaneSawCT

@Spyro awesome idea, will get @Vaporator00 to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Sounds cool, I would be interested. Much more relaxed and toned down atmosphere than the expo's etc..

I would second Saturdays as a possibility too though


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

KZOR said:


> This is a great idea @Spyro .
> I am a member of the Oakdale Club (Bellville) which i think is a great location for a meet.
> http://www.oakdaleclub.co.za/index.htm
> I have taken @shaun2707 there so he could vouch for the location.
> Let me know if you want me to get more info regarding possibility of a venue.
> Pools, braai areas, bar facilities and ample seating/parking. Even has large and easy accessible lawn areas for vendor setups.


What will be the charges involved in organising such a event at this place.


----------



## KZOR

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What will be the charges involved in organising such a event at this place.


I will go chat with management tomorrow but if numbers are less than 30 there should be no charge since they make their money from the bar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

KZOR said:


> I will go chat with management tomorrow but if numbers are less than 30 there should be no charge since they make their money from the bar.


Wow, its good that I don't drink then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Saturdays can definitely work. Have been with you to the club @KZOR definitely an incredible place to have a meet! Would be great if you could pull something together!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> We can have a meet at the langeban beach once. Beautiful place.




Or come through to Yzerfontein. We can go to The Diner (good food) and we can sit outside where they allow vaping and there are many tables

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> If possible I'm in. From Saldanha.



@Braki I don't drink, so if you guys want to have a few (or more) toots I'm willing to fetch you in Saldanha, provided we return in daylight. I'm not too crazy about night-driving.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> I will go chat with management tomorrow but if numbers are less than 30 there should be no charge since they make their money from the bar.



I would say the numbers should be less than 30, otherwise the group is just too big.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Or come through to Yzerfontein. We can go to The Diner (good food) and we can sit outside where they allow vaping and there are many tables


Thats a good option too. Hardly one and half hour drive from cape town.


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro I assume you've discussed this meet with Admin? Apparently you HAVE TO get their OK first, particularly if there are vendors involved. When one of the forumites wanted to organise a small meet, with no vendors, there was a bit of a hiccup with Admin and it never got off the ground.


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thats a good option too. Hardly one and half hour drive from cape town.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar Will you be OK with other peeps eating pork there? Otherwise you might just want to comment now, before it's too late


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> @Spyro I assume you've discussed this meet with Admin? Apparently you HAVE TO get their OK first, particularly if there are vendors involved. When one of the forumites wanted to organise a small meet, with no vendors, there was a bit of a hiccup with Admin and it never got off the ground.




Nope, had no clue that was a requirement. Seems like the most ridiculous rule though. 

If there are more than 30 people it can always be moved to a park or something.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Nope, had no clue that was a requirement. Seems like the most ridiculous rule though.
> 
> If there are more than 30 people it can always be moved to a park or something.



@Spyro please contact Admin. They really do need to know about this Believe me - I'm speaking from recent experience.


----------



## Spyro

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], any rules and regulations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> @Spyro please contact Admin. They really do need to know about this Believe me - I'm speaking from recent experience.



And it doesn't matter whether it's held at a club, or in the park, or even at someone's home. Admin needs a heads-up before you go ahead with any arrangements


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> And it doesn't matter whether it's held at a club, or in the park, or even at someone's home. Admin needs a heads-up before you go ahead with any arrangements



Okay, I got it... Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are more than happy for you guys to do a vape meet in CT especially if it's ECIGSSA members... yes we do like a heads up... and you have to promise to show us all pics and give us feedback! Wish we could be there with you guys!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro

Rob Fisher said:


> We are more than happy for you guys to do a vape meet in CT especially if it's ECIGSSA members... yes we do like a heads up... and you have to promise to show us all pics and give us feedback! Wish we could be there with you guys!


Thanks so much Uncle Rob!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog

KZOR said:


> I will go chat with management tomorrow but if numbers are less than 30 there should be no charge since they make their money from the bar.


Don’t you mean more than 30 @KZOR


----------



## Bulldog

Yzerfontein also good for me. 
We have a conservation centre at Grotto Bay which can be hired for R250 for the day. Braai facilities and hall. So we should be sorted for the next 3 meets

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B

I'll be down for this as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Spyro and others ... here's something to bear in mind

*http://www.spitmeister.co.za/*

They say anywhere in Cape Town

*

*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Spyro and others ... here's something to bear in mind
> 
> *http://www.spitmeister.co.za/*
> 
> They say anywhere in Cape Town
> 
> *
> View attachment 128637
> *


That looks yummy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

This is fast becoming a bigger event than the official annual vapecon, lol. I think an event where the organiser books a spot where slap chips and cold beer is readily available and the rest rsvp and show up should more than suffice. Going bigger and trying to cater for so many tastes and preferences just spells trouble and complications.

I bet @Spyro has already made a duck and is heading for the hills as we speak.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> This is fast becoming a bigger event than the official annual vapecon, lol. I think an event where the organiser books a spot where slap chips and cold beer is readily available and the rest rsvp and show up should more than suffice. Going bigger and trying to cater for so many tastes and preferences just spells trouble and complications.
> 
> I bet @Spyro has already made a duck and is heading for the hills as we speak.
> 
> Regards



You've outted me!

I don't think catering is necessary. Louis has kindly offered to speak to the club owners as he's a well established member. Either we can bring our own food and braai or alternatively folks can buy food from the restaurant.

I think for a first meet this would be a great place - for the next time round we can organise something different.

I'm sure we could even convince a vendor to host a meet for us some time or another. Not too sure why this only seems to happen with "product launches"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I don't mind where we meet or what we do, so long as there's food available or I can bring my own. If not I get very hangry and believe me, when that happens you don't want to be near me. If any of you ever met my brother he would tell you, "Just feed her and she'll be OK"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hallucinated_

Spyro said:


> You've outted me!
> 
> I don't think catering is necessary. Louis has kindly offered to speak to the club owners as he's a well established member. Either we can bring our own food and braai or alternatively folks can buy food from the restaurant.
> 
> I think for a first meet this would be a great place - for the next time round we can organise something different.
> 
> I'm sure we could even convince a vendor to host a meet for us some time or another. Not too sure why this only seems to happen with "product launches"


I hope there is a @KZOR juice bar on tap haha!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> You've outted me!
> 
> I don't think catering is necessary. Louis has kindly offered to speak to the club owners as he's a well established member. Either we can bring our own food and braai or alternatively folks can buy food from the restaurant.
> 
> I think for a first meet this would be a great place - for the next time round we can organise something different.
> 
> I'm sure we could even convince a vendor to host a meet for us some time or another. Not too sure why this only seems to happen with "product launches"



If a vendor hosts a meet for us, wouldn't they expect something in return i.e. sales? After all, that's why they have product launches. Whereas if *we* invite a vendor to attend *our* meet, we're under no obligation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> If a vendor hosts a meet for us, wouldn't they expect something in return i.e. sales? After all, that's why they have product launches. Whereas if *we* invite a vendor to attend *our* meet, we're under no obligation.



Well, sales aren't garenteed at a juice launch. What's the difference? It was just an idea anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darius1332

I'd say to just get a meet going first before chatting to vendors, once we have something going and can show them some pics of the event it will be much easier to get them involved.


----------



## Spyro

Darius1332 said:


> I'd say to just get a meet going first before chatting to vendors, once we have something going and can show them some pics of the event it will be much easier to get them involved.



We have a vendor organising our first meet already

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Spyro said:


> We have a vendor organising our first meet already


o do tell

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darius1332

Spyro said:


> We have a vendor organising our first meet already



Just call me blind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Spyro said:


> We have a vendor organising our first meet already


got exited now as i only now see the post description states month end meets !
Glad ill be able to attend this as i am only back in country due month end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Darius1332 @Moerse Rooikat Just read through all the posts from the beginning and you'll see who the vendor is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

The westrand forumites are having a vape meet this Saturday, when are we meeting ?


----------



## Spyro

Any updates @KZOR ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

I assume the long weekend is out of the question for most?


----------



## Darius1332

If its on the Sat or Sunday that would work.


----------



## KZOR

Was thinking next Saturday from 11 to 3?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

KZOR said:


> Was thinking next Saturday from 11 to 3?


Afternoon is the best. I am in

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spyro

I'll be busy Saturdays till 1. Afternoons would be better for me too. But I'm happy to pull in a little later. How about we say from 12/12:30 onwards?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

KZOR said:


> Was thinking next Saturday from 11 to 3?


Next Saturday sounds goooooood !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

VENUE : OAKDALE CLUB
We have a green light for next Saturday (28.04.2018) from 13:00 to 17:00.
No entrance fee.
Food can be purchased at the venue or you have the option of bringing your own wood and meat to make your own food.
Drinks have to be bought at the club bar as no-one is allowed to bring in alcohol. 
Two options for gathering :
Photo 1 is under a canvas roof close to built-in braais with two wash basins on hand while photo 2 is under trees with braai facilities as well. Vehicles can be driven around the venue to photo 2 location.
Swimming (see photo 3) is optional and i promised a R20 donation by individuals planning to take a dive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Could i please get an indication of who will definitely be attending?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

KZOR said:


> Could i please get an indication of who will definitely be attending?


Looks good @KZOR Thanks for arranging this !
I'll definitely join, will be fun !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Yes! I think you should ask the club owners what they think of a bunch of us vaping - they may prefer it under the trees rather than the tented area. Either way, count me in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

KZOR said:


> Could i please get an indication of who will definitely be attending?


I am definitely coming. Might have to pack my lunch or is there halaal food available ?
@Humbolt will u be coming ?


----------



## Bulldog

Would of loved to have joined but unfortunately I am away the long weekend. Next time.


----------



## Hooked

I'll be there! And @KZOR would you please bring the juice which you made for me with you? I'll pay you there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Would of loved to have joined but unfortunately I am away the long weekend. Next time.



What a pity @Bulldog

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Hooked said:


> What a pity @Bulldog



I reckon @ShaneSawCT and myself will be there ..... Might have to pack a halal lunch too @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneSawCT

Vaporator00 said:


> I reckon @ShaneSawCT and myself will be there ..... Might have to pack a halal lunch too @Faiyaz Cheulkar


@Vaporator00 and i are in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i am out working night next weekend.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am out working night next weekend.


That's sad, I was looking forward to meet u. Won't u be able to come for like an hour or so ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@Braki Can't you change your plans for that weekend? It would be such a pity for you not to be at the meet. Besides, I need a buddy. I'm so scared of all these big vapers!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

@KZOR @Spyro and everyone else, how about we all wear name tags (with our forum names). Otherwise it's just a sea of unknown faces which means nothing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki

Hooked said:


> @Braki Can't you change your plans for that weekend? It would be such a pity for you not to be at the meet. Besides, I need a buddy. I'm so scared of all these big vapers!


I'm sorry @Hooked would have loved to join, but we are leaving the 26th to visit my parents for a week in Greatbrakriver close to Mosselbay. Will definitely join for the next one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am definitely coming. Might have to pack my lunch or is there halaal food available ?
> @Humbolt will u be coming ?


I'll try, but can't say for sure yet. But would love to be there and meet all you wonderful folk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Awesome initiative... I'm working in the shop till 3 but will pop past after that!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Muttaqeen

When and where? Ill do my best to make it.. sorry peeps I havent been on the forum for a while so missed out on a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Muttaqeen said:


> When and where? Ill do my best to make it.. sorry peeps I havent been on the forum for a while so missed out on a lot



Just scroll up and you'll find all the details

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muttaqeen

Hooked said:


> Just scroll up and you'll find all the details


Thanks man


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Muttaqeen said:


> Thanks man


She is a lady !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> She is a lady !![@F/QUOTE]
> 
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar Most of the time - but my builder can vouch for the decidedly unladylike words which spill out of my mouth when I'm angry lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darius1332

I will be there, plus my GF and a friend.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

@Spyro are we gonna braai ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

This event still happening? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Spyro

Raindance said:


> This event still happening?
> 
> Regards


Yes sir!



Hallucinated_ said:


> @Spyro are we gonna braai ?



Yes sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Domestic parole organised, see you there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

We can make a list of people attending. Also we can list things that we plan to do and divide the tasks among us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> We can make a list of people attending. Also we can list things that we plan to do and divide the tasks among us.



What tasks?


----------



## Hooked

I hope everyone wears a name tag, with their forum name. I think I'll just balance a mug of coffee on my head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Never been to a meet before here in SA. But back in India we used to divide up things like who is getting what. Someone from the group arrives early to get a spot ready. If we are going to braai then the required quantity of materials etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

And it's a 5 hour meet so we can have a DIY session, coil making and wicking sessions.
we can decide on the time it will start and what materials interested folks have to bring along.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> I hope everyone wears a name tag, with their forum name. I think I'll just balance a mug of coffee on my head.


One more task, name tags.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

seems i am in and the wife
will pop in and say hi

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> We can make a list of people attending. Also we can list things that we plan to do and divide the tasks among us.





Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Never been to a meet before here in SA. But back in India we used to divide up things like who is getting what. Someone from the group arrives early to get a spot ready. If we are going to braai then the required quantity of materials etc.





Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> And it's a 5 hour meet so we can have a DIY session, coil making and wicking sessions.
> we can decide on the time it will start and what materials interested folks have to bring along.





Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> One more task, name tags.



This being our first meet, we may be going into this blind and learn from it. Maybe we can use Saturday as an opportunity to discuss these items and get ourselves organised.

Thanks for raising these issues @Faiyaz Cheulkar .

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> One more task, name tags.



I think each person should just make their own, since no-one really knows who is going to be there, do they? @Spyro?

Also, going back to your previous post about getting the area and braai ready etc and bringing the correct quantity of wood or whatever, that can't be done, as we don't know how many people will be there and who is going to braai. We've been given the choice of braaing, eating at the restaurant or bringing our own food.


----------



## Spyro

I think let's bring our own stuff and take it from there. Not every meet is going to have a braai and we can't expect one person to bring wood for the rest.

Plus, if everyone brings thier own wood we'll have more fire time and less waiting for food to cook. I have a feeling we may have a few extras and a few people who can't make it. Our next meet can be more formal and organised. 

As for name tags, I think the meet will be small enough to not need them, but if someone brings along - why not.

I'm not really in charge of anything here, so really do whatever you guys like

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Hooked said:


> I hope everyone wears a name tag, with their forum name. I think I'll just balance a mug of coffee on my head.


Are you coming as well ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Hallucinated_ said:


> Are you coming as well ?



Wild horses wouldn't keep me away! And you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

@Moerse Rooikat please help me with the coil and wicking of the obs at the meet.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

ok will bring the tools

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

can same one plz tel me the street address for tomorrow story please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro

Moerse Rooikat said:


> can same one plz tel me the street address for tomorrow story please


 @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> View attachment 130422


thanks 
so what do we say at the dore. we are are here fore the vape party

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> so what do we say at the dore.


You can just go through the main entrance and exit at swimming pool side.
There is also a entrance on the side of the club leading directly to the braai area. 
They have been informed about the vape get-together.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> thanks
> so what do we say at the dore. we are are here fore the vape party



@Moerse Rooikat You;ve got an Obs Engine "25mil" tank??? Finger error?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> @Moerse Rooikat You;ve got an Obs Engine "25mil" tank??? Finger error?


millimeter =mill


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> millimeter =mill



@Moerse Rooikat The correct abbreviation for millimeter is mm, not 'mil' or 'mil'
The correct abbreviation for millilitres is ml

You say in your signature your Obs is "25mil". What are you referring to then?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spyro

​


Hooked said:


> @Moerse Rooikat The correct abbreviation for millimeter is mm, not 'mil' or 'mil'
> The correct abbreviation for millilitres is ml
> 
> You say in your signature your Obs is "25mil". What are you referring to then?



He's referring to millimetre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro

Today's meet will be at 12pm onwards
At the Oakdale club in Bellville.

Address: 
Bellville, 80a Bloemhof Rd, Bloemhof, Cape Town, 7530

Bring your own braai materials and meat or order from the restaurant. Drinks and beverages need to be purchased from the restaurant.

No need to RSVP you can pull in as you like. However, if you don't mind we'd like to get a rough estimate on who will still be coming. So if you definitely are coming and have the time drop a message below.

Thanks guys, see you all a bit later.

Special thanks to KZOR for organising.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am coming.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

in with a +1 but at 13h

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> @Moerse Rooikat The correct abbreviation for millimeter is mm, not 'mil' or 'mil'
> The correct abbreviation for millilitres is ml
> 
> You say in your signature your Obs is "25mil". What are you referring to then?


not if u mean one and use it in context with my name

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

enjoy guys & girls !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Moerse Rooikat said:


> not if u mean one and use it in context with my name
> View attachment 130454




Can we get admin to implement an "Oh snap!" rating?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Been in bed since Thursday eve with a crap cold, could make it today but will just worsen my condition and prolong recovery. Pity, I was really looking forward to this.

Enjoy guys.

Regards


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> Been in bed since Thursday eve with a crap cold, could make it today but will just worsen my condition and prolong recovery. Pity, I was really looking forward to this.
> 
> Enjoy guys.
> 
> Regards


well you need to get your ass out of bed and live up to your name we need more rain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

1 coming - ETA approx. 1.30pm
Not braaing - will order from restaurant

@Spyro Why the sudden change in time on the day itself? It was originally scheduled for 1pm arrival. I've just seen the change in time now and there's no way that I can be there at 12


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> 1 coming - ETA approx. 1.30pm
> Not braaing - will order from restaurant
> 
> @Spyro Why the sudden change in time on the day itself? It was originally scheduled for 1pm arrival. I've just seen the change in time now and there's no way that I can be there at 12


"snap"


----------



## jprossouw

Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

@Hooked. I'm only leaving to go now


----------



## Spyro

Lovely meet guys. Thanks for the afternoon

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vaporator00

Was awesome meeting the peeps!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

what a good day thanks all

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

Yea .... really awesome meeting the people behind the nicks. 
Like that little juice bottle hiding amongst the devices. 
Very nice venue and i think we need to consider another meet there in the future again.
Pleasantly surprised by @Moerse Rooikat 's DIY juices ........ everyone should seriously pay some attention to recipes posted by this man.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneSawCT

Thanks to all for the great day and thanks to @Moerse Rooikat for sorting out my tank. Really nice venue @KZOR.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Sorry for posting so late everyone - I spent longer at my brother's place than I'd intended and I got home only a short while ago - AND I had to drive slowly all the way from Malmesbury to Yzerfontein because of the sweet, doe-eyed buck who cross the road.

I loved meeting you all! Thanks so much for organising this meet @Spyro - it was a great idea of yours! 
a BIG thank you to @KZOR for organising the venue- a perfect venue for a vape meet!!! 


On the left, starting from the far end: Spyro, Moerse Rooikat and his wife, Maryke
On the right, starting from the far end: Shane (not J/Joes' Shane!), Fayeez, Faiyaz, KZOR, Vaporator and his girlfriend, Blossom.
Blossom started vaping only 2 weeks ago, so welcome to the vaping community, Blossom! I hope that you'll join the forum!




Vaporator and Blossom




Faiyaz and KZOR




Shane and Fayeez




Maryke, Moerse Rooikat and Spyro




Spyro




On KZOR's right is his wife, Eileen. So glad that you joined us Eileen, even though it was just for a short time!





Me - Hooked




Some juice which I'd pre-ordered from KZOR. 
The Boeretroos is Version 2 - and let me say that it's Version Fantastic! Brilliant job @KZOR!!!!!
Review in the coffee thread coming up tomorrow




Oh, what a great afternoon it was and I'm looking forward to the next one!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Vaporator00 said:


> Was awesome meeting the peeps!
> View attachment 130520



Great pic @Vaporator00 !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Alex said:


>



@Alex You're fooling around with pics like these! People will think it was our meet!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> what a good day thanks all
> View attachment 130523
> View attachment 130524




Oh WOW! Stunning pics @Moerse Rooikat !


----------



## Raindance

Thanks for sharing your pictures guys, really wish I could have been there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

Hooked said:


> @Alex You're fooling around with pics like these! People will think it was our meet!



I found the Oakdale club in Bellville website, and used a few of their pics to set the mood.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Alex said:


> I found the Oakdale club in Bellville website, and used a few of their pics to set the mood.



Now that's a case of vapersonation! You could be juiced for that, you know!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Great pics and writeup @Hooked 
Thanks for sharing it
So nice to see

Looks like you guys had a lovely time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Looks great, hopefully will be able to join next time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Great pics and writeup @Hooked
> Thanks for sharing it
> So nice to see
> 
> Looks like you guys had a lovely time



You'll have to join us next time!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905

Awesome stuff,I will join the next one for sure...can it be before end of June please,before I start baby shifts?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> Yea .... really awesome meeting the people behind the nicks.
> Like that little juice bottle hiding amongst the devices.
> Very nice venue and i think we need to consider another meet there in the future again.
> Pleasantly surprised by @Moerse Rooikat 's DIY juices ........ everyone should seriously pay some attention to recipes posted by this man.



I didn't get to try any of @Moerse Rooikat's DIYs - next time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> I didn't get to try any of @Moerse Rooikat's DIYs - next time!


your lost

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> Awesome stuff,I will join the next one for sure...can it be before end of June please,before I start baby shifts?



The pajama-parade looms on the horizon @Jp1905!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332

Meet was really fun and awesome, thank you everyone!

Now, any suggestions for a venue for the next one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Darius1332 said:


> Meet was really fun and awesome, thank you everyone!
> 
> Now, any suggestions for a venue for the next one?


same place just braai before

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## ShaneW

Hey Guys, apologies for not making it - had a family emergency that we had to shoot out of town for. Looks like you guys had a lekka time, catch you at the next one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Ladiee and gents, month end is approaching. When and where is the next meet?

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spyro

ShaneW said:


> Hey Guys, apologies for not making it - had a family emergency that we had to shoot out of town for. Looks like you guys had a lekka time, catch you at the next one!


We aren't even half way yet XD Are we doing one at the end of this month or next month?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

Raindance said:


> Ladiee and gents, month end is approaching. When and where is the next meet?
> 
> Regards


I am not missing this one Too!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> We aren't even half way yet XD Are we doing one at the end of this month or next month?


Saturday the second of June?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

I'm easy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darius1332

Just let know when and where!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Darius1332 said:


> Just let know when and where!


same place as last

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> same place as last


That would be fine with me.

Regards


----------



## Vaporator00

I'll have to sit this one out unfortunately

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Vaporator00 said:


> I'll have to sit this one out unfortunately


Yes, me too. Ramzan is starting from this Thursday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

How about any day after 15 June ??

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spyro

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> How about any day after 15 June ??



I think that's only fair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Spyro said:


> I think that's only fair.


I'll go with the majority vote. As long as we do not end up postponing continually. It is sometimes difficult to get ten people together in one place at the same time.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spyro

Spyro said:


> I think that





Raindance said:


> I'll go with the majority vote. As long as we do not end up postponing continually. It is sometimes difficult to get ten people together in one place at the same time.
> 
> Regards



I think we always planned on every other month. But this is for religious reasons so I can understand the need to postpone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Vaporator00 said:


> I'll have to sit this one out unfortunately







 What a pity @Vaporator00


----------



## Hooked

2nd June is fine with me. Just let us know time and any other arrangements pls. @Spyro @KZOR.

@Braki @Bulldog hope you'll be able to make this one.


----------



## Bulldog

Also good with me but think we should look at 16 or 23 June so all can join.
@Faiyaz Cheulkar do you have to quit vaping as well over this period.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Bulldog said:


> Also good with me but think we should look at 16 or 23 June so all can join.
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar do you have to quit vaping as well over this period.


During the fast we cannot (sunrise to sunset), but afterwards we can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

So from sunset to sunrise @Faiyaz Cheulkar is going to be vaping up a storm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> During the fast we cannot (sunrise to sunset), but afterwards we can.



Oops I nearly forgot. Ramadan Mubarak, @Faiyaz Cheulkar! I haven't had a chance to go to you for the coil lesson, so I think let's leave it until after Ramadan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Also good with me but think we should look at 16 or 23 June so all can join.
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar do you have to quit vaping as well over this period.



I absolutely agree @Bulldog @Faiyaz Cheulkar

@Spyro @KZOR It would be considerate if we could postpone the vape meet until after Ramadan. It's bad enough that one can't eat, drink or VAPE, without having to miss out on a vape meet as well.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Oops I nearly forgot. Ramadan Mubarak, @Faiyaz Cheulkar! I haven't had a chance to go to you for the coil lesson, so I think let's leave it until after Ramadan.


Thanks @Hooked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

I'm proposing Saturday the 23rd of June.

If anyone is keen - the weekend after fasting is over as I assume those who fast will want to spend the weekend of the 15th-17th feasting with Family.

Let's hear your thoughts.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> I'm proposing Saturday the 23rd of June.
> 
> If anyone is keen - the weekend after fasting is over as I assume those who fast will want to spend the weekend of the 15th-17th feasting with Family.
> 
> Let's hear your thoughts.



lol there's plenty of feasting after sunset! But yes, an Aye from me for the 23rd June

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Agree 23 good for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> lol there's plenty of feasting after sunset! But yes, an Aye from me for the 23rd June


I believe it's custom to break fast with a large family feast. Although I am not totally sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Agree 23 good for me.



Thanks for initiating the date change, @Bulldog! I hope to see you before then, though

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> I believe it's custom to break fast with a large family feast. Although I am not totally sure.



I think @Faiyaz Cheulkar should answer this. At the CT Vape Meet I found out from him that customs differ greatly from country to country and that the customs which I know about from living in Oman are not the same as his.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> I think @Faiyaz Cheulkar should answer this. At the CT Vape Meet I found out from him that customs differ greatly from country to country and that the customs which I know about from living in Oman are not the same as his.


Everyday we have a post fast dinner. If its weekend we have it together with our family and friends. On Eid and the day after we usually have family get togethers.
But this is my first ramzan in SA so not 100% sure how my relatives do it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Everyday we have a post fast dinner. If its weekend we have it together with our family and friends. On Eid and the day after we usually have family get togethers.
> But this is my first ramzan in SA so not 100% sure how my relatives do it here.


We do the same, brother

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Vaporator00 

In Oman, people would break the fast by eating dates before eating anything else - I guess for the sugar content? 

Families would get together to have a feast of note at home, or they would go to a restaurant. Some members of a family might go to a restaurant, where they would sit in the Family Section. Since men and women who are not of the same family may not mix, all restaurants have a Men's Section and a Family Section. 

Or, the women of the family would meet at someone's house and the men would go to a restaurant, where they would eat and of course smoke shisha until about 2 - 3 a.m. The restaurants stay open until such time during Ramadan.

Shopping and business hours during Ramadan are very different. Businesses are usually open from about 10 a.m. - 1 p.m. and maybe for an hour or two at night. Shops, especially supermarkets, are open all day and right through to about 1 a.m. 

At the college where I worked there were about 100 foreigners in the English Language Dept. and we were allocated a vacant classroom where we were allowed to eat and drink, but not smoke. We had to bring our own food as obviously the canteen was closed. The doors of the classroom all had little glass windows, and the "eating" classroom had the window papered up so that the Omani staff/students didn't accidentally see us eating/drinking. They knew we were, but it was just out of respect for them that we were hidden from view. 

Classes, which were usually held in two shifts, were one shift only, finishing just before midday prayers, so that the students could go home and sleep, which is what most Omanis did in the afternoon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hi everyone, thanks for postponing the vape meet for us. Looking forward to meet u all this Saturday. Same place right ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for postponing the vape meet for us. Looking forward to meet u all this Saturday. Same place right ??


the 30th


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Moerse Rooikat said:


> the 30th


Was it 23rd or 30th ?


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Was it 23rd or 30th ?



@Faiyaz Cheulkar 

@Moerse Rooikat where does the 30th suddenly come into the picture??

On the 15th May, @Spyro said, ""I'm proposing Saturday the 23rd of June. If anyone is keen - the weekend after fasting is over as I assume those who fast will want to spend the weekend of the 15th-17th feasting with Family. Let's hear your thoughts."

A few agreed; none disagreed.

Anyway, whichever date it is I won't be able to make it  My little doggie has to be confined to a cage for a long time, after a major leg op. I can't leave him like that the whole day - and coming through from Yzer it is a whole day's outing for me.


----------



## Spyro

Hey folks, unfortunately I won't be available for the 23rd. But don't let me stop a meet from happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

And so ..... was there a meet yesterday?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> And so ..... was there a meet yesterday?


Unfortunately no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Unfortunately no

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Unfortunately no


But Whyy?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Dietz said:


> But Whyy?


looks like if we don't arrange it then nothing happens

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> looks like if we don't arrange it then nothing happens


Kind of the way things work. What about next Saturday?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> Kind of the way things work. What about next Saturday?
> 
> Regards


well if we are 10 we do a braai by me on Sunday
u bring we braai
u dont eet. i still braai

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am in for any date. lets have a braai this time


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am in for any date. lets have a braai this time


bring ur own grill i am not halal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris Steenekamp

Im so keen for that!


----------



## Hooked

Did that braai even happen?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> well if we are 10 we do a braai by me on Sunday


I can try and organise the same venue as last time if you guys want.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> Did that braai even happen?


Seems not. Pity. I really wish we could get something going on a regular basis.

Anyone with me on this?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> I can try and organise the same venue as last time if you guys want.


I'm in!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> I can try and organise the same venue as last time if you guys want.



That would be great @KZOR !


----------



## KZOR

Hooked said:


> That would be great


Need a approximate head-count. Please indicate if you would be able to attend.
This Saturday @Oakdale Club (Bellville) from 13:00 onwards?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Tagging some names I picked up from earlier posts in this thread: (There may be more, please share.)
@Muttaqeen , @Spyro , @Moerse Rooikat , @Faiyaz Cheulkar , @Humbolt , @Dietz , @ShaneW 

See KZOR's post above please?

Thanks/Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> Need a approximate head-count. Please indicate if you would be able to attend.
> This Saturday @Oakdale Club (Bellville) from 13:00 onwards?



Oh dear ... can't make it this Sat. so sorry ...

EDIT: FOMO let me see what I can do lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Maybe @Braki @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Sorry, won't be able to make it, sadly.


----------



## Spyro

Unavailable this weekend I'm afraid.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am in. @Vaporator00, u in ?? 
@RenaldoRheeder still in cape town ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am in. @Vaporator00, u in ??
> @RenaldoRheeder still in cape town ??



Nope - I'm in Nigeria. Some of my mods are in Cape Town however 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> Need a approximate head-count. Please indicate if you would be able to attend.
> This Saturday @Oakdale Club (Bellville) from 13:00 onwards?


working this weekend. so i am out


----------



## Vaporator00

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am in. @Vaporator00, u in ??
> @RenaldoRheeder still in cape town ??


Alas, I'm out for the next 4 weeks unfortunately


----------



## Darius1332

This weekend would be difficult, but will try to make it for a bit.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

So confirmed headcount till now is 3-myself, @KZOR and @Raindance.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Would love to join, when must you know by @KZOR
Have to see if I can juggle arrangements

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> So confirmed headcount till now is 3-myself, @KZOR and @Raindance.


next week can work better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris Steenekamp

Im in for regular meetups


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Moerse Rooikat said:


> next week can work better


I am cool with that too. I am sure @Hooked will be able to join if it's next week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Moerse Rooikat said:


> next week can work better


Would also work better for me next week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @KZOR Yes, I can make it next week 
Faiyaz, how about I give you the TBCO and we do the notch coils at the meet then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Seems like next week then? @KZOR?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar @KZOR Yes, I can make it next week
> Faiyaz, how about I give you the TBCO and we do the notch coils at the meet then?


Sure why not! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> Seems like next week then? @KZOR?



Sure ...... so let's get a headcount for Sat 21 July. 
I have to give them approximate numbers by Monday.
Same place same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Sure ...... so let's get a headcount for Sat 21 July.
> I have to give them approximate numbers by Monday.
> Same place same time.


Going through the above posts seems like the following is the current status:
@KZOR (Yes)
@Faiyaz Cheulkar (Confirmed)
@Hooked (Confirmed)
@Raindance (Yes)
@Bulldog (Confirmed)
@Moerse Rooikat (Confirmed)
+ Wife of Moerse Rooikat (Confirmed)
@Darius1332 (?)
@Spyro (?)
@Humbolt (Declined)
@Chris Steenekamp (Confirmed)

Please confirm the above in below posts to make it official. Hopefully we can get more people to join. I will try to keep the list updated.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chris Steenekamp

Raindance said:


> Going through the above posts seems like the following is the current status:
> @KZOR (Yes)
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar (Yes)
> @Hooked (Yes)
> @Raindance (Yes)
> @Bulldog (Yes)
> @Moerse Rooikat (Yes)
> @Darius1332 (?)
> @Spyro (?)
> @Humbolt (?)
> @Chris Steenekamp (?)
> 
> Please confirm the above in below posts to make it official. Hopefully we can get more people to join. I will try to keep the list updated.
> 
> Regards


Yeah I am in just say where

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Chris Steenekamp said:


> Yeah I am in just say where


KZOR posted a nice map here.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> Going through the above posts seems like the following is the current status:
> @KZOR (Yes)
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar (Yes)
> @Hooked (Yes)
> @Raindance (Yes)
> @Bulldog (Yes)
> @Moerse Rooikat (Yes)
> @Darius1332 (?)
> @Spyro (?)
> @Humbolt (?)
> @Chris Steenekamp (Confirmed)
> 
> Please confirm the above in below posts to make it official. Hopefully we can get more people to join. I will try to keep the list updated.
> 
> Regards


yes 2 me and whife

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Confirmed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

@Dietz and @Tashy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Confirmed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> @Dietz and @Tashy


Faiyaz, I assume I can put you down as confirmed as well?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> Faiyaz, I assume I can put you down as confirmed as well?
> 
> Regards


Yes. Definitely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt

Would have loved to join you guys but I won't be available next weekend either. I have the small issue of my wife's birthday to attend to lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

The current attendance status: (8 Confirmed so far)

@KZOR (Yes)
@Faiyaz Cheulkar (Confirmed)
@Hooked (Confirmed)
@Raindance (Confirmed)
@Bulldog (Confirmed)
@Moerse Rooikat (Confirmed)
+ Wife of Moerse Rooikat (Confirmed)
@Darius1332 (?)
@Spyro (?)
@Humbolt (Declined)
@Chris Steenekamp (Confirmed)

Please post a reply if you are willing and able to attend. Saturday 21 July 2018, Oakdale club.

Regards


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Confirmed



Oh great! We will finally get to meet!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

I'll be holding a raffle at the vape-meet. Tickets no-charge, but only one ticket allowed per person. 

There will be one prize only and it is a .... secret ... 

The winner must agree to be photographed for the forum.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> View attachment 138822
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be holding a raffle at the vape-meet. Tickets no-charge, but only one ticket allowed per person.
> 
> There will be one prize only and it is a .... secret ...
> 
> The winner must agree to be photographed for the forum.


can i get a ticket for my whife.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Sure you can - she's also a vaper even if she's not on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

@Dietz gaan jy en jou vrou en dogter n draai kom maak dit daar naby jou

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Hooked @Raindance @Bulldog @Moerse Rooikat @Chris Steenekamp

Spoke to the management and they have a function in the area we met last time BUT ........  ......... if we drive around the building then we can meet at the braai area under the trees.
There are a few wooden benches, built-in braais and a grid. So i would suggest everyone to maybe just bring along a portable chair to sit on, maybe a bag of wood to get a nice background fire going, a sausage or two to make a quick hotdog on the fly and your own booze if you not interested in ordering some from the bar. 
I did post a pic in a earlier response of the braai area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Hooked @Raindance @Bulldog @Moerse Rooikat @Chris Steenekamp
> 
> Spoke to the management and they have a function in the area we met last time BUT ........  ......... if we drive around the building then we can meet at the braai area under the trees.
> There are a few wooden benches, built-in braais and a grid. So i would suggest everyone to maybe just bring along a portable chair to sit on, maybe a bag of wood to get a nice background fire going, a sausage or two to make a quick hotdog on the fly and your own booze if you not interested in ordering some from the bar.
> I did post a pic in a earlier response of the braai area.


o sounds good can work. but i don't have a chair.


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> but i don't have a chair.





KZOR said:


> There are a few wooden benches

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Hooked @Raindance @Bulldog @Moerse Rooikat @Chris Steenekamp
> 
> Spoke to the management and they have a function in the area we met last time BUT ........  ......... if we drive around the building then we can meet at the braai area under the trees.
> There are a few wooden benches, built-in braais and a grid. So i would suggest everyone to maybe just bring along a portable chair to sit on, maybe a bag of wood to get a nice background fire going, a sausage or two to make a quick hotdog on the fly and your own booze if you not interested in ordering some from the bar.
> I did post a pic in a earlier response of the braai area.



I'll be there but I won't braai - I'll eat before I get there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Sorry guys. Will be at the airport on Saturday. Hope it's great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Hooked @Raindance @Bulldog @Moerse Rooikat @Chris Steenekamp
> 
> Spoke to the management and they have a function in the area we met last time BUT ........  ......... if we drive around the building then we can meet at the braai area under the trees.
> There are a few wooden benches, built-in braais and a grid. So i would suggest everyone to maybe just bring along a portable chair to sit on, maybe a bag of wood to get a nice background fire going, a sausage or two to make a quick hotdog on the fly and your own booze if you not interested in ordering some from the bar.
> I did post a pic in a earlier response of the braai area.


Awesome, great news @KZOR. Thanks for the arrangements!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asif

Definitely FOMO. Would have love to meet fellow Cape Town vapers. Especially ecigssa members.
I work in the food and beverage industry so Saturdays are out for me. 

Enjoy and make sure to take pics for those of us who can't make it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

@KZOR Hi everyone, I'm terribly sorry but I won't be there tomorrow. I have to have some maintenance work done at home and tomorrow is the only day that they can be here. 

@Faiyaz Cheulkar We'll get together ... eventually ... your TBCO is waiting for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal_Geo

What time is this all happening? I have to spend some time with my boet tomorrow (Tomorrow is the 21st right?) but if it all works out I'd be keen to pull through! I think I know where oakdale is, drive past it on the way home. Sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Metal_Geo said:


> What time is this all happening? I have to spend some time with my boet tomorrow (Tomorrow is the 21st right?) but if it all works out I'd be keen to pull through! I think I know where oakdale is, drive past it on the way home. Sometimes.


think they said at 1pm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Metal_Geo said:


> What time is this all happening? I have to spend some time with my boet tomorrow (Tomorrow is the 21st right?) but if it all works out I'd be keen to pull through! I think I know where oakdale is, drive past it on the way home. Sometimes.









@KZOR provided this map earlier in the thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Metal_Geo said:


> What time is this all happening? I have to spend some time with my boet tomorrow (Tomorrow is the 21st right?) but if it all works out I'd be keen to pull through! I think I know where oakdale is, drive past it on the way home. Sometimes.



Google maps on your phone will take you right there. Just type in Oakdale Club, Bellville. Worked for me when I attended our first vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Ready to leave, long drive from Grotto. Sleeping bag only if I happen to have one to many and can’t risk driving home 
@Moerse Rooikat packed a extra chair in case

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 139429
> Ready to leave, long drive from Grotto. Sleeping bag only if I happen to have one to many and can’t risk driving home
> @Moerse Rooikat packed a extra chair in case


still in bed came home from work at 6am

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> still in bed came home from work at 6am


Have a good snooze, see you later!

Regards


----------



## Raindance

How

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Who is Who in the Zoo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> View attachment 139458
> How



Ahhhhhh geeeee wish I were there - and there's Mikyala, my favourite little girl in the whole, wide world. My goodness @Dietz and @Tashy, she's just the cutest little one I've ever met!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> View attachment 139458
> How



I know everyone there, except ... that must be you at the back on the left side, @Bulldog? Who's missing? Who's taking the pic?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I PROMISE, come hell or high water, I SHALL be at the next vape meet. And, since I had promised a raffle for today, next time there will be 2 prizes; vaping-related, of course!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Metal_Geo

I.. errm.. woke up late and ended up doing shopping! Next one it is!

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA

Who is who in the zoo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Who is who in the zoo?


Also answering the same question by @Rob Fisher. Fromnleft to right. (The embarrassment of having to admit not being able to remember names...)
Moerse Rooikats Wife, Moerse Rooikat, Dietz, Bulldog, Faiyaz Cheulkar, my beer, KZOR, Tashy.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Awesome, thanks @Raindance so you were there and can finally put a face to the name

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> Awesome, thanks @Raindance so you were there and can finally put a face to the name


What an awesome group of people!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

next the 25 august plz attend
we have a braai 


thanks @KZOR fore the juice and fore arranging the meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> What an awesome group of people!
> 
> Regards


sorry fore making you dance on the table but we need the rain

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Proof that the camera doesn't like me. 



Raindance said:


> View attachment 139458
> How

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> sorry fore making you dance on the table but we need the rain


Monsoon on its way! Don't blame me, you asked for it. Lol

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Had a awesome time, thanks everyone for making it so amazing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Dietz

Wow man! It was such a pleasure to meet every single person at the vape meet and even more so the people I already knew! This forum is great, but its even better meeting all the faces behind the profiles!
You lot are a really great bunch bunch of people, I thank you all for really great day and a special thanks to Mr @KZOR for the events coordinating!

I am already really looking forward to the next one!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

“even more so the people I already knew” nice @Dietz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Hooked said:


> Who's taking the pic?


The man himself @Raindance

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Proof that the camera doesn't like me.


Don’t be so hard on yourself @Faiyaz Cheulkar, but here is the real proof

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

And a perfect ending to a great day thank you all.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Paparazzi



Paparazzi are independent photographers who take pictures of high-profile people, such as athletes, entertainers, politicians, and other celebrities, typically while subjects go about their usual life routines.Wikipedia

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jprossouw

Looks like you mense had a good time. Ill join when I can, but being a chef makes that a bit difficult. We work when most ppl go out and play lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Bulldog said:


> “even more so the people I already knew” nice @Dietz


Dont worry @Bulldog , next time you automatically qualify as one of 'them'

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tashy

Had a great day! At least I'm not really visible in most photos

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

jprossouw said:


> Looks like you mense had a good time. Ill join when I can, but being a chef makes that a bit difficult. We work when most ppl go out and play lol


what is your time frame fore the 25agu?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Tashy said:


> View attachment 139505
> 
> Had a great day! At least I'm not really visible in most photos


here you can see the @Bulldog in his natural habitat: always on his phone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog

Moerse Rooikat said:


> here you can see the @Bulldog in his natural habitat: always on his phone


Someone had to get a pic of the elusive @Raindance

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

jprossouw said:


> Looks like you mense had a good time. Ill join when I can, but being a chef makes that a bit difficult. We work when most ppl go out and play lol


@jprossouw break the news to your sous chef that they will be running the kitchen on the 25 August, you can’t miss out. @Tashy is going to bring her famous Braai-paai.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Bulldog said:


> @jprossouw break the news to your sous chef that they will be running the kitchen on the 25 August, you can’t miss out. @Tashy is going to bring her famous Braai-paai.



Yeah I was thinking the same thing... Hire him for the day, it will work out in his favour.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

This looked so lekker.It took me forever to start chatting on this forum so it will be cool to be at the next meet.So if you see vape clouds coming from the bushes at the next meet and a guy not saying much that would be me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## jprossouw

I can always request an off day, but if i get, thats another story. Ill try my best. You guys had me at braai pie haha

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

Fantastic pics everyone and it looks like you all had a really great time. So sorry (for myself!) that I couldn't be there.


----------



## Bulldog

N


Hooked said:


> Fantastic pics everyone and it looks like you all had a really great time. So sorry (for myself!) that I couldn't be there.


Next time @Hooked you are committed

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

MrGSmokeFree said:


> This looked so lekker.It took me forever to start chatting on this forum so it will be cool to be at the next meet.So if you see vape clouds coming from the bushes at the next meet and a guy not saying much that would be me.


I myself am very quiet @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> I myself am very quiet @MrGSmokeFree


Cool @Bulldog my spot is reserved next to you at the next meet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> N
> 
> Next time @Hooked you are committed



@Bulldog I should have been committed long ago but the asylums are full

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B

Looks like you all had a good time. Maybe I'll try to make it for the next one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Mr. B said:


> Looks like you all had a good time. Maybe I'll try to make it for the next one



"Maybe", "Ï'll try" doesn't sound too positive

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tyron Frahm

Hi all, I'm new to Ecig Forum. Can I get some details on this meetup? Thanks


----------



## Hooked

Tyron Frahm said:


> Hi all, I'm new to Ecig Forum. Can I get some details on this meetup? Thanks



Hi @Tyron Frahm and welcome to the forum! 

It's a small meet of about 10 people usually and it's just to meet other vapers and have a chat and a laugh and talk "vape" 
It's held once a month and it was KZOR's brilliant idea to start it, two months ago. 

The next meet is scheduled for 25 August, at Oakdale Club, Bellville. @KZOR will arrange it as he's a member and he'll post confirmation in this thread closer to the time.

I look forward to meeting you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

This time we braai. Bring meet and what u drink vape juice and wood is on us. 
Wood is my turn this time. If it rains we still braai there is a roof i think. 
@KZOR have you spoken to management to in form them whe want to meet there again?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> This time we braai. Bring meet and what u drink vape juice and wood is on us.
> Wood is my turn this time. If it rains we still braai there is a roof i think.
> @KZOR have you spoken to management to in form them whe want to meet there again?



@Moerse Rookat Vape juice is on you? Wow that's very kind of you! 

And I'll do a raffle. Since I was absent from the last meeting, this time there will be 2 prizes to make up for last time! No charge for tickets - a sunny smile will do!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> a sunny smile will do!






Yay.....I won.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tyron Frahm

Hooked said:


> Hi @Tyron Frahm and welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's a small meet of about 10 people usually and it's just to meet other vapers and have a chat and a laugh and talk "vape"
> It's held once a month and it was KZOR's brilliant idea to start it, two months ago.
> 
> The next meet is scheduled for 25 August, at Oakdale Club, Bellville. @KZOR will arrange it as he's a member and he'll post confirmation in this thread closer to the time.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you!


THANKS! Not sure if I will be able to join this month as I have a boxing event that's happening BUT will definitely be interested in joining. Thanks for the information


----------



## Hooked

Tyron Frahm said:


> THANKS! Not sure if I will be able to join this month as I have a boxing event that's happening BUT will definitely be interested in joining. Thanks for the information



@Tyron Frahm Sorry that you won't be able to make it, but just follow this thread for when the next date will be and hope to see you then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Anybody starting to get exited for the 25th, I am. @KZOR, need a headcount again?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> I am. @KZOR, need a headcount again?


Always a good idea to get a headcount. 
Me & wifey will be there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00

@ShaneSawCT, numpty..get ready!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneSawCT

I'm always ready @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

KZOR said:


> Always a good idea to get a headcount.
> Me & wifey will be there.


What he said!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Dietz said:


> What he said!


what they said
bring your "wors" and rolls vape'ers we are going to braai

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am not so experienced with braai, so please help me here, if I get mutton how would u all like it ? Standard braai sauce or Indian spicy style ? 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am not so experienced with braai, so please help me here, if I get mutton how would u all like it ? Standard braai sauce or Indian spicy style ?
> 
> Sent from aPhone


If its meat, We can Braai it!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am not so experienced with braai, so please help me here, if I get mutton how would u all like it ? Standard braai sauce or Indian spicy style ?
> 
> Sent from aPhone


not burning 
its the spicy that makes you speak fast 
just bring your own grill mine is not halal

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Moerse Rooikat said:


> not burning
> its the spicy that makes you speak fast
> just bring your own grill mine is not halal


I am going to tie a rubber band around my wrist this time to remind me to speak slowly.
i dont have a grill, @Vaporator00 will get one for us.
Everyone ok with Boer goat meat ??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am goinggto tie a rubber band around my wrist this time to remind me to speak slowly.


And I will do the same to remind myself not to switch to Afrikaans when I get excited

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am goinggto tie a rubber band around my wrist this time to remind me to speak slowly.
> i dont have a grill, @Vaporator00 will get one for us.
> Everyone ok with Boer goat meat ??


No need to slow down all good

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I am goinggto tie a rubber band around my wrist this time to remind me to speak slowly.
> i dont have a grill, @Vaporator00 will get one for us.
> Everyone ok with Boer goat meat ??


----------



## Hooked

I'll be there - with two prizes for the Raffle!

Hope to see you there @Dietz @Tashy @Braki @Bulldog

And of course @Faiyaz Cheulkar - we going to do the notch coils?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> And of course @Faiyaz Cheulkar - we going to do the notch coils?


Yes finally !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

Hooked said:


> I'll be there - with two prizes for the Raffle!
> 
> Hope to see you there @Dietz @Tashy @Braki @Bulldog
> 
> And of course @Faiyaz Cheulkar - we going to do the notch coils?


We will definitely be there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Let us do some roll call. From the above I have the following as confirmed attendees in order of appearance: (Please correct if I am wrong and shout out to be added.)

@KZOR and Mrs KZOR
@Vaporator00
@ShaneSawCT
@Tashy
@Dietz
@Moerse Rooikat and Mrs Moerse Rooikat
@Faiyaz Cheulkar
@Hooked
@Raindance

Ten Eleven so far...

Regards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR

@Bulldog @shaun2707 @Jp1905 @E.T. @Puff the Magic Dragon @Vaping1jzgte @GeeBee @Michaelsa 
You guys still have a week to decide and tag any other capetonians you know.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

@Spyro @Humbolt


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> Let us do some roll call. From the above I have the following as confirmed attendees in order of appearance: (Please correct if I am wrong and shout out to be added.)
> 
> @KZOR and Mrs KZOR
> @Vaporator00
> @ShaneSawCT
> @Tashy
> @Dietz
> @Moerse Rooikat
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> @Hooked
> @Raindance
> 
> Ten so far...
> 
> Regards


My vrou kom ook. Iemand moet huis toe ry

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> My vrou kom ook. Iemand moet huis toe ry


post updated


----------



## Jp1905

Im gonna do my best to attend, @Derek Van Zyl are we gonna stiek uit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Jp1905 said:


> Im gonna do my best to attend, @Derek Van Zyl are we gonna stiek uit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stiek uit ou maat. Buffelsfontein Brandewyn is waiting. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Dear @Raindance if at all possible and if not too much trouble could you add me to the list please.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Updated attendance list.

KZOR and Mrs KZOR
Vaporator00
ShaneSawCT
Tashy
Dietz
Moerse Rooikat and Mrs Moerse Rooikat
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Hooked
Raindance
@Jp1905 
@Derek Van Zyl 
@Bulldog - Mr paparazzi himself! 

14 and counting. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Raindance said:


> Updated attendance list.
> 
> KZOR and Mrs KZOR
> Vaporator00
> ShaneSawCT
> Tashy
> Dietz
> Moerse Rooikat and Mrs Moerse Rooikat
> Faiyaz Cheulkar
> Hooked
> Raindance
> @Jp1905
> @Derek Van Zyl
> @Bulldog - Mr paparazzi himself!
> 
> 14 and counting.
> 
> Regards


Any more takers? It's going to be more epic than the little vapecon they will be having up north on that day! LOL, only joking @Silver.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## elmo

evening all, im the new guy i was informed about this monthly get together... of i may ask where is it and what should i bring to the table if i am available?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

elmo said:


> evening all, im the new guy i was informed about this monthly get together... of i may ask where is it and what should i bring to the table if i am available?


Newbie brings all the meat, wood, and buys the first five rounds... Only joking... 

Oakdale Club, Know where it is? There is a map here somewhere in the previous posts, can re-post it if needed. We are going to do a bit of a braai, so bring something for that, I'm bringing wors and rolls to make hot dogs. We tend to buy a dop or two at the club to show support but you can bring your own. Its really not a big formal setup so most important is that you show up and have a good time. 13:00 onwards.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## elmo

oakdale rotary club? the one opposite the high school? lol i used to work that side of the world if im thinking of the same place


----------



## elmo

and the date? lol well its Eid in afew days, im sure i can walk away with somebodies sheep or cow just kidding i will see if im off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

elmo said:


> oakdale rotary club? the one opposite the high school? lol i used to work that side of the world if im thinking of the same place


Don't think its the rotary club. It is opposite the Catholic school though. Will search and re-post the directions map.

Regards


----------



## elmo

thanks mate i will google in the meanwhile for the location


----------



## KZOR

elmo said:


> oakdale rotary club?


Nope. See below. 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-5#post-668221



elmo said:


> and the date?


This coming Saturday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Just follow this link to the post with the map.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-month-end-meets.t48845/page-5#post-668221

Set for next Saturday the 25th @ 13:00.

Regards


----------



## elmo

KZOR said:


> View attachment 130422


thanks got it, i will try to show my face atleast

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Darius1332

Count me in for this one!


----------



## Vaporator00

@Faiyaz Cheulkar, we have a problem bro... My grill broke over the weekend


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Vaporator00 said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar, we have a problem bro... My grill broke over the weekend


Oh dear. Let me see what I can do. 

Sent from aPhone


----------



## Hooked

elmo said:


> thanks mate i will google in the meanwhile for the location



@elmo I'm sure you've got Google maps on your phone. I used it to get me there so I know that it works. Just type in Oakdale Club and it will direct you


----------



## Hooked

Confirming I'll be there, but I won't braai - don't have the patience to wait for fires etc. I get hangry and believe me you don't want to experience that! I might even go to the club much earlier than 1pm and have lunch there, if anyone wants to join me?






I'll be giving two prizes (one to make up for the last meeting which I missed). No charge for tickets, but only vapers allowed to put their name down - and only once lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

I am in! 

If I understand correctly @Moerse Rooikat will bring wood. Presume there will be a piece of grill for my Ribeye steak to fit onto. For the sake of appearances, will bring a small salad. Dop (red wine) I will buy at the Club. Must bring my own plate, glass and utensils. And vape stuff!

Looking forward!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## SarChasm

I'm drawing up the tender for government so that I may make an appearance this weekend, albeit for a few hours.
Will update once the tender has been submitted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Andre said:


> I am in!
> 
> If I understand correctly @Moerse Rooikat will bring wood. Presume there will be a piece of grill for my Ribeye steak to fit onto. For the sake of appearances, will bring a small salad. Dop (red wine) I will buy at the Club. Must bring my own plate, glass and utensils. And vape stuff!
> 
> Looking forward!


You are seriously coming ?? Can you please bring your diy tobacco juices along for me to try ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> You are seriously coming ?? Can you please bring your diy tobacco juices along for me to try ?



@Andre .. bring ALL your diy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Andre said:


> I am in!
> 
> If I understand correctly @Moerse Rooikat will bring wood. Presume there will be a piece of grill for my Ribeye steak to fit onto. For the sake of appearances, will bring a small salad. Dop (red wine) I will buy at the Club. Must bring my own plate, glass and utensils. And vape stuff!
> 
> Looking forward!


And vape juice 7 50ml 1mg juice my own diy juice to be used at the meet.
Yes wood there is a braai i will bring my grill and Tongs

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

I am coming with @Jp1905 and i am bringing my fiance with. See u guys there


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Derek Van Zyl said:


> I am coming with @Jp1905 and i am bringing my fiance with. See u guys there
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk



And I am bringing my chihuahua...just kidding!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog

Why not @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Bulldog said:


> Why not @Jp1905
> View attachment 142724



Because my “Chihuahua” looks like this








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Jp1905

Bulldog said:


> Why not @Jp1905
> View attachment 142724



But if you bring that doggy I might steal it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

Oooooooh this meet is heating up Very nicely now!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Jp1905 said:


> But if you bring that doggy I might steal it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pls bring that doggy lol my daughter will have so much fun haha. She wil dogsit for u lol

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

That pitty just wana hump and suck lol.


Jp1905 said:


> Because my “Chihuahua” looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

We were babysitting him for my daughter @Derek Van Zyl


----------



## BATMAN

meet looks like its going to be epic.
Enjoy guys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bulldog

Dietz said:


> Oooooooh this meet is heating up Very nicely now!!!!


It sure is @Dietz I have managed to convince Jai to fly over but Matt can't make it but he will be sending Vanessa

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Jai and KZOR at the same meet! Mmmm, interesting....

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Jai and KZOR at the same meet! Mmmm, interesting....
> 
> Regards



Ill be bringing the popcorn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 142745


 How cool is this!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> I am in!
> 
> If I understand correctly @Moerse Rooikat will bring wood. Presume there will be a piece of grill for my Ribeye steak to fit onto. For the sake of appearances, will bring a small salad. Dop (red wine) I will buy at the Club. Must bring my own plate, glass and utensils. And vape stuff!
> 
> Looking forward!



Aha I spy with my little eye, something beginning with A...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Updated attendance list. (Not that it matters, all welcome.)

KZOR and Mrs KZOR
Vaporator00
ShaneSawCT
Tashy
Dietz
Moerse Rooikat and Mrs Moerse Rooikat
Faiyaz Cheulkar
Hooked
Raindance
@Jp1905 and Mrs Jp1905
@Derek Van Zyl and soon to be Mrs Van Zyl
Bulldog
@elmo
@Darius1332
@Andre
@SarChasm

19! 20

Why does it feel as if forgot someone? Who did I mis...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Updated attendance list. (Not that it matters, all welcome.)
> 
> KZOR and Mrs KZOR
> Vaporator00
> ShaneSawCT
> Tashy
> Dietz
> Moerse Rooikat and Mrs Moerse Rooikat
> Faiyaz Cheulkar
> Hooked
> Raindance
> Jp1905
> @Derek Van Zyl and soon to be Mrs Van Zyl
> Bulldog
> @elmo
> @Darius1332
> @Andre
> @SarChasm
> 
> 19!
> 
> Why does it feel as if forgot someone? Who did I mis...
> 
> Regards



Make it 20!

Wifey is attending as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Jp1905 said:


> Make it 20!
> 
> Wifey is attending as well!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Updated.

Regards


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 142842



@MrGSmokeFree Wow! I didn't realise it was Vape Meet Month - I thought it will be for Sat. afternoon only - and now you want to end the meet up?? Maybe because their grill isn't there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> @MrGSmokeFree Wow! I didn't realise it was Vape Meet Month - I thought it will be for Sat. afternoon only - and now you want to end the meet up?? Maybe because their grill isn't there.


Thank you @Hooked for pointing it out I did not even notice that.Sorry about that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Thank you @Hooked for pointing it out I did not even notice that.Sorry about that.



One usually doesn't in one's own writing lol.  We see what we're thinking; not what we have written.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> One usually doesn't in one's own writing lol.  We see what we're thinking; not what we have written.


True


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 142859



Love the ad, @MrGSmokeFree !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 142872



@MrGSmokeFree Just love your ads/posters! 
@Dietz Tell me more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> @MrGSmokeFree Just love your ads/posters!
> @Dietz Tell me more!


Thank you @Hooked Just doing something small to promote the "The Cape Town Vape Month End Meet Up" oops I mean "The Cape Town Month End Vape Meet Up"  .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## craigb

Hooked said:


> @MrGSmokeFree Just love your ads/posters!
> @Dietz Tell me more!


Everyone, ask @Dietz for some of his habanero sauce - it's out of this world!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

craigb said:


> Everyone, ask @Dietz for some of his habanero sauce - it's out of this world!


I would love to try some @Dietz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

*PROBLEM !!! *
Sorry about size of text but that's how their notice appears. If I enlarge it, it blurs.




@Raindance and everyone else:
If it's pouring with rain we won't be able to meet because we'll be in the braai area, right?
Even if there is shelter, I'm sorry but I won't drive through from Yzerfontein. I don't like being on the road in bad weather conditions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Think we may be booked in the under cover area? @KZOR ?

Last time we were in the open area because the other was booked if i recall correctly.

We will just have to see what really happens on the day, the last big storm forecast for two weekends ago turned out to be a few showers on Tuesday evening.

Lets hold thumbs!

Regards

Edit: forgot to tag @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

And I wanted someone to help me to build coils with Vandy Vape Ni80 wire because I keep on stuffing it up.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

looks like a bit


MrGSmokeFree said:


> And I wanted someone to help me to build coils with Vandy Vape Ni80 wire because I keep on stuffing it up.


Can still help you out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> Think we may be booked in the under cover area?


Yea ..... cover area is ours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> Yea ..... cover area is ours.


nou gaan ons braai

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Moerse Rooikat said:


> looks like a bit
> 
> Can still help you out


Dankie @Moerse Rooikat sien jou Saterdag ek sukkel my gat af met daai draad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

@KZOR do you mean the same place outside the restaurant, where we held the first Vape Meet? 

I'll see what the weather does though - roads & rain not a good combo


----------



## KZOR

Hooked said:


> do you mean the same place outside the restaurant, where we held the first Vape Meet?



Yes ..... but this time most of the sides are also closed so wind and rain is no issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> Yes ..... but this time most of the sides are also closed so wind and rain is no issue.


dankie oom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Yea ..... cover area is ours.


@KZOR, you are a star! Nice and close to the bar as well! One has to stay hydrated when vaping.

Full steam ahead!

@Moerse Rooikat, you said it first. Nou gaan ons braai!

@Hooked, really hope you can make it. Sure I am not the only one that has been looking forward to meeting you.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> @KZOR, you are a star! Nice and close to the bar as well! One has to stay hydrated when vaping.
> 
> Full steam ahead!
> 
> @Moerse Rooikat, you said it first. Nou gaan ons braai!
> 
> @Hooked, really hope you can make it. Sure I am not the only one that has been looking forward to meeting you.
> 
> Regards



Thank you @Raindance weather permitting I will be there, but I don't want to drive all the way from Yzer and back if it's pouring. The roads are too dangerous. Actually the roads are safe - it's the drivers who are dangerous!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> Yes ..... but this time most of the sides are also closed so wind and rain is no issue.



Thnx so much for your organisation @KZOR - I do hope that I can make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

*Extreme weather warning for Cape region*
http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/weather/extreme-weather-warning-for-cape-region/

"An extreme weather warning has been issued by the South African Weather services for possible intense cold, high seas and rainfall that could hit the Western Cape this weekend.

The cold front is expected to make landfall in the Western Cape on Saturday afternoon and the City’s Disaster Management Centre (DRM) has been notified of the possible dangerous weather on the way this weekend." ...

Possible localised flooding may occur within the Cape Wineland areas, Cape Metro, the southern parts of the West Coast area and the Overberg on Saturday night and Sunday morning.

*@Raindance @KZOR @Faiyaz Cheulkar *
*Very sorry everyone, but I'm not going to chance it. There will always be another Vape Meet, but there will never be another life. And think of it this way - next time (and third time lucky!) there will be THREE raffle prizes lol.*

*

*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Same warning was just on the radio as @Hooked mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> *Extreme weather warning for Cape region*
> http://www.capetownetc.com/cape-town/weather/extreme-weather-warning-for-cape-region/
> 
> "An extreme weather warning has been issued by the South African Weather services for possible intense cold, high seas and rainfall that could hit the Western Cape this weekend.
> 
> The cold front is expected to make landfall in the Western Cape on Saturday afternoon and the City’s Disaster Management Centre (DRM) has been notified of the possible dangerous weather on the way this weekend." ...
> 
> Possible localised flooding may occur within the Cape Wineland areas, Cape Metro, the southern parts of the West Coast area and the Overberg on Saturday night and Sunday morning.
> 
> *@Raindance @KZOR @Faiyaz Cheulkar *
> *Very sorry everyone, but I'm not going to chance it. There will always be another Vape Meet, but there will never be another life. And think of it this way - next time (and third time lucky!) there will be THREE raffle prizes lol.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 142987
> *


Yeah, sorry I am also chicken. Just not worth it all the way from Koringberg. Next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Why don't you do it the following weekend, weather permitting? Rather be safe than sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

RainstormZA said:


> Why don't you do it the following weekend, weather permitting? Rather be safe than sorry.


That sounds like a great plan @RainstormZA .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RainstormZA said:


> Why don't you do it the following weekend, weather permitting? Rather be safe than sorry.


Last time a vape meet was postponed because of me and then it dint happen for quite sometime, because of which I think postponing may not be a good idea. 
I was looking forward to meet @Hooked and have our long awaited coiling session and talk about her latest venture, also I was excited to meet @Andre for the first time and know more about his tobacco juices, may be try a few of his brews. 
I am ok with whatever the team decides. 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

The problem with postponing is that firstly, there is no guarantee that weather wise the same will not occur on the next weekend and secondly, other members may not be able to make it that time round. It is always difficult to get people together in the same place and the same time and arrangements seldom manage to fit into everyone's schedule. Move it to fit some then others are not able to make it again.

I wanted to make this comment when things were postponed the previous time but feared it may sound unfeeling or harsh. This is truly not my intent and I hope the reasons for this suggestion are understood.

It would be best we schedule our meetings on a set date each month (I.E. The Saturday closest to the 25 or last day of the month, whatever the case) and then stick to that frequency. If for some reason one can not attend, there is always the next meet.
Starting to postpone events eventually leads to skipping events and finally to no events at all. There is certainty in routine. As mentioned, it is difficult, if not impossible to accommodate everyone.

It is therefore my proposal we go ahead as planned, despite being disappointed not being able to meet two members this time round, most will still be able to make it as planned. There is always the next meet.

What you guys think?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905

Both me and @Derek Van Zyl are still in,we discussed earlier,they staying over tomorrow night as we will be having a few “vuil cokes” afterwards and driving back to Langebaan would be out of the question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> The problem with postponing is that firstly, there is no guarantee that weather wise the same will not occur on the next weekend and secondly, other members may not be able to make it that time round. It is always difficult to get people together in the same place and the same time and arrangements seldom manage to fit into everyone's schedule. Move it to fit some then others are not able to make it again.
> 
> I wanted to make this comment when things were postponed the previous time but feared it may sound unfeeling or harsh. This is truly not my intent and I hope the reasons for this suggestion are understood.
> 
> It would be best we schedule our meetings on a set date each month (I.E. The Saturday closest to the 25 or last day of the month, whatever the case) and then stick to that frequency. If for some reason one can not attend, there is always the next meet.
> Starting to postpone events eventually leads to skipping events and finally to no events at all. There is certainty in routine. As mentioned, it is difficult, if not impossible to accommodate everyone.
> 
> It is therefore my proposal we go ahead as planned, despite being disappointed not being able to meet two members this time round, most will still be able to make it as planned. There is always the next meet.
> 
> What you guys think?
> 
> Regards



@Raindance Meets should not be postponed simply because one or two peeps can't make it, otherwise they would seldom happen. As you said, there will always be someone who can't make it. However, to postpone because of weather is a valid reason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Jp1905 said:


> Both me and @Derek Van Zyl are still in,we discussed earlier,they staying over tomorrow night as we will be having a few “vuil cokes” afterwards and driving back to Langebaan would be out of the question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now that's sensible - well done, @Jp1905 and @Derek Van Zyl !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

I am still in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am in. And I really want to see what "bad weather" in cape town really looks like. Last time the weather report said something similar, I and wife were like "this is like normal, end of monsoon rain in Mumbai"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

I'm in ....... as a matter of fact .... me and @Moerse Rooikat is already here.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

When is the Vape Meet, first I hear of it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

KZOR said:


> I'm in ....... as a matter of fact .... me and @Moerse Rooikat is already here.


Ill see u there oom. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Here is the place they poet aside fore us

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Here is the place they poet aside fore us
> View attachment 142996
> View attachment 142997
> View attachment 142998
> View attachment 142999


Barry... NOU gan ons Braai!!
well be there

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Getting ready

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Here is the place they poet aside fore us
> View attachment 142996
> View attachment 142997
> View attachment 142998
> View attachment 142999


I could not be more exited if I were going to the proper Vapecon tomorrow!

See you there guys!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A big thank you to @KZOR and @Moerse Rooikat for getting everything ready.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Raindance said:


> I could not be more exited if I were going to the proper Vapecon tomorrow!
> 
> See you there guys!
> 
> Regards


Stretching it a bit there @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Quick poll for a raffle does anyone use
1: 50 mg Nic Salts
2: 18 Mg Nic Vape Juice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Quick poll for a raffle does anyone use
> 1: 50 mg Nic Salts
> 2: 18 Mg Nic Vape Juice



Too heavy for me. One drag and it will take me to the same place 5 double brandy's & coke do.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog

Way to strong for me as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KZOR said:


> Too heavy for me. One drag and it will take me to the same place 5 double brandy's & coke do.


 @KZOR o.k 5 Mg Nic? All the items are shop bough I don't want to scare or kill anyone at the first meet with my DIY skills.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Quick poll for a raffle does anyone use
> 1: 50 mg Nic Salts
> 2: 18 Mg Nic Vape Juice


Anyone of those would have me silvered for a week!

Regards


----------



## KZOR

MrGSmokeFree said:


> o.k 5 Mg Nic?


That i can work with.  You will be pleasantly surprised by the quality of DIY juices available for testing tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> Anyone of those would have me silvered for a week!
> 
> Regards


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KZOR said:


> That i can work with.  You will be pleasantly surprised by the quality of DIY juices available for testing tomorrow.


You have not tried mine 18mg Nic Tobacco . But at least I have something for a raffle 1 60 Ml 5mg Nic and , two 30 ml 3 Mg Nic.( Shop bought)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

MrGSmokeFree said:


> You have not tried mine 18mg Nic Tobacco . But at least I have something for a raffle 1 60 Ml 5mg Nic and , two 30 ml 3 Mg Nic.( Shop bought)


What coil you need help with.
Single or duel


----------



## Jp1905

Thanx @KZOR and @Moerse Rooikat!

Tomorrow we will sip our brannas and taste juice like vape connoisseurs...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Moerse Rooikat said:


> What coil you need help with.
> Single or duel


Single for Siren V 2 micro coil


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Quick poll for a raffle does anyone use
> 1: 50 mg Nic Salts
> 2: 18 Mg Nic Vape Juice



Thanks for taking over the raffle @MrGSmokeFree ! If I were there I would go for the 18mg juice - pretty good in the Nautilus!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> Thanks for taking over the raffle @MrGSmokeFree ! If I were there I would go for the 18mg juice - pretty good in the Nautilus!


Only a pleasure @Hooked maybe you can still join us.They have never been able to predict the weather in Cape Town.And I would love to meet you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Only a pleasure @Hooked maybe you can still join us.They have never been able to predict the weather in Cape Town.And I would love to meet you.



Thank you @MrGSmokeFree I would love to meet you too - and all the other peeps whom I haven't met yet. but I think this time the forecast will be correct. Grey clouds I see today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Bulldog said:


> Getting ready
> View attachment 143000


Reedy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Reedy


Making me feel totally underprepared.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jp1905

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Reedy



I see some interesting juices there I would love to try!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dietz

Does anyone whos coming have a SOLID PIN for the Hadaly that you would sell? 
I recently got one from the classies, but have not tested it as I dont have a squonker or BF mod....yet


----------



## Jp1905

Dietz said:


> Does anyone whos coming have a SOLID PIN for the Hadaly that you would sell?
> I recently got one from the classies, but have not tested it as I dont have a squonker or BF mod....yet



Im not sure of the size but I have a solid pin from a Haku clone I had,will bring it along to test?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Dietz said:


> Does anyone whos coming have a SOLID PIN for the Hadaly that you would sell?
> I recently got one from the classies, but have not tested it as I dont have a squonker or BF mod....yet



Why don't you check with @KZOR . He has three Hadaly RDA and only squonks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Reedy


READY!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Jp1905 said:


> Im not sure of the size but I have a solid pin from a Haku clone I had,will bring it along to test?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be awesome, Thanks!


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Goeie genade this is not a Vape Meet this is a Vape Juice meet ,stuff my juice raffle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Goeie genade this is not a Vape Meet this is a Vape Juice meet ,stuff my juice raffle


told you juice is on us

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

READY >>>>>

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> READY >>>>>
> View attachment 143049




Ummm

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

O.k were are you guys.I think the people in the parking area think I want to steal a car

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SarChasm

I just parked and have no clue where to walk to...

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

where the pics guys

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Was an epic meet!
Well met to all the peeps I saw today!

@Jp1905, you gave me some new insight into the high-end part of vaping.
@Faiyaz Cheulkar, some more food for thought with regards to our conversation regarding clones vs original.
@KZOR, that cinnamon.....

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A BIG THANK you to you all for today.It was really awesome to put a face and voice to the forum names and to meet you all. 

And @Moerse Rooikat is really a moerse nice guy. Thank you for the coil building teaching session for my MTL.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

vicTor said:


> where the pics guys


What happens at the Cape Town Vape Meet stays at the Cape Town Vape Meet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

What an awesome crowd, great meet, thanks to all!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

who are are pole dancers ?


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> who are are pole dancers ?


Naaah, dont know those people.... lol

@Jp1905 and @Derek Van Zyl showing @Dietz how its done.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Vaporator00 said:


> Was an epic meet!
> Well met to all the peeps I saw today!
> 
> @Jp1905, you gave me some new insight into the high-end part of vaping.
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar, some more food for thought with regards to our conversation regarding clones vs original.
> @KZOR, that cinnamon.....



Pleasure bud!

Im not a moerse HE guy but Im glad you found my experience with the HE players and the little I know informative.

Was a MOERSE jol meeting all of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog

Tashy said:


> View attachment 139505
> 
> Had a great day! At least I'm not really visible in most photos


Sorry what was that @Tashy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Jp1905

Bulldog said:


> Sorry what was that @Tashy
> View attachment 143079



Thanks to her my wife wants a Lustro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

glad to see beards are in just as much there as they are here 

looks like you guys had plenty fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog

And no you did not get away from it this time @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Sorry what was that @Tashy
> View attachment 143079



You look stunning @Tashy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Looks like you all had a great time! I should have gone - the weather hit here (Yzer) only early evening I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

next meet will be on the *22 September*
lats see if we can braai this time around

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

My first Cape Town meet. It won't be my last. The relaxed, easy going nature of the forum seems to extend to this meeting. Everyone was made to feel welcome. Everyone was friendly and there was no shortage of talking and laughter. The venue is great. One of the Oakdale Club members, who looked like Steven Kitshoff's bigger brother, kindly guided me through the buildings to the toilets. Thankfully he stopped at the door.

I would strongly recommend the meeting to other forum members. The atmosphere is totally relaxed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog

Moerse Rooikat said:


> next meet will be on the *22 September*
> lats see if we can braai this time around


Diarised


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Wow guys and girls. Thank u for an amazing meet. I really had a great time and meeting some fellow vapers was great. Evryone was super friendly and very welcoming. I am a noob on the forum aswell as in vaping sort of only been vaping just over a year. And i will never quit vaping especially because of the friendly peeps that is in the vaping community. Thanx alot evryone.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Tashy

Hooked said:


> You look stunning @Tashy!


He caught me off guard there...was about to cover my face

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Tashy

Jp1905 said:


> Thanks to her my wife wants a Lustro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great mod, she'll love it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Guy's, why are there more pictures and feedback on our event on this forum than of the huge Vapecon up north? Something's off. Or is it just me? Anybody know whats up?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bulldog

Raindance said:


> Guy's, why are there more pictures and feedback on our event on this forum than of the huge Vapecon up north? Something's off. Or is it just me? Anybody know whats up?
> 
> Regards


Was wondering the same thing, maybe everyone is exhausted and we will see pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SarChasm

Raindance said:


> Guy's, why are there more pictures and feedback on our event on this forum than of the huge Vapecon up north? Something's off. Or is it just me? Anybody know whats up?
> 
> Regards


Because we made our own VapeCon...with Blackjack and hookers 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

SarChasm said:


> Because we made our own VapeCon...with Blackjack and hookers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Lol! Classic! I would not go so far as calling @Bulldog a hooker but yeah, that may be it. LOL.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Bulldog

@SarChasm you should have disliked the post above.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SarChasm

Bulldog said:


> @SarChasm you should have disliked the post above.


Apologies, I only have the Like option on Tapatalk.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> Lol! Classic! I would not go so far as calling @Bulldog a hooker but yeah, that may be it. LOL.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Raindance said:


> Lol! Classic! I would not go so far as calling @Bulldog a hooker but yeah, that may be it. LOL.
> 
> Regards


Stop stealing work from @Stosta

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA

SarChasm said:


> Because we made our own VapeCon...with Blackjack and hookers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Did I hear blackjack?


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Guy's, why are there more pictures and feedback on our event on this forum than of the huge Vapecon up north? Something's off. Or is it just me? Anybody know whats up?
> 
> Regards



I've been glued to my computer all weekend - for nothing. I think at next year's VapeCon they need to designate someone as News & Media Manager. Sad that nothing has been posted; no pics - zilch. Not even announcements of winners. Just doesn't make sense in this high-tech world of ours, where it's so easy to post updates and pics. @Stroodlepuff did a tremendous job of sending comments and pics through when she was in Hong Kong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi

I believe @Rob Fisher first need to audit the pics to make sure we get his good side.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I've been glued to my computer all weekend - for nothing. I think at next year's VapeCon they need to designate someone as News & Media Manager. Sad that nothing has been posted; no pics - zilch. Not even announcements of winners. Just doesn't make sense in this high-tech world of ours, where it's so easy to post updates and pics. @Stroodlepuff did a tremendous job of sending comments and pics through when she was in Hong Kong.



Dont worry @Hooked 
Pics and video are coming soon...

We were very busy and i know it may sound silly but i didnt even have time to take photos. I took about 4 photos and posted i think two or three of them in the VapeCon thread. 

We just working with the photographers and videographer but having a few days break first.

We will post a few photos fairly soon just to quench the thirst but we will work on the official threads in good time... We like to do it properly and tell the story instead of just blurting out lots of photos at random. I can assure you there's a lot of goodness to unpack

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday @Tashy may you have a super Birthday and may @Dietz spoil you today. You both are super nice people and it was awesome to meet you both Saturday at the Vape Meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Tashy ...... grats and may your day run as smooth as a Rolls Royce.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

A big Happy Birthday @Tashy

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SarChasm

Happy Birthday @Tashy.
Many happy returns 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Tashy, have a great day !

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Dont worry @Hooked
> Pics and video are coming soon...
> 
> We were very busy and i know it may sound silly but i didnt even have time to take photos. I took about 4 photos and posted i think two or three of them in the VapeCon thread.
> 
> We just working with the photographers and videographer but having a few days break first.
> 
> We will post a few photos fairly soon just to quench the thirst but we will work on the official threads in good time... We like to do it properly and tell the story instead of just blurting out lots of photos at random. I can assure you there's a lot of goodness to unpack



@Silver I fully understand that you were extremely busy at VapeCon and it's for this very reason that I suggested that a News & Media Manager be appointed, whose sole function will be to post pics and competition announcements etc. Of course you can't do all that - it must have been hectic there!

I also fully understand that you want to do a professional job and therefore there will be a delay before we get pics on the forum, but it still would have been nice to have received a few snapshots taken at the time. We were all so with you in our thoughts ...

Winners of comps should definitely be announced on the forum as soon as they're announced at VapeCon. Once again, a News & Media Manager could do that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905

Happy bday @Tashy!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tyron Frahm

Moerse Rooikat said:


> next meet will be on the *22 September*
> lats see if we can braai this time around



Looks like it was Great fun. I will definitely try my best to be at the next meet. 22nd Penned in!
Got loads of flavours for everyone to try, is it cool if they 0% Nicotine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

0% is fine with me as a tryer  but will not be anywhere near for @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> 0% is fine with me as a tryer  but will not be anywhere near for @MrGSmokeFree


Did someone say 0% nic ??? Maybe when we reach Vape Meet Cape Town no 200 I should have lost my 18 mg nic habbit or maybe not

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Did someone say 0% nic ??? Maybe when we reach Vape Meet Cape Town no 200 I should have lost my 18 mg nic habbit or maybe not


Nothing beats a good tobacco juice at 18mg!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Adephi said:


> I believe @Rob Fisher first need to audit the pics to make sure we get his good side.



100% correct @Adephi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tyron Frahm

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Did someone say 0% nic ??? Maybe when we reach Vape Meet Cape Town no 200 I should have lost my 18 mg nic habbit or maybe not


18 mg????? ill most probably take a hit and pass out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Tyron Frahm said:


> 18 mg????? ill most probably take a hit and pass out.


18 mg indeed, Nice Tobacco vape Mmmmmm. But I will try your vape juice at the next Cape Town Vape meet but you have to promise me you will give my 18 mg juice a try hie hie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tyron Frahm

MrGSmokeFree said:


> 18 mg indeed, Nice Tobacco vape Mmmmmm. But I will try your vape juice at the next Cape Town Vape meet but you have to promise me you will give my 18 mg juice a try hie hie



It's a DEAL!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Tyron Frahm said:


> It's a DEAL!


Fear not, we'll have the paramedics on standby

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Vaporator00 said:


> Fear not, we'll have the paramedics on standby


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> 18 mg indeed, Nice Tobacco vape Mmmmmm. But I will try your vape juice at the next Cape Town Vape meet but you have to promise me you will give my 18 mg juice a try hie hie



@MrGSmokeFree I often vape 12- 18 mg freebase so I would love to try one of yours - unless they're tobacco flavours, which I don't like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> @MrGSmokeFree I often vape 12- 18 mg freebase so I would love to try one of yours - unless they're tobacco flavours, which I don't like.


Sorry @Hooked they are tobacco flavours.


----------



## lesvaches

hello everyone, where does this meetup take place?


----------



## Raindance

lesvaches said:


> hello everyone, where does this meetup take place?


Oakdale club in Bellville.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches

Raindance said:


> Oakdale club in Bellville.
> 
> Regards


Thank you, i have something on the last saturday of october but going to try swing by afterwards to meet you all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

lesvaches said:


> Thank you, i have something on the last saturday of october but going to try swing by afterwards to meet you all.


next one is 22 september

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog

Dvarw Pre Order now open. Why don't you all club in and buy me one as a surprise for the next vape meet. I will take the DL deck only with the 6ml Ultem Steam Tuners Tank.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Bulldog

lesvaches said:


> Thank you, i have something on the last saturday of october but going to try swing by afterwards to meet you all.


Would be great to meet you as well @lesvaches 
You will fit in well with @Tashy she is also fond of the dislike button

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches

Bulldog said:


> Would be great to meet you as well @lesvaches
> You will fit in well with @Tashy she is also fond of the dislike button


lol! only when it comes to gifts


----------



## Tyron Frahm

Hi All, just wanted to bring something to everyone's attention that the 22nd of September is a long weekend. Would it not be better to do it the last weekend of the month (29 September)?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Tyron Frahm said:


> Hi All, just wanted to bring something to everyone's attention that the 22nd of September is a long weekend. Would it not be better to do it the last weekend of the month (29 September)?


I think the date is going to depend on @Bulldog .If he is getting his new Dvarw on the 22nd or on the 29th.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phanatik

When is the next meet? interested in pulling through...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

phanatik said:


> When is the next meet? interested in pulling through...


22 september


----------



## Andre

Can I have a small auction or garage sale of some vape stuff at a next meet? Items so far shown here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz

Andre said:


> Can I have a small auction or garage sale of some vape stuff at a next meet? Items so far shown here.


I would like to call dibs on the Hohm Slice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Andre said:


> Can I have a small auction or garage sale of some vape stuff at a next meet? Items so far shown here.


Please ad some tobacco juices 18mg to your auction kind sir.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Sounds like a great idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Dietz said:


> I would like to call dibs on the Hohm Slice!




If its an auction you can't call dibs. Only joking.

I think it is a great idea but perhaps you should set reserve prices. It's a smallish group and you may not have fans for all the items.

There are a few I would like

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Ok, so an auction is probably fairest (no dibs @Dietz, sorry). For total transparency I have added reserve prices to the album @Puff the Magic Dragon.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog

Puff was only joking, Dibs on the steamtuners 
@Andre this is great.
@Derek Van Zyl let's not fight over the steamtuners now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

@Dietz I think @Puff the Magic Dragon must go for a swim on the day for making such a stupid suggestion

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

And my bid will go towards the GP Dripper Pro by Flavourart.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

What's a reserve ?? 

Sent from aPhone


----------



## Andre

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What's a reserve ??
> 
> Sent from aPhone


A minimum price. As indicated below each item here. I think the minimum prices are very reasonable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> What's a reserve ??
> 
> Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt

Andre said:


> A minimum price. As indicated below each item here. I think the minimum prices are very reasonable.


More than reasonable! Some of those are a steal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm

Looks like I might lose some friends over that Engine Nano, thanks @Andre 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Bulldog said:


> @Dietz I think @Puff the Magic Dragon must go for a swim on the day for making such a stupid suggestion



All of a sudden I don't think I will be able to attend the meet.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

@Bulldog ....... all i know is that i will be boasting my own Dvarw DL RTA at the meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

I am lost. Missed alot here. Is there something for sale haha whens the meet at and where and what auction. My tapatalk crashed  i want steamtuners lol

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Van Zyl

Bulldog said:


> Puff was only joking, Dibs on the steamtuners
> @Andre this is great.
> @Derek Van Zyl let's not fight over the steamtuners now.


Let the battles begin haha

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog

KZOR said:


> @Bulldog ....... all i know is that i will be boasting my own Dvarw DL RTA at the meet.


That is great @KZOR congrats. Can’t wait for your review.


----------



## Bulldog

Oh and by the way these steam tuner tanks are horrible so I will offer @Andre his reserve price only because I want to help him get rid of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bulldog

Moerse Rooikat said:


> next meet will be on the *22 September*
> lats see if we can braai this time around


@Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Andre said:


> A minimum price. As indicated below each item here. I think the minimum prices are very reasonable.


More than reasonable. Click on here @Derek Van Zyl but I don’t know why I am helping you bid against me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00

ROUND 1 - FIGHT 
I'll be bringing the popcorn

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

All auction participants to make a R1K refundable deposit into my account. Deposits to be refunded minus a small administration fee within four weeks after the auction. All participation applications to be completed in full and accompanied by an original unabridged birth certificate and certified copy of identity document as wel as proof of address.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bulldog

Deposit done.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Ooooh this is going to be exciting! I've never been to an auction!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

KZOR said:


> @Bulldog ....... all i know is that i will be boasting my own Dvarw DL RTA at the meet.


Great review @KZOR
What is your reserve price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Bulldog said:


> What is your reserve price.


R550 without the atomiser.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz

Haaaaaapy Birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon Hope you have an Awesome day!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

@Puff the Magic Dragon , forgive these guys for reminding you and have a great day!

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon , hope you will a great day and an even better auction. 

So who is handling the telephonic bids? Maybe some of us would like to participate for a Steam Engine to match a gold OBS Nano, or just run the prices up for @Andre .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon have a totally awesome day. You know this means a double dip at the meet

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Puff the Magic Dragon 
Hope you had a fantastic day so far.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks a million to those of you who sent birthday wishes. It is really appreciated. I am looking forward to the next meeting. You guys really know how to make people feel welcome.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon - hope you had a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I don't know about you guys , but my kit is ready for Saturday, it's fully charged should last a full 10 min if I am lucky

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Juice sample ready for Saturday , about 2ml , hand check, done and dusted.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

My old EGo with a C4 would last me half a day. I still have some of these new in their boxes somewhere. The Subtank mini was their death knell for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Just realized our meet is this comming Saturday! Yay!

Its the only time i leave the basement long enough for my mom to change my bedding.

Sooo looking forward to fresh sheets!

So I will be there, who else?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 145632
> I don't know about you guys , but my kit is ready for Saturday, it's fully charged should last a full 10 min if I am lucky


That's cool @MrGSmokeFree at least your juice and battery will run out at the same time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SarChasm

I should be there.

Will have to double-check but I don't believe we have plans.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I am in.I did not charge my 10 min mod for nothing.

Is there going to be a braai this time or is it going to be at the same place and time as last vape meet without a braai?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Just realized our meet is this comming Saturday! Yay!
> 
> Its the only time i leave the basement long enough for my mom to change my bedding.
> 
> Sooo looking forward to fresh sheets!
> 
> So I will be there, who else?
> 
> Regards




Your bed should look great. You may even leave the meet early because you just can't wait.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I am in.I did not charge my 10 min mod for nothing.
> 
> Is there going to be a braai this time or is it going to be at the same place and time as last vape meet without a braai?


ons gaan nou braai
yes we braai
and no 
same place yes but this time:
standing infant of the place drive right around to the back past were the car was, was. pas the tines cort on the left to the braai area at the back 
or walk 
@KZOR you might direct pple better then me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

@Andre I presume auction will only be open to ppl at the meet ? Had my eye on that Berserker RDA .....


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> you might direct pple better then me

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> @Andre I presume auction will only be open to ppl at the meet ? Had my eye on that Berserker RDA .....


Yes, but shall keep it for you if not taken.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Raindance said:


> Just realized our meet is this comming Saturday! Yay!
> 
> Its the only time i leave the basement long enough for my mom to change my bedding.
> 
> Sooo looking forward to fresh sheets!
> 
> So I will be there, who else?
> 
> Regards


I will be there! Looking forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

KZOR said:


> View attachment 145648


And your students are doing what while you are drawing fancy maps @KZOR 
PS: got myself a mic

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00

@Derek Van Zyl, will you be pitching?...and if so, will you be having your SXK Skyfall with you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Vaporator00 said:


> @Derek Van Zyl, will you be pitching?...and if so, will you be having your SXK Skyfall with you?


And one will be on auction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905

Vaporator00 said:


> @Derek Van Zyl, will you be pitching?...and if so, will you be having your SXK Skyfall with you?



We will be there if all goes well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I'll be there - I hope! I missed the last two meets, so third time lucky.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I exausted my vape budget after I purchased my first DNA mod  I hope u people don't bid too high

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tyron Frahm

Going away to Hermanus for the long weekend! But enjoy everyone. Hopefully can make it for my first time next month!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Tyron Frahm said:


> Going away to Hermanus for the long weekend! But enjoy everyone. Hopefully can make it for my first time next month!!!!


I will save you some 18mg nic tobacco juice for the next time Enjoy your weekend in Hermanus.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Vaporator00

@Faiyaz Cheulkar, are we gonna have a go at the braai, bud?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Vaporator00 said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar, are we gonna have a go at the braai, bud?


yes, I hope it doesn't rain and ruin the plans like last time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> yes, I hope it doesn't rain and ruin the plans like last time.


Sunshine predicted.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> yes, I hope it doesn't rain and ruin the plans like last time.


You have a grill for us?....... And do they come with those awesome kebabs you posted on the braai check thread??

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

Vaporator00 said:


> You have a grill for us?....... And do they come with those awesome kebabs you posted on the braai check thread??



LOL


----------



## Hooked

I'll be holding a raffle at the vape-meet. There will be three prizes (making up for the vape-meets which I missed!).


Tickets no-charge, but only one ticket allowed per person.
Only vapers are permitted to buy tickets.

The winner must agree to be photographed for the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Vaporator00 said:


> You have a grill for us?....... And do they come with those awesome kebabs you posted on the braai check thread??


They have braai stands we have to get the mesh that sits on top of it, am I right @KZOR ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

@Faiyaz Cheulkar read the question again


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Bulldog said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar read the question again


I am answering the first question with another question, the answer I get will decide the answer to the second question. 

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

We are interested in those Kebabs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> They have braai stands we have to get the mesh that sits on top of it, am I right @KZOR ?


yes i will bring my tripod so i can use my grill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Bulldog said:


> We are interested in those Kebabs


My sister in law made those kebabs will ask my wife to get the receipe from her. Lets see, I hope it's not too much work .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Howdy mense, what time is the meet tomorrow? Apologies if 'n missed it in the threads above but cant seem to find info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Chris du Toit said:


> Howdy mense, what time is the meet tomorrow? Apologies if 'n missed it in the threads above but cant seem to find info


From 13:00.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

row call please very important need to practice my people skills 
@Dietz ????????
it will be me and the wife

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am in. 

Sent from aPhone


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hi all 
we have a small update concerning the venue.
in order to keep having it at the club.
we need to grease same wheels in the form of a thank you to the manager.
she is a woman so we ask IF YOU CAN bring something fore her, a chocolate, a whine, a rose 
thank you

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz

Moerse Rooikat said:


> row call please very important need to practice my people skills
> @Dietz ????????
> it will be me and the wife


So far it actually does not look like we will be making it, I have a maintenance guy doing to work at my house from 13:30 so it really depends on how long he takes.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Must I bring this tomorrow?Anyone want to give it a try or want it you can have it for free.


----------



## Andre

Dietz said:


> So far it actually does not look like we will be making it, I have a maintenance guy doing to work at my house from 13:30 so it really depends on how long he takes.


No!!! Reschedule!
I will be there @Moerse Rooikat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 146084
> View attachment 146085
> Must I bring this tomorrow?Anyone want to give it a try or want it you can have it for free.


Holy bollocks! Just looking at that bottle makes my lungs hurt.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Hi all
> we have a small update concerning the venue.
> in order to keep having it at the club.
> we need to grease same wheels in the form of a thank you to the manager.
> she is a woman so we ask IF YOU CAN bring something fore her, a chocolate, a whine, a rose
> thank you



@Moerse Rooikat I'll bring a beautiful packet of special Darling Toffees - handcrafted in Darling, which is about 20mins. away from me. And don't think "dentist" when you hear the word "toffee". They become soft after a short while in the mouth. Unlike other things. 
https://darlingsweet.co.za

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> @Moerse Rooikat I'll bring a beautiful packet of special Darling Toffees - handcrafted in Darling, which is about 20mins. away from me. And don't think "dentist" when you hear the word "toffee". They become soft after a short while in the mouth. Unlike other things.
> https://darlingsweet.co.za


Those toffees are the best! @Hooked, if you are going to buy in Darling, please buy me something for the manager. Shall refund you at the meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Dietz said:


> So far it actually does not look like we will be making it, I have a maintenance guy doing to work at my house from 13:30 so it really depends on how long he takes.


Now that you are famous on you tube you think you are too good to mix with us mere mortals

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog

Hooked said:


> @Moerse Rooikat I'll bring a beautiful packet of special Darling Toffees - handcrafted in Darling, which is about 20mins. away from me. And don't think "dentist" when you hear the word "toffee". They become soft after a short while in the mouth. Unlike other things.
> https://darlingsweet.co.za



Those sure are great toffee's @Hooked 
What do you all think, if @Hooked would be so kind, and if nobody has got anything yet, we get a gift hamper and all club in. Hamper A or B and we would club in about R30 if there are 10 of us, 50 if 6 and 100 if only 3 pitch up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

PS : couples only club in once I think is fair.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Those toffees are the best! @Hooked, if you are going to buy in Darling, please buy me something for the manager. Shall refund you at the meet.



@Andre I'll buy them here in Yzer. There's a shop which stocks them. Tell you what, instead of you also giving her toffees, I'll get something ever so cute which I saw today, for you to give her. If I remember correctly, it was about R50. Is that OK with you?

EDIT: Not sure if the manager to whom you referred is this woman for whom we're buying something? The cute gift which I saw is definitely not something a guy would want! Let me know what you'd like me to do...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Those sure are great toffee's @Hooked
> What do you all think, if @Hooked would be so kind, and if nobody has got anything yet, we get a gift hamper and all club in. Hamper A or B and we would club in about R30 if there are 10 of us, 50 if 6 and 100 if only 3 pitch up.



@Bulldog I'll definitely bring the toffees - I think they are approx R50 or more for a packet.

And just by the way, I have a little something for KZOR as well, since he is the one who organises everything for us!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Andre

Hooked said:


> @Andre I'll buy them here in Yzer. There's a shop which stocks them. Tell you what, instead of you also giving her toffees, I'll get something ever so cute which I saw today, for you to give her. If I remember correctly, it was about R50. Is that OK with you?
> 
> EDIT: Not sure if the manager to whom you referred is this woman for whom we're buying something? The cute gift which I saw is definitely not something a guy would want! Let me know what you'd like me to do...


Perfect, thank you ever so much @Hooked. Yes, the manager is the woman for whom we are buying.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> Those sure are great toffee's @Hooked
> What do you all think, if @Hooked would be so kind, and if nobody has got anything yet, we get a gift hamper and all club in. Hamper A or B and we would club in about R30 if there are 10 of us, 50 if 6 and 100 if only 3 pitch up.


@Bulldog I support your idea, I suck at knowing what to buy as gifts. @Hooked , can you help us out in this regard?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit

I'll bring some flowers with

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

What a beautiful day here in the Western Cape for a vape meet.
My wife makes gift items and has given me one of her clocks to take @Raindance we can say it is from us  just in case @Hooked does not get chance.
@Andre hope you started your journey last night , shout when you get there and I will help carry your medals in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Bulldog said:


> What a beautiful day here in the Western Cape for a vape meet.
> My wife makes gift items and has given me one of her clocks to take @Raindance we can say it is from us  just in case @Hooked does not get chance.
> @Andre hope you started your journey last night , shout when you get there and I will help carry your medals in.


Lol, my ribeye steak has been dry brined (not long enough) and is now going into the oven for the reverse searing process. 
You can help me carry all the auction stuff plus I have loaded every device with one of my DIY juices for you all to experience my peculiar tastes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Chris du Toit

Andre said:


> Lol, my ribeye steak has been dry brined (not long enough) and is now going into the oven for the reverse searing process.
> You can help me carry all the auction stuff plus I have loaded every device with one of my DIY juices for you all to experience my peculiar tastes.


What mg... Just so we know if we need to sit down when we take a puff or stand and fall over lol

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> What a beautiful day here in the Western Cape for a vape meet.
> My wife makes gift items and has given me one of her clocks to take @Raindance we can say it is from us  just in case @Hooked does not get chance.
> @Andre hope you started your journey last night , shout when you get there and I will help carry your medals in.


Much appreciated @Bulldog, will settle my dept to you this afternoon.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Hi all
> we have a small update concerning the venue.
> in order to keep having it at the club.
> we need to grease same wheels in the form of a thank you to the manager.
> she is a woman so we ask IF YOU CAN bring something fore her, a chocolate, a whine, a rose
> thank you


I can whine for free

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A big thank you to everyone at the vape meet today.Today was awesome and it just gets better and better each time.And then a Big thank you for the juice @Andre and it was great to meet you.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

we did braai and @KZOR vape on a beer

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the photos @Moerse Rooikat 
Looks great and nice weather!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Yep was a great day once again.
@Silver the weather was actually freezing, icy wind. I know you would not say so with some of the guys in short sleeves.
@Hooked thanks for the raffle, great idea even though you purposely did not draw my name 
@Andre thanks for the great deals at the auction looking forward to trying the Engine Nano, I must have been sleeping when the hammer fell on that Steam Engine. Dibs if you ever want to let it go @ShaneSawCT

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

And of course the reviews had to go out thanks @KZOR

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog

And @Derek Van Zyl thank you for the coils and Majestic Cream

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked

Congrats to the raffle winners!

The pic doesn't show clearly what you won, so perhaps you could all post close-ups?


Here are the raffle winners, who each won a mug with a vape slogan or pic on it. In the pic we below we have, from left to right, Derek Van Zyl, @Puff the Magic Dragon, @Vaporator00 , @Jp1905 and JP1905's wife - so sorry but I don't remember your name! And me in front.

We had an extra two prizes which were donated. Two coils donated by Derek Van Zyl and a bottle of Majestic Vapor - Majestic Creme, donated by @Jp1905.

@KZOR also received a mug as a thank you for organising our events. KZOR, as I was driving out I realised that you hadn't been called for the photo-shoot. Ooooops! I feel dreadful about that! We must have a pic of you though, so would you mind asking your wife to take one of you with your mug? And everyone else - the pic doesn't show your prizes clearly, so perhaps you could ask someone to take close-ups with you holding your prize?




And here's a pic of @Andre, the auctioneer, @Bulldog and Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Hooked , thanks for sharing that. Looks great and lots of smiles !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> Awesome @Hooked , thanks for sharing that. Looks great and lots of smiles !



You really have to join us one day @Silver!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

This is a BIG THANK you to you @KZOR for getting us the venue everytime for the Vape Meet.Where we can get together and share our passion.Keep on being the kind hearted , funny ,awesome, real person that you are.And you make" Moerse lekker" juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Lekker vape meet. Thank you to the organizers, fire brigade, raffle mistress and great company present there. And thanks for participating in my little auction. A few pictures:

From left to right: @Moerse Rooikat, his wife Marike, @Puff the Magic Dragon, @MrGSmokeFree, with @KZOR peeking out.






From left to right: @Vaporator00, @ShaneSawCT and @Faiyaz Cheulkar.





@Raindance in conversation with @Hooked with Nikita looking on.





@Chris du Toit with a stunning Limelight Orchid e-pipe. Running a Berserker Mini (if I remember correctly) with VM Femme Fatale. What an awesome juice @Oupa.





We had a baby on board. All the ladies are vapers (bar the baby) and I think attached to forum members present, but their names I will have to try and remember next time.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Such FOMO missing out on a Vape Meet! 

Thanks for the pics and commentary guys! Vape Meets ROCK!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Had an awesome day yesterday, thanks everyone. Spending some quality time with fellow members and getting to make new friends at every meet has become the social highlight of my month.

Please excuse my late and limited feedback, the kids had a braai here last night and only released "Oom Mike" to go to bed at three thirty this morning. I'm going to be wrecked for a week.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Jp1905

Raindance said:


> Had an awesome day yesterday, thanks everyone. Spending some quality time with fellow members and getting to make new friends at every meet has become the social highlight of my month.
> 
> Please excuse my late and limited feedback, the kids had a braai here last night and only released "Oom Mike" to go to bed at three thirty this morning. I'm going to be wrecked for a week.
> 
> Regards



I feel you oom Mike!

Got to bed at 04:30...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Such great pics and feedback with annotations
It's awesome to see people from different parts get together to share their passion. 
Such great spirit 

I will most certainly try to make one of these meets when I am in CT and the diaries coincide

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Jp1905 said:


> I feel you oom Mike!
> 
> Got to bed at 04:30...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that after the 4th bottle of brandy?
Or can't you remember

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Silver said:


> Such great pics and feedback with annotations
> It's awesome to see people from different parts get together to share their passion.
> Such great spirit
> 
> I will most certainly try to make one of these meets when I am in CT and the diaries coincide


I think we need to organize a golf day

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor

nice turn out

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905

BioHAZarD said:


> Was that after the 4th bottle of brandy?
> Or can't you remember



We only polished two

But that brandy special at the club is poison,their double brandy is half a glass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

BioHAZarD said:


> I think we need to organize a golf day


@Hooked 
Not my problem if you don't play golf 
Unless the dislike was in error of course.


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> I think we need to organize a golf day


Putt putt is much more fun... Seriously. Do it, you'll thank me later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Putt putt is much more fun... Seriously. Do it, you'll thank me later


I always feel let down by SA Putt putt courses when compared to those in the states.


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Putt putt is much more fun... Seriously. Do it, you'll thank me later


I was thinking more of a golf day for the actual golfers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

BioHAZarD said:


> I was thinking more of a golf day for the actual golfers


I'll golf. Just need to borrow somebodies golf bats for the day...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> I'll golf. Just need to borrow somebodies golf bats for the day...
> 
> Regards


Bat's hahahahaha
Gonna be long day

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> I was thinking more of a golf day for the actual golfers


Fair enough and the ladies can carry the golf bags. Lol.

@Raindance it's golf clubs, not bats. Lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> I always feel let down by SA Putt putt courses when compared to those in the states.


Really? Are the ones in the states better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Fair enough and the ladies can carry the golf bags. Lol.
> 
> @Raindance it's golf clubs, not bats. Lol.


It can get quite expensive which is why most non golfers won't consider doing it for 4 hours worth of frustration

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Really? Are the ones in the states better?


They are awesome and huge and in much better condition. Florida is packed full of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks again @Andre 
You were correct @Raindance and @KZOR I am loving it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> Thanks again @Andre
> You were correct @Raindance and @KZOR I am loving it.
> View attachment 146220


Makes a nice combo with the Paranormal!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RainstormZA

BioHAZarD said:


> They are awesome and huge and in much better condition. Florida is packed full of them.


Ok let's go to Florida then

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Ok let's go to Florida then


2 years time.
Gotta wait for the baby to grow up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

BioHAZarD said:


> @Hooked
> Not my problem if you don't play golf
> Unless the dislike was in error of course.



There was no error in my dislike

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Hooked said:


> There was no error in my dislike


Just further validation of my opinion of you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

RainstormZA said:


> Really? Are the ones in the states better?


it also comes down to the fact that there are so many golf courses in Florida +1250. bit of a thing in Florida. The many theme parks there also play a role.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

next meet will be on the *27 October* after pay day so we might see same nice deals

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

I won't be there as I have other commitments on that date @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki

And here I thought I'm definitely attending and then we bought a house and we move over that weekend....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> And here I thought I'm definitely attending and then we bought a house and we move over that weekend....



@Braki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki

Hooked said:


> @Braki
> 
> View attachment 146841



Thank you @Hooked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog

Braki said:


> And here I thought I'm definitely attending and then we bought a house and we move over that weekend....


My like is for the new home @Braki and not that you can't make it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Getting ready for the next Vape meet.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaporator00

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 147321
> Getting ready for the next Vape meet.


Nooooooooooooooopeee...... Think i have something else to do suddenly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Oakdale Club is fully booked for the 27th but i have an alternative if no-one can come up with another venue. 
New venue is High School Durbanville Cricket Club.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> Oakdale Club is fully booked for the 27th but i have an alternative if no-one can come up with another venue.
> New venue is High School Durbanville Cricket Club.
> View attachment 147824


kan ons braai en vape ?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> kan ons braai en vape ?


Hoe ken jy my? 
Verseker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

KZOR said:


> Oakdale Club is fully booked for the 27th but i have an alternative if no-one can come up with another venue.
> New venue is High School Durbanville Cricket Club.
> 
> I have been madly practicing golf and now I hear that we may be playing cricket ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@hot.chillie35 you must pop in at the next vape meet to show us your new medal you got today. Well done once again fellow Capetonian.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @hot.chillie35 you must pop in at the next vape meet to show us your new medal you got today. Well done once again fellow Capetonian.
> View attachment 147955


I'm in @MrGSmokeFree... Let me know when 'n where 'n I'll be there... Should I bring my medal along. Thanks again

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

hot.chillie35 said:


> I'm in @MrGSmokeFree... Let me know when 'n where 'n I'll be there... Should I bring my medal along. Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Yes please bring your medal along , print it out to make it a little bigger herewith details 27 October 2018 from 13H00 .And we BRAAI. See you then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Oh, a Capetonian! Well done @hot.chillie35!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Yes please bring your medal along , print it out to make it a little bigger herewith details 27 October 2018 from 13H00 .And we BRAAI. See you then.
> View attachment 147959


You can count on it.... I'll be there

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

Hooked said:


> Oh, a Capetonian! Well done @hot.chillie35!
> 
> View attachment 147964


Thank you @Hooked

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Yes please bring your medal along , print it out to make it a little bigger herewith details 27 October 2018 from 13H00 .And we BRAAI. See you then.
> View attachment 147959


spent far 2 much time at that place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jag2018

Please excuse my obtuseness, if such a word exists, but what are these "meets" about?
Dops en Jtops? en 'n bietjie vape?
Because if that's it, then count me in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Jag2018 said:


> Please excuse my obtuseness, if such a word exists, but what are these "meets" about?
> Dops en Jtops? en 'n bietjie vape?
> Because if that's it, then count me in.


Pretty much ya, good company, good booze and good vaping... What's not to like?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Jag2018 said:


> Please excuse my obtuseness, if such a word exists, but what are these "meets" about?
> Dops en Jtops? en 'n bietjie vape?
> Because if that's it, then count me in.


we share stories , juice, we offer same help with wicking. and you might see same one with a mod you want and then can test it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jag2018

Vaporator00 said:


> Pretty much ya, good company, good booze and good vaping... What's not to like?



Something that I noticed because I travel often.
CPT is by far more into the vape culture than any other city in S.A.
Just my observation.

I should say that I despise cities and as much as I can, i avoid them, countrywide. Heheh!
But no, seriously.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Jag2018 said:


> Something that I noticed because I travel often.
> CPT is by far more into the vape culture than any other city in S.A.
> Just my observation.
> 
> I should say that I despise cities and as much as I can, i avoid them, countrywide. Heheh!
> But no, seriously.


Thats co's we've being growing our own "concentrates" for longer than we can remember!

Lol, only joking.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Jag2018

Jag2018 said:


> Something that I noticed because I travel often.
> CPT is by far more into the vape culture than any other city in S.A.
> Just my observation.
> 
> I should say that I despise cities and as much as I can, i avoid them, countrywide. Heheh!
> But no, seriously.



@Silver Just BTW, what was the turnout for the last VapeCon?
I would bet that you could double that number, at the very least, if it were in CPT.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Jag2018 said:


> @Silver Just BTW, what was the turnout for the last VapeCon?
> I would bet that you could double that number, at the very least, if it were in CPT.



Hi @Jag2018 - it was between 4500-5000 - was certainly a fantastic weekend with loads of enthusiasts!
As for doubling that number in CPT - thanks for the vote of confidence - I like how you are thinking

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Jag2018

Silver said:


> Hi @Jag2018 - it was between 4500-5000 - was certainly a fantastic weekend with loads of enthusiasts!
> As for doubling that number in CPT - thanks for the vote of confidence - I like how you are thinking



Jokes aside @Silver ,run the stats for this forum. I would guess that the bulk of the members/entries are from in CPT.
Let me know if you need assistance.
But...I think that the next VapeCon needs to be in CPT.

Twice a year event? JHB and CPT? Maybe...?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Jag2018 said:


> Jokes aside @Silver ,run the stats for this forum. I would guess that the bulk of the members/entries are from in CPT.
> Let me know if you need assistance.
> But...I think that the next VapeCon needs to be in CPT.
> 
> Twice a year event? JHB and CPT? Maybe...?



Thanks @Jag2018 - I appreciate the comments
Lets discuss in a PM - I don't want to derail this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jag2018

Silver said:


> Thanks @Jag2018 - I appreciate the comments
> Lets discuss in a PM - I don't want to derail this thread



I apologize.
I will PM you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Moerse Rooikat Keep on being the awesome person that you are and may you have a lekker Birthday today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I hope you have a very Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches

a Very Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat, my you be blessed with many more.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Have a vaping good day @Moerse Rooikat !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat hope you have a great squonking day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat, have a smashing one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

@Moerse Rooikat, what they ^^^^ said. Congrats and a great day to you.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

@Moerse Rooikat ...... weet sommer jy sal 'n great dag ervaar.
Baie geluk mater en mag daar nog vele wees.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Dankie aan almal so bietjie diy vandag
before



after

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

who is going to be at the vape meet it is going to be 34dec on Saturday
@KZOR were do we park were do we go ? hope there is a bid of shade

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> who is going to be at the vape meet it is going to be 34dec on Saturday
> @KZOR were do we park were do we go ? hope there is a bid of shade


Count me in!

Can I bring my dog?

Lol, regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> who is going to be at the vape meet it is going to be 34dec on Saturday



Maybe it would be a good idea to have the meet on 3 November. I am getting in my Grade 11 final exam papers on the Friday and because of the heat i doubt a braai will materialize. 
Thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

KZOR said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea to have the meet on 3 November. I am getting in my Grade 11 final exam papers on the Friday and because of the heat i doubt a braai will materialize.
> Thoughts?


open up the pool...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Can I bring my dog?
> 
> Lol, regards


@Raindance are you referring to @Bulldog or a real dog?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Raindance are you referring to @Bulldog or a real dog?


WHAT!?! @Bulldog’s not real?!

Knew the 70’s would come back to haunt me!

Eisch

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Maybe it would be a good idea to have the meet on 3 November. I am getting in my Grade 11 final exam papers on the Friday and because of the heat i doubt a braai will materialize.
> Thoughts?


34 does sound daunting...

And considering your workload for the weekend, postponing may be best.

Depends on general concensus however...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am shifting this weekend so I am in for 3 November

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ShaneSawCT

The 3rd is good for me have a funeral to attend on Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I am in for 3 November , awaiting status from other members.

Ummm because a Vape Meet and braai without @KZOR is not a Vape Meet and braai.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

@KZOR I thought you had passed Grade 11 last year 
The 3rd would suit me as well.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

3nov is fine by me. but i need to braai. @Raindance braai at ure place or is it @Dietz turn to host?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> who is going to be at the vape meet it is going to be 34dec on Saturday
> @KZOR were do we park were do we go ? hope there is a bid of shade



The 34th of Dec?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Hooked said:


> The 34th of Dec?


34 DEG Celsius .... I speak Rooikat fluently nowadays

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Hooked

@KZOR 

You might just get a paper like this...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> @KZOR
> 
> You might just get a paper like this...
> 
> View attachment 149413

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance

Are we settling on 3 November then?

Thanks/regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Raindance said:


> Are we settling on 3 November then?
> 
> Thanks/regards


Seems to be the general consensus, yes

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Raindance

Allright almost Saturday. Are we all set? @KZOR is the venue still Durbanville High School cricket club? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Sorry everyone, but I won't be able to make it - got too much work to do (I proofread for universities in China and Oman).

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> Allright almost Saturday. Are we all set? @KZOR is the venue still Durbanville High School cricket club?
> 
> Regards


so cape town whats happening are we having a meet or not ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> so cape town whats happening are we having a meet or not ?


Just spoke to the Club and we are good to go for coming Saturday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> Just spoke to the Club and we are good to go for coming Saturday.


sweet 
now who is all going to be there?
and we will braai

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

I will be there, whats R250 diesel between friends, just saying , only half a InTake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 150352


except what ever she's using. looks "dramatic"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I will be there, hopefully my landlords carpenter and gate guy don't show up tomorrow, if they do I will have to stay back home.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 150366


i will bring samples of juice so there is always lots of juice 
might be a bit late working night so need same sleep

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@MrGSmokeFree . Where did you get a photo of Bulldog when he was so young, I almost didn't recognize him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 150352




I agree with you 100% @MrGSmokeFree . 

Everyone should feel welcome to come to the monthly meets. It is an ideal opportunity for new vapers to ask experts about absolutely everything vape related. There are experts in all fields such as coil building, hardware, safety, diy juice making, braaing etc.

The existing regulars are essentially a nonjudgmental group. We were all new to vaping at some stage and remember the frustrations . It is also a great place to see all different types of vaping hardware and even get to try them out. RDAs, RTAs, RDTAs, Pods, Mech mods, regulated mods, mech and regulated squonkers are all there and people will gladly help you get going in a direction that caters to your needs. Tons of DIY juice is available to try out (see @Moerse Rooikat 's post above). 

I hope that more new vapers make use of this opportunity. I know that when I started out I would have loved to have a group of experts to guide me. In my opinion these people (despite all their quirks and idiosyncrasies) are better placed to give a new vaper the correct information than shop assistants at vape shops. Firstly they don't want to sell you something, and secondly they have more time to talk to you. 

I hope we will see more of you new vapers at today's and future meets.

*YOU WON'T GET THIS ATTITUDE


*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked

Vape meets are a great place for getting help. At our last vape meet I said, "Can anyone help me with something?" and immediately all eyes turned to me  . My request for help wasn't even vape related - but still I was helped. As far as vaping is concerned, I sooo wish that the vape meets had been functioning when I started vaping as they're the best Q & A out there! And I totally agree with @Puff the Magic Dragon - a salesperson is the last person I would go to for advice, with the exception of @BumbleBee , whose integrity is without doubt.

I think vapers are very much like "computer guys" - they actually enjoy being asked questions and being asked for help. 

And let's never forget:

It's better to ask a question and feel like a fool for a minute,
Than not to ask and be a fool for a lifetime.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> a salesperson is the last person I would go to for advice, with the exception of @BumbleBee , whose integrity is without doubt.



I agree with you about @BumbleBee . The couple of interactions I have had with him have confirmed what you say.

I am sure (hope) that there are several other trustworthy vendors out there but none of them have the time to help individuals with a long list of issues and questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Vaporator00

Alas people, I will not be able to make it today. Something rather urgent has come up and I have to attend to that first

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Vaporator00

@lesvaches? OK?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

Vaporator00 said:


> @lesvaches? OK?


you wont be there and i dislike that....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

have a good one ladies and gentlemen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I will be there, hopefully my landlords carpenter and gate guy don't show up tomorrow, if they do I will have to stay back home.


The carpenter and the gate guy showed up. Won't be able to make it, sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The carpenter and the gate guy showed up. Won't be able to make it, sorry



Tell them to ... off. You have better thing to do than babysit adults. 

I am coincidentally waiting for a painter who is late. If he doesn't arrive soon I will be telling him something very similar to what I advised you, but with stronger more colourful motivational words.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

There goes r2000 shower door.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Faiyaz Cheulkar . bummer. Sorry to see your troubles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> There goes r2000 shower door.
> View attachment 150392


oh man that sucks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar . bummer. Sorry to see your troubles.


Nah, it's the landlords money, I was just hoping he finishes fast so that I can leave. 
I told him to get a professional, instead he got his carpenter to install it. Good lesson for him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

*AWESOME WEATHER FOR THE VAPEMEET IN CAPE TOWN TODAY*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ummm is the Vape Meet at the cricket club or at Oakdale?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Ummm is the Vape Meet at the cricket club or at Oakdale?





KZOR said:


> Just spoke to the Club and we are good to go for coming Saturday.



I'm pretty sure @KZOR means the Oakdale Club.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Hope so

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Should be the cricket club?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Nope .....it is Oakdale Club.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Cool why is everyone late.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Vaporator00

Prolly all in the bar...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

The die hards vaping it up in the Mother city.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> There goes r2000 shower door.
> View attachment 150392



@Faiyaz Cheulkar Oh nooooo... what happened?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

the pics




the secret 
pear/ lychee 
pear fa 3.5%
Champlain tfa 2,5%
fuichi apple fa 1.5%
black ice 0.5%
sour tfa 1%
lychee fra 2%
white peace fa 1.5%
super sweet cap 0.5%
@Puff the Magic Dragon @Raindance @MrGSmokeFree @KZOR @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the pictures @Raindance and @Moerse Rooikat !
Braai and vape - what a great combination!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

@Moerse Rooikat .... dankie vir die resep. Jy bederf die forum deur dit publiek te maak. 
Jy kan my daai Blue cheesecake pm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar Oh nooooo... what happened?


Tempered glass shower door pannel shattered during installation because the landlords "guy" was not trained/experienced for this kind of job. 
Was fun to watch but . One second he was holding the glass and then the whole glass shatters to pieces and he is just holding the frame in one had and a small piece of glass in the other. I can't explain his look at that moment, all i can say is that it was a mixture of surprise and fear. I said "oh shit", saw his face and then burst out laughing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Bulldog and his pet spider. He did not want to leave it at home yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks to all who attended. Great day out with fellow vapers.

Special thanks to @Moerse Rooikat who kindly made me two of his coils. As far as I'm concerned he deserves a coil master medal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

Ok gang, when is the next meet?!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Hopefully as soon as possible. 
I need to seriously vent about the shyte that is going on these days in our ONCE AWESOME vaping community.
I am free for a meet till around 20 December.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Suggest a date @Raindance . I'm all ears.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

KZOR said:


> Hopefully as soon as possible.
> I need to seriously vent about the shyte that is going on these days in our ONCE AWESOME vaping community.
> I am free for a meet till around 20 December.


Careful buddy. They are watching

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Suggest a date @Raindance . I'm all ears.





KZOR said:


> Hopefully as soon as possible.
> I need to seriously vent about the shyte that is going on these days in our ONCE AWESOME vaping community.
> I am free for a meet till around 20 December.



Hey I’m always in the zone so how about this coming Saturday?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Careful buddy. They are watching


Yes we are.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## KZOR

BioHAZarD said:


> Careful buddy. They are watching


See the worry in my eyes. 
I have lost their support months ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> Yes we are.


Well done mate. You want a noddy badge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

BioHAZarD said:


> Well done mate. You want a noddy badge.


No, seeing you get upset is enough reward for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> Hey I’m always in the zone


Nice play with words there m8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Christos said:


> No, seeing you get upset is enough reward for me


Luckily I don't get upset.

Try to find a post where I have been angry or upset

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> No, seeing you get upset is enough reward for me



Personal attacks are not allowed on this forum  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

jm10 said:


> Personal attacks are not allowed on this forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you may need to brush up on what a personal attack is perhaps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez

Christos said:


> I think you may need to brush up on what a personal attack is perhaps.


Yes man, of course. Personal attacks are only that when its aimed at a mod/admin/arse fly of previously mentioned.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> I think you may need to brush up on what a personal attack is perhaps.




Saying that you get joy out of someones been upset seems very personal to me.

In other words if i said i would get so much joy out of your pain will make me happy. 

See where we are going here..... personal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jm10

boxerulez said:


> Yes man, of course. Personal attacks are only that when its aimed at a mod/admin/arse fly of previously mentioned.



Seems right on the money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

I must have missed something somewhere...

So how about this coming Saturday then?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## boxerulez

jm10 said:


> Saying that you get joy out of someones been upset seems very personal to me.
> 
> In other words if i said i would get so much joy out of your pain will make me happy.
> 
> See where we are going here..... personal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just face it mofo's are gonna be mofo's bru

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

jm10 said:


> Saying that you get joy out of someones been upset seems very personal to me.
> 
> In other words if i said i would get so much joy out of your pain will make me happy.
> 
> See where we are going here..... personal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you maybe don't know the history myself and @BioHAZarD share.

Anyways... let's try keep things on topic like adults.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10

Christos said:


> I think you maybe don't know the history myself and @BioHAZarD share.
> 
> Anyways... let's try keep things on topic like adults.



Aaah ok, you two have fun  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Christos said:


> I think you may need to brush up on what a personal attack is perhaps.



With the greatest respect, this is off topic. We are trying to arrange a vape meet on this thread..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Ok gentleman
I will be back later to respond to requests and personal insults. Family time now. MOFO HATER out.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jm10

boxerulez said:


> just face it mofo's are gonna be mofo's bru



Hahahaha that just made my day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Raindance . Saturday is fine with me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> With the greatest respect, this is off topic. We are trying to arrange a vape meet on this thread..


Not so sure, you guys attack me personally all the time. 

Kidding aside this Saturday I can't make it unfortunately.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Bulldog said:


> Not so sure, you guys attack me personally all the time.
> 
> Kidding aside this Saturday I can't make it unfortunately.



It won't be the same without you....sniff.

Only joking it will be great.

Maybe another date will be chosen. It's still early days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

For a second I thought I saw a dislike their 
@Raindance I'm watching you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It won't be the same without you....sniff.
> 
> Only joking it will be great.
> 
> Maybe another date will be chosen. It's still early days.


PERSONAL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> For a second I thought I saw a dislike their
> @Raindance I'm watching you


Quite a few seconds actually... glad you caught that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Bulldog said:


> Kidding aside this Saturday I can't make it unfortunately.


How about you come up with a date for us.  
Defo not gonna be the same without someone who has become a integral part of our meets. 
Even a social gathering at a outdoor pub will do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

@Bulldog, trouble is dying to meet you. I’ll bring her along next time so you have someone to play with!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Bulldog said:


> Not so sure, you guys attack me personally all the time.
> 
> Kidding aside this Saturday I can't make it unfortunately.


Banzaaaaaiiiiiiiiiii!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> View attachment 152428
> @Bulldog, trouble is dying to meet you. I’ll bring her along next time so you have someone to play with!
> 
> Regards


what a beauty

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

KZOR said:


> How about you come up with a date for us.
> Defo not gonna be the same without someone who has become a integral part of our meets.
> Even a social gathering at a outdoor pub will do.


You are just so sweet @KZOR, what do you want now  Can make Saturday 8th or 15th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

BioHAZarD said:


> what a beauty


Thank you @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

The 15th sounds cool.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

This picture was taken at the last Vapemeet. @Bulldog promised the next time he will wear pants and not a speedo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Like the vape rings. @MrGSmokeFree . I must admit he looks better with his clothes on.




I can also do the 15th Dec.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> View attachment 152428
> @Bulldog, trouble is dying to meet you. I’ll bring her along next time so you have someone to play with!
> 
> Regards


love that doggy
this Saturday i am rebuilding a engine how about the 7th


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Vaporator00

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 152463



Wonder what that would ohm out to. ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@KZOR ,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Great sign. You can always blame it on the dog

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Moerse Rooikat @Dietz @Raindance @Hooked @KZOR @Bulldog @MrGSmokeFree @Darius1332 @Tashy @Derek Van Zyl @SarChasm @BioHAZarD @Tyron Frahm @Faiyaz Cheulkar @ShaneSawCT @hot.chillie35 @Jp1905 @Andre @Chris du Toit

The date of the next meeting is undecided. I have tagged this pathetic resemblance of humanity to see if we can finalise a date (I am sure I left plenty names out. Please tag them).

It looks like *8 December* is the most likely choice.

What do you guys think ?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Moerse Rooikat @Dietz @Raindance @Hooked @KZOR @Bulldog @MrGSmokeFree @Darius1332 @Tashy @Derek Van Zyl @SarChasm @BioHAZarD @Tyron Frahm @Faiyaz Cheulkar @ShaneSawCT @hot.chillie35 @Jp1905 @Andre @Chris du Toit
> 
> The date of the next meeting is undecided. I have tagged this pathetic resemblance of humanity to see if we can finalise a date (I am sure I left plenty names out. Please tag them).
> 
> It looks like *8 December* is the most likely choice.
> 
> What do you guys think ?


and i'm the cyber bully 
i will unfortunately be at a kiddy party but thank you for the consideration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Moerse Rooikat @Dietz @Raindance @Hooked @KZOR @Bulldog @MrGSmokeFree @Darius1332 @Tashy @Derek Van Zyl @SarChasm @BioHAZarD @Tyron Frahm @Faiyaz Cheulkar @ShaneSawCT @hot.chillie35 @Jp1905 @Andre @Chris du Toit
> 
> The date of the next meeting is undecided. I have tagged this pathetic resemblance of humanity to see if we can finalise a date (I am sure I left plenty names out. Please tag them).
> 
> It looks like *8 December* is the most likely choice.
> 
> What do you guys think ?


can work will be there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

This member of the pathetic resemblance of humanity is in for the 8th

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35

I haven't been to a vape meet yet, wud be awesome to meet you guys. I'm game for either the 8th or 15th.

@Resistance 
@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

hot.chillie35 said:


> I haven't been to a vape meet yet, wud be awesome to meet you guys. I'm game for either the 8th or 15th.
> 
> @Resistance
> @lesvaches


i’m on homeless / home building / soup kitchen/ volunteers duty until mid january.
every thing is going to have to wait until 2019.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I am in for the 8th

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

I won't be coming through, but thanks anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

I'll be there unless that's the date the humans I work with have decided to have their year end function at my place. Got to check with them.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Darius1332

I'm in for the 8th

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneSawCT

The 8th sounds good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scyther

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Moerse Rooikat @Dietz @Raindance @Hooked @KZOR @Bulldog @MrGSmokeFree @Darius1332 @Tashy @Derek Van Zyl @SarChasm @BioHAZarD @Tyron Frahm @Faiyaz Cheulkar @ShaneSawCT @hot.chillie35 @Jp1905 @Andre @Chris du Toit
> 
> The date of the next meeting is undecided. I have tagged this pathetic resemblance of humanity to see if we can finalise a date (I am sure I left plenty names out. Please tag them).
> 
> It looks like *8 December* is the most likely choice.
> 
> What do you guys think ?






Well im new to vaping and brand new to the site...... so ill definitely be joining the meet.

one question tho..... where are these meets held?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Scyther said:


> Well im new to vaping and brand new to the site...... so ill definitely be joining the meet.
> 
> one question tho..... where are these meets held?


Oakdale Club in ... Oakdale, Bellville.

Know where that is?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

i always use this map when i’m lost

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 152707
> 
> i always use this map when i’m lost


First rule of ecigssa. Never believe @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

@Scyther , this is the real map:





Hope to see you there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

We should check with @KZOR whether he can arrange it. He seems to have been MIA for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scyther

thanks guys really appreciate it....... yes i know where the place is... so definitely will see you guys there

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> He seems to have been MIA for a while


Date is good. 
Will pop-in at the club tomorrow and find out what area they have available for us.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Raindance

Three more sleeps! All systems go for launch @KZOR?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaporator00

Also, possible rain forecasted for Saturday...... I hope not though


----------



## Hooked

Hope y'all have a great time and that the rain holds off.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KZOR

Spoke to the club but awhile back but they had reservations for this Saturday. Was hoping someone would cancel in the meantime but it is a no-go. 
Will let you know if i can organize something else today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Found us a sweet spot but it will be a drive for everyone.  Worth the while though.
Venue : Paarl De Ville http://www.paarldeville.co.za/menus/
Bar, braais, pool, 9 short hole gholfcourse (9-iron, wedge and putter).
Booze, meat, wood, salads, bread are all available for purchase on the premises. 
Let me know if anyone is interested and i will make the booking for us.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Found us a sweet spot but it will be a drive for everyone.  Worth the while though.
> Venue : Paarl De Ville http://www.paarldeville.co.za/menus/
> Bar, braais, pool, 9 short hole gholfcourse (9-iron, wedge and putter).
> Booze, meat, wood, salads, bread are all available for purchase on the premises.
> Let me know if anyone is interested and i will make the booking for us.
> View attachment 153136
> View attachment 153137
> View attachment 153138
> View attachment 153139
> View attachment 153140


Cool! Nice spot, good food and cold beer.

Count me in.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Looks awesome but a little bit toooooo far for me.See you awesome guys and girls at the next vape meet then. Enjoy!!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@MrGSmokeFree 

I would be happy to give you a lift from the Oakdale club or somewhere near there. I will have to go that route anyway. I'm sure we would all want to see you at the meeting.

Let me know. You can PM me and we can make arrangements.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @MrGSmokeFree
> 
> I would be happy to give you a lift from the Oakdale club or somewhere near there. I will have to go that route anyway. I'm sure we would all want to see you at the meeting.
> 
> Let me know. You can PM me and we can make arrangements.


You are awesome my friend @Puff the Magic Dragon  lets see if everyone else is in then then I am in. I see now its not that far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Booked for ten so that we have seating outside secured.
Also posted in Vape Nation's FB page so let's see who pitches. 
Four so far.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

FOMO!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog

Nice road trip to really test the Touareg

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> Nice road trip to really test the Touareg



I must say I really want to do a Cape trip in the Touareg! But have stuff on and I want to spend a week or two when I next head to the Winelands!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I really want to do a Cape trip in the Touareg! But have stuff on and I want to spend a week or two when I next head to the Winelands!


Well we will be sure to hold a vape meet in those 2 weeks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darius1332

Sweet place @KZOR , thank you. Is this normal time around 1PM?


----------



## KZOR

Darius1332 said:


> Is this normal time around 1PM?


Anything from 12 onwards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Except for me, @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Raindance , @Bulldog & @MrGSmokeFree who else can we expect tomorrow? 
Got my ice cream range that needs to be tested and criticized.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Moerse Rooikat @Dietz @Darius1332 @Tashy @Derek Van Zyl@SarChasm @BioHAZarD @Tyron Frahm @Faiyaz Cheulkar @ShaneSawCT @hot.chillie35 @Jp1905 @Andre @Chris du Toit @Scyther @Vaporator00

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

KZOR said:


> Except for me, @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Raindance , @Bulldog & @MrGSmokeFree who else can we expect tomorrow?
> Got my ice cream range that needs to be tested and criticized.


Would love to come criticize some of @KZOR 's juice and pick up the money from the sale  but I unfortunately have kiddy parties tomorrow. I am sure you guys will have a great day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Except for me, @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Raindance , @Bulldog & @MrGSmokeFree who else can we expect tomorrow?
> Got my ice cream range that needs to be tested and criticized.


Had a preview! Unbelievable ! Stru! Real freaking ice cream like its never been done before!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Raindance said:


> Had a preview! Unbelievable ! Stru! Real freaking ice cream like its never been done before!
> 
> Regards


Will have to get in on this. Luckily @KZOR only lives 5 min from me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I must say I really want to do a Cape trip in the Touareg! But have stuff on and I want to spend a week or two when I next head to the Winelands!



@Rob Fisher You might be interested in doing this: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-interesting-articles.t49087/page-5#post-739746


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher You might be interested in doing this: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cape-town-interesting-articles.t49087/page-5#post-739746



I am interested @Hooked! Did it last time I was there and would do it again... I love that area!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i am out my car broke busy fixing it


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am out my car broke busy fixing it


Eisch! sorry to hear.

Regards


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I am interested @Hooked! Did it last time I was there and would do it again... I love that area!



@Rob Fisher Perhaps you might take a drive to the West Coast too. I'll treat you to lunch in Yzerfontein!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Perhaps you might take a drive to the West Coast too. I'll treat you to lunch in Yzerfontein!



Gotcha @Hooked! Would love to check out the West Coast as well!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am out my car broke busy fixing it


@Moerse Rooikat you need a lift?
@KZOR can we take our own refreshments and meat or must we buy there.


----------



## KZOR

Bulldog said:


> must we buy there.


You got to buy there m8. So you only pack yourself, some cash and da vape gear.
Maybe a few sticks and a ball if you wanna do the course. 
If someone needs a lift you welcome to drive with me. I will be leaving my house at 11:30 so send me a pm and i will give you my phone number.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 153343


@Bulldog, ja, ok. I want to comment but realy struggling to find something to say. Even the sheep seems dissapointed. Well at least we know your not Australian.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

And for @Silver

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Bulldog 
The chips look nice

Looks like a good place you guys went to
Hope you had a good time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> View attachment 153343


This was the real pic @Bulldog

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

Not sure what is funny @Raindance
Mary follows me everywhere, when she got her lamb I thought she would stop but apparently not.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog

And what have we here


----------



## Bulldog

What a great day once again and thank you @KZOR for organizing the venue once again, you are a star. So sorry your day ended on a low.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

R20 for a double Brandy and Coke, they even throw in ice.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@Bulldog 
A very hungry man after hours of playing with Marys lamb.
@Rob Fisher ... as you can see this man has more than enough gear so if the Iscariot enters one of your comps .... please delete his post.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A BIG Thank you @KZOR for organizing the venue once again yesterday. And then a Big thank you for the gang that was there yesterday and for all the  we shared. You are truly AWESOME.

And if you missed this vapemeet join the next one you will not regret it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Come out for a breath @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Bulldog I told you that the mini burger wouldn't be big enough.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A Big Shout Out to one of our Cape Town Vape Meet Family Members. Happy Birthday my friend! Keep on being the great funny , super fast talking nice guy that you are @Faiyaz Cheulkar and I hope you have a super lekker awesome day.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 155314
> 
> A Big Shout Out to one of our Cape Town Vape Meet Family Members. Happy Birthday my friend! Keep on being the great funny , super fast talking nice guy that you are @Faiyaz Cheulkar and I hope you have a super lekker awesome day.


Thanks you @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Happy birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Have a happy day, happy year, happy life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Faiyaz Cheulkar



May you have a super day and get the gifts that really mean something to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

What do you guys think of the 26th Jan for our next vape meet?
I could organise the Oakdale Club for us or Paarl de Ville if you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi there @Faiyaz Cheulkar . Have a fantastic Birthday. I fully endorse all the kind words in the posts so far. You are a great asset to the forum but an even greater member of our Cape Town Meets. I'm sure that all of us look forward to seeing you at the meets.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

KZOR said:


> What do you guys think of the 26th Jan for our next vape meet?
> I could organise the Oakdale Club for us or Paarl de Ville if you like.




Sounds good to me. 

I would prefer Oakdale as it is closer but am OK with Parrl de Ville (if I can find it again )

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vaporator00

@Faiyaz Cheulkar, Happy Birthday brother! ... What new gear is the wife getting you?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

KZOR said:


> What do you guys think of the 26th Jan for our next vape meet?
> I could organise the Oakdale Club for us or Paarl de Ville if you like.


Paarl de Ville!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Thanks you @MrGSmokeFree



happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Happy birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar , trust you are having a great day. Next vape meet we will give you time to show and tell all about the presents you got!

Cheers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

I missed the last vape meet but Paarl de Ville looked great!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar hope you had a great one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Thank you everyone for all the wishes and kind words

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

@Faiyaz Cheulkar I hope that you're going to be at the next vape meet. I've bought a Kylin Mini but the person who was going to show me how to use the notch coils on it isn't sure anymore. Hope you can help! Finally we just might get around to the notch coils lol. I'll bring my Picos with me as well. Oh and I bought a tool kit.

And if Faiyaz isn't there is there someone else who could pleeeeese help me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar I hope that you're going to be at the next vape meet. I've bought a Kylin Mini but the person who was going to show me how to use the notch coils on it isn't sure anymore. Hope you can help! Finally we just might get around to the notch coils lol. I'll bring my Picos with me as well. Oh and I bought a tool kit.
> 
> And if Faiyaz isn't there is there someone else who could pleeeeese help me?


I'm sure @KZOR or @Moerse Rooikat will help you out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332

26th sounds good, would prefer Oakdale but either is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Darius1332 said:


> 26th sounds good, would prefer Oakdale but either is good.


Welcome back @Darius1332 hope you had a lekker trip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darius1332

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome back @Darius1332 hope you had a lekker trip.



Thanks, it was awesome!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A special shout out to @Raindance .May you have a great Birthday today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Raindance Have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@Raindance Have a vaping good day!

View attachment 155998


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday, @Raindance . Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Happy B/day @Raindance ........ trust you will enjoy a special day. 
A nice cold beer on me at the next meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00

@Raindance, Happy Born day, here's to many more!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar I hope that you're going to be at the next vape meet. I've bought a Kylin Mini but the person who was going to show me how to use the notch coils on it isn't sure anymore. Hope you can help! Finally we just might get around to the notch coils lol. I'll bring my Picos with me as well. Oh and I bought a tool kit.
> 
> And if Faiyaz isn't there is there someone else who could pleeeeese help me?


I will be there and will help u, won't miss a vape meet

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Raindance have a great day !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Happy birthday, have a great day @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Hi everyone, apologies but I won't be able to be at the meet on Saturday. Hope to see you all next time! 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar


----------



## KZOR

Can I get an indication of who will be attending this Saturday. We will meet at Oakdale Club.
@Moerse Rooikat and myself will be there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00

@ShaneSawCT, @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Hi everyone, apologies but I won't be able to be at the meet on Saturday. Hope to see you all next time!
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar


sorry to know, was hoping to see u.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I will be there @KZOR

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Count me in as well.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> sorry to know, was hoping to see u.



Me too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A BIG SHOUT OUT to a a special person from the the Cape Town vape meet gang today.
Happy Birthday @KZOR may there be many more!Keep on being the awesome funny down to earth person that you are.

And thank you for all your awesome reviews that you do and for the awesome juice you make.Cheers my friend I hope you have LEKKER day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @KZOR . Since you are getting on in years I thought that I would offer some advice from someone older than you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

Learners are spoiling me rotten and the day has not even started. Thanks to everyone for the wishes.
Balloons, handmade knife, cake of the respiratory system and a lot of cheerful faces.



View attachment 156737

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @KZOR, have an awesome day !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

KZOR said:


> Learners are spoiling me rotten and the day has not even started. Thanks to everyone for the wishes.
> Balloons, handmade knife, cake of the respiratory system and a lot of cheerful faces.
> View attachment 156734
> View attachment 156735
> View attachment 156736
> View attachment 156737



That's awesome @KZOR !
Love the cake, that is classic!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ddk1979

KZOR said:


> Learners are spoiling me rotten and the day has not even started. Thanks to everyone for the wishes.
> Balloons, handmade knife, cake of the respiratory system and a lot of cheerful faces.
> View attachment 156734
> View attachment 156735
> View attachment 156736
> View attachment 156737




Wonderful gesture by your students @KZOR .

Looks as if you have less than 20 in that class so no problem teaching.

At one time I had 67 in a class - that's crowd control,, not teaching

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

ddk1979 said:


> Looks as if you have less than 20 in that class so no problem teaching


27 and it is my registration/tutor class .... wish it was one of my Biology classes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

A very big HAPPY BIRTHDAY @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi

KZOR said:


> Learners are spoiling me rotten and the day has not even started. Thanks to everyone for the wishes.
> Balloons, handmade knife, cake of the respiratory system and a lot of cheerful faces.
> View attachment 156734
> View attachment 156735
> View attachment 156736
> View attachment 156737



Happy Birthday oom!!

PS. I would keep an eye on that kid that gifted you a knife...

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Wow the kids obviously love you @KZOR!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Adephi said:


> Happy Birthday oom!!
> 
> PS. I would keep an eye on that kid that gifted you a knife...



@Adephi In China it's taboo to give someone a knife, pair of scissors or anything sharp / potentially dangerous as a gift. It means that you don't really like them!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

ddk1979 said:


> Wonderful gesture by your students @KZOR .
> 
> Looks as if you have less than 20 in that class so no problem teaching.
> 
> At one time I had 67 in a class - that's crowd control,, not teaching
> 
> .



That's ridiculous!!! Which subject were you teaching @ddk1979 ?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Are we going to braai?? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulldog

Morning All, unfortunately won't be able to make today. I am on the grotto bay fire fighting team and we are on standby for flare ups after the huge fire yesterday. There were 3 choppers and a plane, in the last pic you can see the plane dropping water.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979

Hooked said:


> That's ridiculous!!! Which subject were you teaching @ddk1979 ?




@Hooked , that specific class was gr. 9 Natural Science
All my other classes were gr.12 Life Sciences (Biology) and were in the the region of 45 students per class.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Bulldog said:


> Morning All, unfortunately won't be able to make today. I am on the grotto bay fire fighting team and we are on standby for flare ups after the huge fire yesterday. There were 3 choppers and a plane, in the last pic you can see the plane dropping water.
> View attachment 156855
> View attachment 156856
> View attachment 156858
> View attachment 156859


I hope everything is under control now, be safe @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I hope everything is under control now, be safe @Bulldog


All under control at the moment and concentrating on the hot spots. If the wind does not pick up again before all hot spots are cooled it should be fine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> All under control at the moment and concentrating on the hot spots. If the wind does not pick up again before all hot spots are cooled it should be fine.


C’mon @Bulldog! You know how to get rid of hot spots. Stroke them with your tweezers. 

Good luck!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

@RainstormZA , review comming...


Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Cape Town Vape meet : Not alot of members but we sure have alot of mods. Capesigssa officially launched.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA

@Raindance: the profile of that juice, it's my own made-up recipe as I was getting pretty sick and tired of a strawberry and cream only profile, it has RY4 Double and Jamaica Rum in it. 



> Pirate Queen of the Seven Seas - Dressed in French Vanilla and strawberry aromas, a dish of home-made decadent strawberries on sticks slathered in a bowl of sweetly whipped cream and a small glass of sweet Jamaican rum. Definitely an after-dinner reward!



Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints is an ADV for me, also my own recipe. Recipes are not available as I"m supporting a local business that mixes local juice recipes and when I leave SA, that business is going to continue making my juices in my absence. 



> Butterscotch mints infused with Jamaican rum. Revenge has never been so sweet!



PM me if you need more information.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome to see
Thanks for the pictures guys!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

RainstormZA said:


> @Raindance: the profile of that juice, it's my own made-up recipe as I was getting pretty sick and tired of a strawberry and cream only profile, it has RY4 Double and Jamaica Rum in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Charlotte's Butterscotch Mints is an ADV for me, also my own recipe. Recipes are not available as I"m supporting a local business that mixes local juice recipes and when I leave SA, that business is going to continue making my juices in my absence.
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you need more information.


One of the few strawberries I can actually taste so I am loving this a bit too much. Really great juice! 

Expect a PM shortly! Lol.

Thanks and Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Morning All, unfortunately won't be able to make today. I am on the grotto bay fire fighting team and we are on standby for flare ups after the huge fire yesterday. There were 3 choppers and a plane, in the last pic you can see the plane dropping water.
> View attachment 156855
> View attachment 156856
> View attachment 156858
> View attachment 156859



@Bulldog I was so relieved that you guys got it under control. With the windy conditions we've been having and all the fynbos around us, we could easily become another Betty's Bay. I even had an emergency backpack ready in case we had to evacuate. Backpack contained just the essentials:

For the dogs:
Leashes, food, water, blankies

For me: All my mods (fully charged), batteries, juice (a lot!)

The important things in life!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Bulldog your presence was missed by all of us yesterday at the vape meet.I hope you can join us next time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

Hooked said:


> @Bulldog I was so relieved that you guys got it under control. With the windy conditions we've been having and all the fynbos around us, we could easily become another Betty's Bay. I even had an emergency backpack ready in case we had to evacuate. Backpack contained just the essentials:
> 
> For the dogs:
> Leashes, food, water, blankies
> 
> For me: All my mods (fully charged), batteries, juice (a lot!)
> 
> The important things in life!


@Hooked when we were alerted to the fire at 11h52 it was burning on the sea side of the R27 at that picnic spot just after Gaanzekraal(Cape Town side). Within 10 minutes it had jumped the R27 and was spreading fast, the south wester wind is what saved us as it was causing the fire to go inland. At 12h58 choppers were requested and Groote Post were getting ready to evacuate.


When we arrived this is what the fire looked like.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 156922
> 
> @Bulldog your presence was missed by all of us yesterday at the vape meet.I hope you can join us next time.


And I missed being there Big Time. Due to the circumstances @KZOR i'm afraid this past meet can't be official as far as the T-Shirt goes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

Bulldog said:


> i'm afraid this past meet can't be official as far as the T-Shirt goes


Just because you stayed away for such a good cause we will show a blind eye to the absence.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> @Hooked when we were alerted to the fire at 11h52 it was burning on the sea side of the R27 at that picnic spot just after Gaanzekraal(Cape Town side). Within 10 minutes it had jumped the R27 and was spreading fast, the south wester wind is what saved us as it was causing the fire to go inland. At 12h58 choppers were requested and Groote Post were getting ready to evacuate.
> View attachment 156955
> 
> When we arrived this is what the fire looked like.




@Bulldog Whew! Thank goodness for the South Wester!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance

@KZOR , @Faiyaz Cheulkar , @MrGSmokeFree , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Moerse Rooikat , @Rambo , @Spiderman , @NormaJean , @JFK , @WickingCoilman and all the other members that attended, thanks for a great meet yesterday.

I tried some medically enhanced juices and am glad to report back that I had no ill side effects from them at all.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 156922
> 
> @Bulldog your presence was missed by all of us yesterday at the vape meet.I hope you can join us next time.


@Bulldog you need this shirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Great idea @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

We as the Cape Town Vape Meet gang should join this as a group.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

MrGSmokeFree said:


> We as the Cape Town Vape Meet gang should join this as a group.


I agree .... we can make it our next vape meet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Great Idea

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wiesbang

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 158360
> 
> We as the Cape Town Vape Meet gang should join this as a group.



I will definitely try to make it.

Hi all, its been a while since i have been on here i know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

wiesbang said:


> I will definitely try to make it.
> 
> Hi all, its been a while since i have been on here i know!


Welcome back, we missed you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

wiesbang said:


> I will definitely try to make it.
> 
> Hi all, its been a while since i have been on here i know!


Welcome back @wiesbang .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Welcome back @wiesbang . I was wondering where you had got to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang

Andre said:


> Welcome back, we missed you!





MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome back @wiesbang .









Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Welcome back @wiesbang . I was wondering where you had got to.
> 
> View attachment 159948





Aaah thank you guys, glad people remember me atleast lol.
Unfortunately had some medical issues like brain surgery for one to go through. But I am trying to keep the spirits strong as best I can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

wiesbang said:


> Aaah thank you guys, glad people remember me atleast lol.
> Unfortunately had some medical issues like brain surgery for one to go through. But I am trying to keep the spirits strong as best I can.





Remember @wiesbang your vape family on this forum is pretty BIG and we all walk a path side by side.Keep that spirit STRONG.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Next planned meet will take place on 30th March at Paarl de Ville.
Let's try and fill this one up.
@Puff the Magic Dragon & me are in ...... who else?

Map : https://www.google.com/maps/place/P...af13d987465ed3!8m2!3d-33.7667252!4d18.7886221

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KZOR said:


> Next planned meet will take place on 30th March at Paarl de Ville.
> Let's try and fill this one up.
> @Puff the Magic Dragon & me are in ...... who else?
> 
> Map : https://www.google.com/maps/place/Paarl+De+Ville+Function+Centre+&+Golf+Course/@-33.8251533,18.6429326,12z/data=!4m12!1m6!3m5!1s0x1dcc5716abc458f3:0x58af13d987465ed3!2sPaarl+De+Ville+Function+Centre+&+Golf+Course!8m2!3d-33.7667252!4d18.7886221!3m4!1s0x1dcc5716abc458f3:0x58af13d987465ed3!8m2!3d-33.7667252!4d18.7886221


Ummm, me, me, me also in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Sounds like a plan. If its a good day I will be there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Count me in (unless the unexpected occurs). I might bring a new vaper with me.

@Faiyaz Cheulkar Maybe you could help me with the notch coils?

EDIT: @mgvapereviews The Cape Town Vape Meets are held once a month - very kindly organised by @KZOR. It's a great opportunity for you to meet some people from the forum. It's very casual - just a time and place to hang out with fellow vapers. There's usually about 10 people there.

You'll need cash for the bar / order hamburger or whatever...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro

Hooked said:


> Count me in (unless the unexpected occurs). I might bring a new vaper with me.
> 
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar Maybe you could help me with the notch coils?
> 
> EDIT: @mgvapereviews The Cape Town Vape Meets are held once a month - very kindly organised by @KZOR. It's a great opportunity for you to meet some people from the forum. It's very casual - just a time and place to hang out with fellow vapers. There's usually about 10 people there.
> 
> You'll need cash for the bar / order hamburger or whatever...



Goodness gracious @Hooked. I'm pretty sure this whole meet was started with the intent that you'd learn how to do those notch coils! Mister Faiyaz what's going on here...?!? 

I'm in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Spyro said:


> Goodness gracious @Hooked. I'm pretty sure this whole meet was started with the intent that you'd learn how to do those notch coils! Mister Faiyaz what's going on here...?!?
> 
> I'm in



Lol , something or the other happened and we were not able to finish it.
this time we will definitely finish that training, right @Hooked ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Lol , something or the other happened and we were not able to finish it.
> this time we will definitely finish that training, right @Hooked ?



Finish it? We haven't even started yet!

@Spyro It's been my fault entirely - I think I've been able to attend only one or two vape meets

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Spyro said:


> Goodness gracious @Hooked. I'm pretty sure this whole meet was started with the intent that you'd learn how to do those notch coils! Mister Faiyaz what's going on here...?!?
> 
> I'm in



It will be great to see you again @Spyro - I haven't seen you since the very first vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Finish it? We haven't even started yet!
> 
> @Spyro It's been my fault entirely - I think I've been able to attend only one or two vape meets


edit :- we will start and finish the training

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Hooked I hope you have a great day and may you get lots of presents and COFFEE.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU - Hope you have a awesome day and year ahead @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Have a great Birthday @Hooked . Many thanks for the opening of your coffee academy. Where do we sign up ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Have a super day @Hooked . Hope you get gifted with a coffee vape that will curl your toes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Happy birthday @Hooked
> 
> View attachment 160785



Ahhhh too sweeeet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree Bulldog Puff the Magic Dragon Faiyaz Cheulkar KZOR

Thanks a million for the birthday wishes, guys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Happy birthday @Hooked.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Happy birthday @Hooked.



Thnx @Andre!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

KZOR said:


> Next planned meet will take place on 30th March at Paarl de Ville.
> Let's try and fill this one up.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi guys my wife just mentioned we are attending a wedding on Saturday @13h00 so I am going to miss the vape meet.

You guys must enjoy it! And to any new members that will be there for the first time that I have not personally met enjoy it I will see you at the next one.

Believe me if you attend one Cape Town vape meet you will never miss one again.

And to the old gang that is always there post lots of pics and remember once you are done PLEASE remember to put @Bulldog back in his cage.

Have a lekker week everyone.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

Not sure the meet will become a reality since i think we only have four confirmed attendees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

If going ahead make that 5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Bulldog said:


> If going ahead make that 5


ja eks in. anders 5 we do it at same ones hous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ja eks in. anders 5 we do it at same ones hous


If everyone wants to take a trip to Grotto Bay more than welcome at my house

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> Not sure the meet will become a reality since i think we only have four confirmed attendees.



I'll definitely be there!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

First time a vape meet will be just around the corner for you @Hooked . 

I will be there if I can get my visa for Grotto Bay approved in time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> First time a vape meet will be just around the corner for you @Hooked .
> 
> I will be there if I can get my visa for Grotto Bay approved in time.


I hope you have updated your gps maps by now so you don't drive past Grotto Bay


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrGSmokeFree said:


> I hope you have updated your gps maps by now so you don't drive past Grotto Bay



If I do @Hooked can stop me.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> First time a vape meet will be just around the corner for you @Hooked .
> 
> Around the corner? Don't know about that as I've never been there, but Google Maps shows it as an hour's drive, which is OK! Definitely closer than Oakdale!


----------



## Raindance

So where are we meeting Saturday? Will I need to get shots against tropical diseases before going there? Ok, a Rabies shot is mandatory seeing @Bulldog will be there but anything else?

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

One good thing about the area having been burned.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 161594
> 
> Hi guys my wife just mentioned we are attending a wedding on Saturday @13h00 so I am going to miss the vape meet.
> 
> You guys must enjoy it! And to any new members that will be there for the first time that I have not personally met enjoy it I will see you at the next one.
> 
> Believe me if you attend one Cape Town vape meet you will never miss one again.
> 
> And to the old gang that is always there post lots of pics and remember once you are done PLEASE remember to put @Bulldog back in his cage.
> 
> Have a lekker week everyone.
> 
> Cheers


we will definitely miss you, but we do hope to see you at the cape town vape fest

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I think that this explains why @MrGSmokeFree is not coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## KZOR

We need to finalize our plans guys.
We have two options on the table :

1) Paarl de Ville
- we buy our drinks and order from menu
- can accommodate quite a number
- could see someone with another weird pet
- no cleaning up afterwards

2) Grotto Bay
- bring and braai (food & beverage) ..... i assume this is the modus operandi
- can meet the Roy-clan in their natural habitat
- enjoy a vape with a seaview .... hopefully 

What is it gonna be? Vote away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

My vote would be for Paarl de Ville but I don't really mind either way. Both are over an hour's drive.


----------



## Bulldog

Glenda says all are welcome at GB with a bring and Braai and sea view but I am really easy either way, really enjoyed Paarl de Ville last time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My vote would be for Paarl de Ville but I don't really mind either way. Both are over an hour's drive.


same here. paarl seems nice might meet my new partner there you never know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

I will be honest here ...... i wanted Paarl de Ville for the brandy special and the garlic mozzarella pitta. Miss those. 
So we settling on De Ville? I need to know in order to reserve us a table.
Coming Saturday from 12 onwards?
Other alternative in Melkbos Country Club ........ @Moerse Rooikat will defo second that it is a nice place. One just needs to purchase a bag of wood for R60 and bring your own food to braai.
They can accommodate us as well Saturday from 12 till l8.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

My vote would obviously be for Grotto, since it's only about 15 mins. (if that) from where I live. 

And another important reason which surfaced yesterday. I don't want to spend money on petrol. A fraudulent transaction was put through on my credit card (fortunately only R844) but I've had to cancel the card. At the same time, I forgot to renew my debit card which expires end March. 

Bottom line is that I can't fill up with petrol without a card - and neither can I draw cash without a card! It's actually dreadful that one needs cards in order to get cash! Strange world that we live in! I've drawn cash to get me through until I receive them, but I'm just worried that it will take longer than expected.

Anyway, I'll go where you go  and hope that everything will work out!


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> I will be honest here ...... i wanted Paarl de Ville for the brandy special and the garlic mozzarella pitta. Miss those.
> So we settling on De Ville? I need to know in order to reserve us a table.
> Coming Saturday from 12 onwards?
> Other alternative in Melkbos Country Club ........ @Moerse Rooikat will defo second that it is a nice place. One just needs to purchase a bag of wood for R60 and bring your own food to braai.
> They can accommodate us as well Saturday from 12 till l8.


yes plz lest do melkbos country club. dam i love that place. need to go there again.


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> es plz lest do melkbos country club. dam i love that place. need to go there again.


Then Melkbos Country Club it is.


----------



## Raindance

Cool


KZOR said:


> Then Melkbos Country Club it is.


directions?

Regards


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Cool
> 
> directions?
> 
> Regards








https://goo.gl/maps/r1ghW2w9tbu

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Happy with Melkbos as well. @Hooked would you like me to give you a lift.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Happy with Melkbos as well. @Hooked would you like me to give you a lift.



Thank you for the offer @Bulldog and actually I was thinking of asking you, but now I've now been confined to bed-rest until Monday due to high blood pressure and glucose. It never rains but it pours.

@Faiyaz Cheulkar And again our lesson is postponed


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/r1ghW2w9tbu



Pass Go. Do not collect R200

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/r1ghW2w9tbu


Oooh GOLF! Shal bring my clubs in case i want to play with my little white balls when i get there!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> Thank you for the offer @Bulldog and actually I was thinking of asking you, but now I've now been confined to bed-rest until Monday due to high blood pressure and glucose. It never rains but it pours.
> 
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar And again our lesson is postponed


There is always a next time. 
Take care and get well soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

If anyone going to the meeting needs stuff from BLCK Flavour I am going past the shop on my way to the meet. Just PM me and I will pick it up.


----------



## Raindance

First just showing up at work was not good enough anymore, you had to be there at a certain time...
This was followed by only being allowed to leave at a certain time...
Then, that was also not good enough anymore, you had to do $#!t while there...
Now they have me working weekends... What is this world coming to!

Sorry guy's, will probably not make it.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> First just showing up at work was not good enough anymore, you had to be there at a certain time...
> This was followed by only being allowed to leave at a certain time...
> Then, that was also not good enough anymore, you had to do $#!t while there...
> Now they have me working weekends... What is this world coming to!
> 
> Sorry guy's, will probably not make it.
> 
> Regards


so watter tyd gaan oom deur kom


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> so watter tyd gaan oom deur kom


Geen idee. Dinge lyk donker.

Groete


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Ummm what is @Bulldog doing at the wedding. Guys post some pics. Enjoy!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Great day once again thank you @KZOR, Melkbos Country Club is another great venue.
Did not get many pics, in fact only 2. When having a good time you forget the pics. We did fill the venue and had to order in extra tables and chairs they brought from the Milnerton Country Club to accomodate the crowd.
Good fun was had by all -


But at least vapour's behave themselves -

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Nice leg tattoo @Moerse Rooikat !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morix

Spyro said:


> Would any Cape Town guys 'n girls like to set up a few weekend meetups?
> 
> Places to chat, chill, cloud, learn, build, trick and practise - RE DIY and building. A mini expo if you will.
> 
> On the last Saturday of every second month - we can have a pre booked area to do our thing. Mingle chat and just have some fun.
> New location for each meet to keep it fair.
> 
> Nothing huge or expensive. Try have no entry fee. Potential braai's or anything you'd like to bring up? Perhaps at local braai spots in selected Forrest's. Or at restaurants like beer house, who happily allow Vapers to puff away.
> 
> Vendors who want to join could be welcome too. Just a thought. Why wait all year for the cticc to let you have one there? Let's have our own vape meets!
> Small community gettogethers.
> 
> Thoughts? Please post below.


Sounds bleri kwai man... Im definitely game! A nice little place that has some comfort for the butt and a sweating pale ale in the hand and a tube in the other along with fellow brothers.

Jis nous ek dors ou pel.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

I know what I did last weekend ... spent the weekend in bed. First high BP and glucose, then to crown it all, Vertigo! If anyone has suffered from vertigo they'll know how awful it is. I was like a drunk person - I couldn't even walk down the passage in my house in a straight line. Only today am I feeling better. Imagine if I'd been like that at a vape meet? I can just see the next day's headlines on News24:

VAPING MAKES YOU DRUNK

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Hooked said:


> If anyone has suffered from vertigo


I think @Faiyaz Cheulkar had that for the first hour of the meet.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> I think @Faiyaz Cheulkar had that for the first hour of the meet.



@Faiyaz Cheulkar What have you been vaping?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Pleased to hear that you are feeling better @Hooked . 



Hope to see you at the next vape meet.


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Pleased to hear that you are feeling better @Hooked .
> 
> View attachment 162534
> 
> Hope to see you at the next vape meet.



@Puff the Magic Dragon I *was* feeling better - until I saw the above pic!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Just checking is there going to be a vape meet at the end of this month?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

It has been a while since we got together and about time we do so again. Anybody interested in meeting up on say Saturday the 1st of June in the year of our lord 2019? Paarl de Ville possibly?

A show of interest please!

@Jp1905 @Hooked @blujeenz @Spyro @MrGSmokeFree @RenaldoRheeder @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Andre @Bulldog @Dietz @Tashy (pull him by the ear!, he needs some fresh air now and then.) @Puff the Magic Dragon @Oupa @Moerse Rooikat .... everyone welcome so tell a friend! (Know I left out manny, sorry, memory like a goldfish...)

Maybe bring along a smoker and we see if we can convert them!? Also, who knows Mary and her little lamb may make a guest appearance and we can have a rare opportunity to see @Bulldog wag his tail again!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

@Raindance Definitely interested! Haven't been to a vape meet for quite a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I'm in.



Raindance said:


> (Know I left out *manny*, sorry,



Don't worry, I'll let Manny know about the meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

I'm there tail and all.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

Placed a thread on facebook as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Its Ramzan month so I will have to miss this one unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

@Raindance - Port Elizabeth is a bit far from there



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Raindance - Port Elizabeth is a bit far from there
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just thought you might be visiting down here by the odd chance 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Sunday bump.

@Morix see your name in the thread.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Monday bump
I am in.


Will you guys and girls be joining us? 
@lesvaches 
@Dubz 
@Saintjie 
@hot.chillie35 ( You still have to show us your medal )
@Resistance 
@ddk1979 
@Spyro 
@ShaneSawCT 
@Vaporator00 
@henypretvaper 
@Morix 
@Darius1332 
@Braki 
@Mike byleveldt 
@Gelie 
@CTRiaan 
@clydern 
@SarChasm 
@hprovape 
@Jp1905 ( You and Derek Van Zyl can pop in for a "5 min" drink )
@Derek Van Zyl 

Please feel free to tag other Cape Town members.

Cheers have a lekker day.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

I will be bringing another vaper along as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Saintjie

@MrGSmokeFree thanks for the invite but its still during the month of Ramadan, would've love to join you guys but il definitely join in on the next one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Saintjie said:


> @MrGSmokeFree thanks for the invite but its still during the month of Ramadan, would've love to join you guys but il definitely join in on the next one


Cool till the next one then @Saintjie .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332

I'm in, my half converted GF may join too.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Monday bump
> I am in.
> View attachment 166361
> 
> Will you guys and girls be joining us?
> @lesvaches
> @Dubz
> @Saintjie
> @hot.chillie35 ( You still have to show us your medal )
> @Resistance
> @ddk1979
> @Spyro
> @ShaneSawCT
> @Vaporator00
> @henypretvaper
> @Morix
> @Darius1332
> @Braki
> @Mike byleveldt
> @Gelie
> @CTRiaan
> @clydern
> @SarChasm
> @hprovape
> @Jp1905 ( You and Derek Van Zyl can pop in for a "5 min" drink )
> @Derek Van Zyl
> 
> Please feel free to tag other Cape Town members.
> 
> Cheers have a lekker day.


Working, can't make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Darius1332 said:


> I'm in, my half converted GF may join too.


Converted to....? Lol.

Great news, will be great to meet you in person.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

lesvaches said:


> Working, can't make it.


Next time hopefully!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darius1332

Raindance said:


> Converted to....? Lol.
> 
> Great news, will be great to meet you in person.
> 
> Regards



Converted to Vaping, she still smokes a few stinkies.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Darius1332 said:


> Converted to Vaping, she still smokes a few stinkies.



She can try out all of the gear at the meet and hopefully find something that will fully convert her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

@Darius1332 was at the last Paarl de Ville vape meet. His GF still voted my Intake as the clear flavour winner over @Raindance 's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Over @Raindance 's Intake ? 

I have never even seen Raindance's intake. I have however seen the exhaust on his Jimny.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Over @Raindance 's Intake ?
> 
> I have never even seen Raindance's intake. I have however seen the exhaust on his Jimny.


Yeah, I had to explain to @Bulldog that its an exhaust and not a driptip. I was wondering why i found him sucking on it.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## KZOR

I will be giving away a brand new iJoy Mercury kit and a 60ml bottle of goodness at the upcoming meet of 01/06/2019 at Paarl de Ville.
Make sure you bring your lucky setup along.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

Ok, time for a show of hands! @Darius1332 , @Hooked , @Bulldog @MrGSmokeFree , @KZOR , @Raindance @Moerse Rooikat .... Mary and her now not so little ram.... who else?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

I'll be there with my better half. Been too long since I attended and now that I'm no longer busy on Saturdays, I don't have much of an excuse... Other than the distance ofc. 

See you all there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> I will be giving away a brand new iJoy Mercury kit and a 60ml bottle of goodness at the upcoming meet of 01/06/2019 at Paarl de Ville.
> Make sure you bring your lucky setup along.
> 
> View attachment 166715



@KZOR Is that Fruit Tea? Can't read it clearly, but love your new labels! I'll PM you to discuss what I'd like you to bring for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Hooked said:


> Is that Fruit Tea?


FruiTea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> FruiTea



I've PMd you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

*Cape Town Vape Meet Reminder


*

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I hope you will join us at the next Vape meet @Chris du Toit .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## hot.chillie35

MrGSmokeFree said:


> *Cape Town Vape Meet Reminder
> View attachment 166785
> View attachment 166786
> *



If i come am i allowed to vape and SMOKE... Not fully converted as yet... Still love a good cigarette..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

hot.chillie35 said:


> If i come am i allowed to vape and SMOKE... Not fully converted as yet... Still love a good cigarette..


You are allowed to smoke , vape and just be yourself and maybe even dance on the tables like @Bulldog does after he is done with @Raindance Jimny. Really hope to see you and @Resistance there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

hot.chillie35 said:


> am i allowed to vape and SMOKE



@hot.chillie35 . Just to add to what @MrGSmokeFree said about your question.

These vape meets are very informal. Noone is judgemental. Nobody will care if you vape on a pod or a high-end device. It's all about getting together and talking about vaping or just general chat. If you want to eat or drink it's up to you. You can arrive late or leave early. You can bring non-vapers/smokers and sheep with you. There is no committee or agenda. There are in fact no formalities whatsoever. There is a mixture of English and Afrikaans speakers. You can gooi any language you like. No one is picked on for using clones or high-end devices. No one gets pissed (maybe happy). I have never seen a heated argument. Having a sense of humour seems to be a bonus but its probably not a requirement. 

The best thing is that everyone is willing to help one another with vape related questions ( Coils, juice DIY, hardware etc). I would encourage new vapers to come along. You can try mods, attys, juice etc. You will also get unbiased and honest advice. 

If you need a lift to the venue just ask on this thread. I'm sure most of us will be willing to pick you up if you live on or near the route they follow to the venue.

My "review" of the vape meets is my personal opinion and I have not been paid to do the review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @hot.chillie35 . Just to add to what @MrGSmokeFree said about your question.
> 
> These vape meets are very informal. Noone is judgemental. Nobody will care if you vape on a pod or a high-end device. It's all about getting together and talking about vaping or just general chat. If you want to eat or drink it's up to you. You can arrive late or leave early. You can bring non-vapers/smokers and sheep with you. There is no committee or agenda. There are in fact no formalities whatsoever. There is a mixture of English and Afrikaans speakers. You can gooi any language you like. No one is picked on for using clones or high-end devices. No one gets pissed (maybe happy). I have never seen a heated argument. Having a sense of humour seems to be a bonus but its probably not a requirement.
> 
> The best thing is that everyone is willing to help one another with vape related questions ( Coils, juice DIY, hardware etc). I would encourage new vapers to come along. You can try mods, attys, juice etc. You will also get unbiased and honest advice.
> 
> If you need a lift to the venue just ask on this thread. I'm sure most of us will be willing to pick you up if you live on or near the route they follow to the venue.
> 
> My "review" of the vape meets is my personal opinion and I have not been paid to do the review.



no need to bring juice there are lots of samples to try. dam now i have to mix same samples 
need coils lets us know we can bring along or make there fore you. all you have to do is ask. or a rewig 
and yes i will be there time to get out

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35

Thank you. How can i say no to that. It would be awesome to meet you all. Now i just need to go back in the thread and see where in Paarl we meet up and what time... Hopefully @Resistance is not working that day. What time does it start and end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Anyone realise that these meets have now been going on for an entire year? Oh how time flies...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

We hope we will see you again at the next vape meet. May you have a lekker day @Jp1905 .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @Jp1905 . I hope that you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

@Jp1905 , happy birthday neighbour! Hope to see some interesting vapemail birthday prezies!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Oh gosh the day is almost over, but a very happy birthday to you @Jp1905!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Looking forward to meeting you @hot.chillie35 and @Resistance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

I've got a few unopened bottles of juice at home which I'll bring along to PIF if anyone's interested.

@Moerse Rooikat I'm eager to try one of your home-brews too. I don't think I ever have. KZOR's I know about and he's bringing some juice for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

*MONDAY REMINDER


*
@KZOR and @Hooked will be giving away free stuff  
So here is another giveaway.


I think this giveaway ( Challenge) will be between the new members that join us that are normally not at the Vape Meets. 

Should there not be alot of new members then the prize is up for grabs for the "judges" as well ,excluding myself ( Because it will be stupid if I won my own prize)

The "judges" must still figure out what the challenge will be to win this baby. ( They don't know they are "judges" yet)

The "judges" will be @KZOR , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Raindance @Moerse Rooikat , @Bulldog and myself.

*WILL YOU BE THERE?*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

MrGSmokeFree said:


> "judges" must still figure out what the challenge will be t



There is a putting green. I will bring a putter and balls along and closest to the hole wins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Guess the number of drip tips @Rob Fisher owns, to the nearest hundred.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Room Fogger

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Guess the number of drip tips @Rob Fisher owns, to the nearest hundred.


Remember he is in Cape Town, @Rob Fisher may just pop in to win as he knows the exact number

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Six sleeps left to V day! Anyone else as exited as I?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> Anyone else as exited as I?


Yip .... booked seating for 16 yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Six sleeps left to V day! Anyone else as exited as I?



I might be. Just how excited are you ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneSawCT

Sadly I will not be attending, again. Car is still out of order.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

ShaneSawCT said:


> Sadly I will not be attending, again. Car is still out of order.




Where do you live? Maybe one of us can give you a lift.


----------



## Spyro

ShaneSawCT said:


> Sadly I will not be attending, again. Car is still out of order.


Want a lift?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

what time we start and who needs what. lift, coils.juice
i need green drip tips
o and a date

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Puff the Magic Dragon please remember to bring your Delta Squonk with tomorrow. I missed out the last time to try it out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

I'll be there! What time - about 1-ish?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneSawCT

Spyro said:


> Want a lift?



Thanks for the offers but it's ok, you guys have a good day tomorrow and I will be at the next one.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

As promised, I'm bringing some goodies with me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

It’s today, it’s today, it’s today! Yipeee!

@Humbolt come along and we get that Zues sorted for you.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

What time @KZOR

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KZOR

Bulldog said:


> What time @KZOR



I will there around 13:00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Great, aiming for 12:30 - 13:00 myself.
I will be at the modders gallery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Humbolt

Raindance said:


> It’s today, it’s today, it’s today! Yipeee!
> 
> @Humbolt come along and we get that Zues sorted for you.
> 
> Regards


wish I could, eid shopping with the family today. I have coiled and wicked it this morning so we'll see tonight how it goes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Think i am going to get ready and leave within the hour. Want to see what their 9 holes are all about. Got some balls to loose so why not?

Regards

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Got some balls to loose so why not?



I've only got two but my wife took them away many years ago.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A big thank for a great time once again guys I did alot of  this today. You are truly awesome. And then thank you for the cap @KZOR and @Moerse Rooikat for his super lekker Lemon berry sample juice I got.

And a SPECIAL THANK YOU @Hooked for all the tobacco juice ( My luck nobody else liked tobacco juice at the Vape Meet today)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Pictures or it never happened 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Well there was a lot of kissing, some destruction of property and everyone got to play with KZOR's ball. Due to the SNV content of the event we can and may not post any pictures.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

And guys I had a taste of @KZOR new juice ( Pic was taken on a dead zebra in the bar) Frui Tea is  Kzor job well done my friend. This juice is awesome! A new DL ADV for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 167976
> 
> And guys I had a taste of @KZOR new juice ( Pic was taken on a dead zebra in the bar) Frui Tea is  Kzor job well done my friend. This juice is awesome! A new DL ADV for me.



I second that! @KZOR hats off to you - this juice is a WINNER! I've been vaping it - and wishing I could drink it! - since I got home!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

*Month end meet 1 June 2019 at Paarl de Ville*

Sorry about the delay in posting pics, but I've had some Internet problems this evening. 

It was great seeing all you guys again! Great people, great juice, great food - what more could one ask for?



Some of @KZOR's juice. Pity I didn't get FruiTea in the pic.



And @Moerse Rooikat's (left) juice. I loved Hawaiin Pog and next time I'll get a bottle from you!

Sorry but I don't remember the name of the guy on the right of Moerse Rooikat. He's not a member of the forum yet but we're looking forward to welcoming him soon! So glad that you came to the vape meet Mr. I-don't-remember-your-name!


The food at Paarl de Ville is divine! Start drooling ...




@Puff the Magic Dragon - if you had a burger like that in front of you, you'd also have a smile on your face!




@Raindance - ready to go!!



@KZOR (left) ordered a Pita with garlic and mozarella




And so did I - WOW! Such a simple dish but sooooo yummy!

And then ... the fun begain ... a golf competition to win 2 mods and a pod, donated by @KZOR.



Left to right:
@Bulldog @KZOR Mr ? @MrGSmokeFree @Moerse Rooikat 



Before I post anymore pics, take note - what happens at vape meets stays at vape meets.



@Bulldog can't keep his hands off @KZOR




THE KISS. @KZOR (left) @Bulldog (right)




Oh my! We're in which century? @Puff the Magic Dragon (left) and @MrGSmokeFree (right)



@Moerse Rooikat (right) behaving with modesty

A great time was had by all. Thank you very much @KZOR for organising it and I'm looking forward to the next one!

P.S. We missed you @Faiyaz Cheulkar!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog

And who remembers Mary with her lamb at the previous Paarl De Ville meet, A Reminder



Well she was there again..................

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## KZOR

Bulldog said:


> And who remembers Mary with her lamb at the previous Paarl De Ville meet, A Reminde



Omg ..... both me and my wife are crying as we laughing. Bloody fantastic Roy ..... now you have truly deserved the prize. 
From now on she will just be referred to as "Mary".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Don't ask....




Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> And who remembers Mary with her lamb at the previous Paarl De Ville meet, A Reminder
> View attachment 167987
> 
> 
> Well she was there again..................
> View attachment 167991


Free-range! Always best.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## KZOR

Can anyone guess who's hand is it?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

Wow, great photos
Thanks for the lovely post with all the captions @Hooked !!!
Super to see

It looked like you guys had a lot of fun. Quality time and good chatting and.... hugging.... etc. Lol

Great

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

KZOR said:


> Can anyone guess who's hand is it?
> 
> View attachment 167995

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Bulldog said:


> And who remembers Mary with her lamb at the previous Paarl De Ville meet, A Reminder
> View attachment 167987
> 
> 
> Well she was there again..................
> View attachment 167991

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Pictures or it never happened
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



@Faiyaz Cheulkar You missed out on the tobaccos, but never fear - I'll bring you some next time!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## henypretvaper

Saw this a bit late, sorry guys! Definitely next time!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

henypretvaper said:


> Saw this a bit late, sorry guys! Definitely next time!!!



We look forward to having you there @henypretvaper ! Just follow this thread and you'll see where and when is the next vape meet.


----------



## Bulldog

Thank You @KZOR

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru

I have to plan my next holiday trip to CT in such a way that it coincides with one of your meets! It’s a pity we don’t have such gatherings in Bloem

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Vaporator00

Grand Guru said:


> I have to plan my next holiday trip to CT in such a way that it coincides with one of your meets! It’s a pity we don’t have such gatherings in Bloem



Make it so, we normally have one at month end

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> I have to plan my next holiday trip to CT in such a way that it coincides with one of your meets! It’s a pity we don’t have such gatherings in Bloem



@Grand Guru If Vikings has opened a second shop there, then there must be quite a number of vapers in Bloem. Why don't you start a monthly vape meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Hooked said:


> @Grand Guru If Vikings has opened a second shop there, then there must be quite a number of vapers in Bloem. Why don't you start a monthly vape meet?


I’m there are quite a few Vapers around but I seem to be the only one active on this forum so unless I post an Ad on the Volksblad I don’t think anyone would hear about it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Grand Guru said:


> I’m there are quite a few Vapers around but I seem to be the only one active on this forum so unless I post an Ad on the Volksblad I don’t think anyone would hear about it



Perhaps the vape shops would allow you to put an ad up in their shops. 

I lived in Bloem for a while, on a plot in Bain's Vlei. Pity I'm not there any more - it would be an ideal place for a vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Hey guys, look at THIS!!

Looks like CT is catching up to Jhb, what with Blck Vapour, Vape King and soon Vaperite. And in Bloubergstrand too which is great for @Bulldog and me. Does anyone else live on this side of town?

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> Hey guys, look at THIS!!
> 
> Looks like CT is catching up to Jhb, what with Blck Vapour, Vape King and soon Vaperite. And in Bloubergstrand too which is great for @Bulldog and me. Does anyone else live on this side of town?


yes me

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Very special Cape town birthday wishes to @MrGSmokeFree. Have a great day

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

@MrGSmokeFree hope you have a vaping good day!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree have a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00

@MrGSmokeFree, happy birthday dude! Have an awesome one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

happy bithday @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Very special Cape town birthday wishes to @MrGSmokeFree. Have a great day


Thank you my friend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree have a wonderful day


Thank you @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> happy bithday @MrGSmokeFree


Thank @Faiyaz Cheulkar we really missed you at the last vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Vaporator00 said:


> @MrGSmokeFree, happy birthday dude! Have an awesome one.


Thank you @Vaporator00 some 18 mg tobacco juice for you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> @MrGSmokeFree hope you have a vaping good day!!
> 
> View attachment 168745


Thank you @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree , hope you had a wonderful day and managed to get those candles blown out.

Best Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree , hope you had a wonderful day and managed to get those candles blown out.
> 
> Best Regards


Still busy Thank you for the Birthday wish @Raindance now I just need some of your "special" that "lemon and lime" juice to end the day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

We are giving the mother city a bad name here, what's up guys? Anyone ready for another session of vaping mayhem?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> We are giving the mother city a bad name here, what's up guys? Anyone ready for another session of vaping mayhem?
> 
> Regards



@Raindance @KZOR I was also wondering what's happened - or rather, didn't happen, but I assumed it might be to do with the weather. That's certainly been happening!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

It's raining, it's beautiful. I am loving it. 


Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> We are giving the mother city a bad name here, what's up guys? Anyone ready for another session of vaping mayhem?
> 
> Regards


how about this saturday or the next one ? @KZOR @Bulldog @MrGSmokeFree @Puff the Magic Dragon @Moerse Rooikat @Vaporator00 @Dietz


----------



## Bulldog

I am busy this Saturday (wife’s birthday) and next Saturday a 50th starting at 4 so would just get there and have to leave. After that I am free for a while again.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> how about this saturday or the next one ? @KZOR @Bulldog @MrGSmokeFree @Puff the Magic Dragon @Moerse Rooikat @Vaporator00 @Dietz


Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar me and the wife are doing the "Dog Box Project "this Saturday maybe next Saturday? Let's see what the others guys and girls say.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar . The wife and I are also doing the Dog Box thing again. I sleep there most of the time and have made it quite comfortable. 

My wife likes to get rid of me as often as possible so I will do my best to fit in with whatever date you choose.

Are Sunday meets possible ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Vaporator00

Sadly, this month is booked full for me. Only free time I'll be seeing is in August

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Vaporator00 said:


> Sadly, this month is booked full for me. Only free time I'll be seeing is in August



Yep me too - probably won't be able to make it until end of July @Faiyaz Cheulkar


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar . The wife and I are also doing the Dog Box thing again. I sleep there most of the time and have made it quite comfortable.
> 
> My wife likes to get rid of me as often as possible so I will do my best to fit in with whatever date you choose.
> 
> Are Sunday meets possible ?



Theoretically fine with me @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar . The wife and I are also doing the Dog Box thing again. I sleep there most of the time and have made it quite comfortable.
> 
> My wife likes to get rid of me as often as possible so I will do my best to fit in with whatever date you choose.
> 
> Are Sunday meets possible ?


as long as its on a weekend I am ok with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 173064


I will be there. Can we make it 3rd August? 
We will have the vik cotton by that time and we can all try it together. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 173064



You create the most stunning pics @MrGSmokeFree!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> You create the most stunning pics @MrGSmokeFree!


Thank you @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Lets set a date. 

4 August is a good one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Lets set a date.
> 
> 4 August is a good one.



I'm pretty busy in August but if I can I'll be there. Paarl de Ville again?

Is @KZOR ok? Just wondering as he's usually the one who organises everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

FYI @XtaCy VapeZ


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 173191



@MrGSmokeFree Whew! This ad is so cool!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ

Eish Im going to try my best to be there  

I cant seem to find the details as to where etc, someone please enlighten me 

@Hooked if you dont mind steering me in the right direction?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Eish Im going to try my best to be there
> 
> I cant seem to find the details as to where etc, someone please enlighten me
> 
> @Hooked if you dont mind steering me in the right direction?



here you go https://goo.gl/maps/wHnm4Kwg3jRyf4Pa6


----------



## Hooked

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Eish Im going to try my best to be there
> 
> I cant seem to find the details as to where etc, someone please enlighten me
> 
> @Hooked if you dont mind steering me in the right direction?[/QUOTE
> 
> @XtaCy VapeZ Just ask Google Maps to take you to Paarl de Ville, if you're not sure where it is. BUT when I did that, it took me halfway across the continet, whereas when I got near Paarl de Ville I realised that it's not far from Malmesbury! So I'd suggest that you go to Malmesbury and only when you're there, get Google Maps to take you to Paarl de Ville.
> 
> People start arriving from about 12:30 - 13:00. Just look for someone who is sitting outside the restaurant, with a mod!!
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'll make it, but if I can I'll be there!


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

See you there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Saturday 3 August.

Will you be there ?

@KZOR
@lesvaches
@Dubz
@Saintjie
@hot.chillie35
@Resistance
@ddk1979
@Spyro
@ShaneSawCT
@Vaporator00
@henypretvaper
@Morix
@Darius1332
@Braki
@Mike byleveldt
@Gelie
@CTRiaan
@clydern
@SarChasm
@hprovape
@Jp1905
@Derek Van Zyl
@Hooked
@blujeenz
@RenaldoRheeder
@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Andre
@Bulldog 
@Dietz
@Moerse Rooikat


Plus anyone from CT left off the list.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

will have to see 
its my stepdaughter metric dance the evening so might pop in for a small time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Will be there.

Regards


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I will be there. 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Unfortunately won't make this one, and I was so looking forward to another great meet.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Sorry guys, but I won't be able to make it.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches

sorry no, working tomorrow.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Thank you for a awesome time guys!You are truly a bunch of special people that has become like family to me.

Till the next one cheers!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pics or it doesn't count! And more info as well!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Thanks, guys. Good cleanish fun.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks, guys. Good cleanish fun.



@Puff the Magic Dragon "clean*ish"* ? The mind boggles!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 173773



That can only be a vape meet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon "clean*ish"* ? The mind boggles!



The suffix -*ish comes from* Old English -isc and is a diminutive. So it means the word is lessened in intensity. Normalish (while not a proper word) means a bit normal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 173773


So the human league was working at the cocktail bar


Hooked said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon "clean*ish"* ? The mind boggles!


Correct! Minds were boggled..ish! how did you guess?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Hi guys,

In the Vaperite thread which advertises the opening of their new store in West Coast Village, I was surprised to find some peeps who live in that area, yet never attend the vape meets. I wouldn't expect someone who lives in Southern Suburbs to drive out to Paarl, but it surprised me that people who live on this side of town don't do so. 

I commented on this and @CTRiaan pointed out that Paarl is 50km away. 

Here are further comments from @XtaCy VapeZ and me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> The suffix -*ish comes from* Old English -isc and is a diminutive. So it means the word is lessened in intensity. Normalish (while not a proper word) means a bit normal.



Exactly! So the fun was only a little bit clean. If something is only a little bit clean, it suggests that is was mostly dirty!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> I wouldn't expect someone who lives in Southern Suburbs to drive out to Paarl



I do.

"Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I do.
> 
> "Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition"



WOW! Didn't realise that @Puff the Magic Dragon !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi Cape Town vape family. Do you have a suggestion for a venue? Please feel free to post your suggestions here.

And we can take it from there.

The venue must just have secure ample parking and cater for vapers.

Everyone's input will really be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

A few suggestions that might be more reachable for many. 

Bellville : http://thehollowtree.co.za/
Blaauwberg : http://www.bluepeter.co.za/
Burgendy Estate : _Royal Burgundy Mashie Golf Course
Richwood : The Big Barrel Bar_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> A few suggestions that might be more reachable for many.
> 
> Bellville : http://thehollowtree.co.za/
> Blaauwberg : http://www.bluepeter.co.za/
> Burgendy Estate : _Royal Burgundy Mashie Golf Course
> Richwood : The Big Barrel Bar_




I vote for Blue Peter! (but I won't be attending a vape meet end of Aug. because I'm going to VapeCon, for the first time!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

@KZOR @Moerse Rooikat and everyone else - what about the Melkbos Country Club (not sure if that's the correct name). You had a vape meet there a few months ago and @Moerse Rooikat commented in this thread that he was looking forward to it because he hadn't been there for a long time.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hooked said:


> @KZOR @Moerse Rooikat and everyone else - what about the Melkbos Country Club (not sure if that's the correct name). You had a vape meet there a few months ago and @Moerse Rooikat commented in this thread that he was looking forward to it because he hadn't been there for a long time.​


that place is nice, but they dont serve any food.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> that place is nice, but they dont serve any food.



Oh. My. Vape. Must have food!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> I vote for Blue Peter! (but I won't be attending a vape meet end of Aug. because I'm going to VapeCon, for the first time!




My vote is for The Hollow Tree. Never been there but the website looks good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> My vote is for The Hollow Tree. Never been there but the website looks good.


Sounds like a hippy jol 420

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Bulldog

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> that place is nice, but they dont serve any food.


But @Moerse Rooikat braais like a champ.
Oakdale Club and Paarl de Ville will take a lot of beating though.
Blue Peter is ok but the bar and food tab could break the bank

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> But @Moerse Rooikat braais like a champ.
> Oakdale Club and Paarl de Ville will take a lot of beating though.
> Blue Peter is ok but the bar and food tab could break the bank


Not to mention the looks we will get from the resident dumbbook followers!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A very special Happy Birthday wish for a super funny, awesome, kind guy. @Bulldog may you have a great day my friend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches

Happy Birthday!
@Bulldog

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday, @Bulldog . Hope you have a great day.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday @Bulldog! Hope you have a great day and an even better year!

Why did you steal my onesie? If you'd asked I would have given it to you.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Bulldog

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Hope you have a super relaxing day m8.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Thank you all, had a great day and a good chuckle now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday @Darius1332  I hope we will see you again at the next vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @Darius1332 . I hope that you have a fantastic day. See you at the next vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Happy Birthday!
@Darius1332

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @Darius1332

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Hope you had a vaping good birthday @Darius1332 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332

Thank you everyone! I had an awesome day!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

how about some pics @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

When i get home one day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Here is same



so when and where are we doing a meet i got new juice

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Here is same
> View attachment 176561
> View attachment 176562
> View attachment 176563
> so when and where are we doing a meet i got new juice
> View attachment 176564


wish I was there . 
Surprised to see you buy dessert juices!! I still have some of that custard vendetta juice we bought at the Cape town Vapecon, saving it for a special occasion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Here is same
> View attachment 176561
> View attachment 176562
> View attachment 176563
> so when and where are we doing a meet i got new juice
> View attachment 176564



Thanks for posting @Moerse Rooikat! It's a tempting stash which you have there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A very special birthday wish to one of the regular Cape Town vape meet gang. @Puff the Magic Dragon may you have a awesome day my friend. May we have many more vape meets and keep on being the kind , funny guy that you are. 
CHEERS

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Puff the Magic Dragon .... gratz on your special day m8.
Hope you get that special vape product you have had your eye on for a long time.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Moerse Rooikat ...... if you like the Ndulge Mango then i have a almost full bottle for you for free.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> @Moerse Rooikat ...... if you like the Ndulge Mango then i have a almost full bottle for you for free.


Got same stuff for free and have not vaped it yet so will let you know. 

When is the next meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> When is the next meet?


28 September ...... Hollow Oak (Bellville)?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon , hoping you have a great day.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Hey @Puff the Magic Dragon very BIG SPECIAL HAPPY birthday to you, have a good one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> 28 September ...... Hollow Oak (Bellville)?



@KZOR I'll be there and I'll try to persuade one or two vapers from Yzer, who are not on the forum, to come along as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon! Have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Random264

I'll also be there, since I'm officially a capetonian again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Random264 said:


> I'll also be there, since I'm officially a capetonian again.



Look forward to meeting you @Random264 !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Random264

Likewise @Hooked . And a very happy birthday to you @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> 28 September ...... Hollow Oak (Bellville)?


can work i will just use a uber that day as i have to be drunk on that day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> can work i will just use a uber that day as i have to be drunk on that day



Howcome @Moerse Rooikat?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> Howcome @Moerse Rooikat?


Same ones b day. Not mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Same ones b day. Not mine



Going to be a tough day for you @Moerse Rooikat...


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Same ones b day. Not mine



Going to be a tough day for you @Moerse Rooikat...


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

so are we doing it the 28th ? and were


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Moerse Rooikat said:


> so are we doing it the 28th ? and were



I like 28 September. 

@KZOR suggested Hollow Oak (Bellville).


----------



## Bulldog

I may have a problem on the 28th but will try my best to be there. We are doing a snake handling demo and safety talk here in Grotto at 10 so hopefully will be done by 12 to get there for 1. Already chose my lunch from the menu at Hollow Oak, guess what I chose correctly and win a variance of the Ant mod  You must be there in person to claim your prize and no claims against me will be considered should I not make it in time.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> I may have a problem on the 28th but will try my best to be there. We are doing a snake handling demo and safety talk here in Grotto at 10 so hopefully will be done by 12 to get there for 1. Already chose my lunch from the menu at Hollow Oak, guess what I chose correctly and win a variance of the Ant mod  You must be there in person to claim your prize and no claims against me will be considered should I not make it in time.
> 
> View attachment 177963


@Bulldog are you in charge of the snake handling demo?


----------



## Hooked

Can't find restaurant on internet called Hollow Oak, but I found The Hollow Tree at Old Oak. Guess it's what you guys are referring to?


----------



## Bulldog

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Bulldog are you in charge of the snake handling demo?


Yep, one of the organizers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

That's the one @Hooked

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> Yep, one of the organizers.


 It will be a fun vape meet if you brought some snakes with. Just a shame it is a long drive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Bulldog : Expert snake handler gives demo at vape meet.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> It will be a fun vape meet if you brought some snakes with. Just a shame it is a long drive.


wondering if we can Braai one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> wondering if we can Braai one


@Moerse Rooikat can braai anything.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Moerse Rooikat can braai anything.


Would be fun to do but not to eat. 
Do we need to book a table?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Would be fun to do but not to eat.
> Do we need to book a table?



I would imagine that someone should.

Maybe @KZOR will know for sure, he seems to have been to the place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Are we still on for Saturday who is all coming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Are we still on for Saturday who is all coming



@Moerse Rooikat If we're on, I'm on! But the other vapers from Yzer can't make it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Are we still on for Saturday who is all coming


I’m in, just say where and when.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I will be there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Only problem with Hollow Oak is that you cannot book a table when there is a rugby game. They work on "first come" basis. 
The lady i spoke to says there should not be a problem if we come early but i see the game starts at 11:45. 
It is vs Namibia so doubt it is a game that will draw crowds. 
So maybe if someone else is willing to join me at 11:00 already then we can likely secure a spot.
Do we take the chance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I will be there.


will u pick me and @MrGSmokeFree ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

I would have definitely of joined if I could @KZOR but will only be done here at 12:30 ish. At least i could of kept the TV safe.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Do we take the chance?


I think we do @KZOR. What does the rest of the crowd say?

Regards


----------



## Raindance

Bulldog said:


> At least i could of kept the TV safe.


That reminds me, @KZOR bring a few bottles of FruiTea if you can? I'll make right with you there.

Regards


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

@KZOR can u please bring your broken aspire breeze 2 for me please ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> I think we do



I think so to.

@Faiyaz Cheulkar .... will do.
@Raindance .... will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KZOR said:


> I think so to.
> 
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar .... will do.
> @Raindance .... will do.


@KZOR will you please remember to bring me a Dicodes, Dani Box Mini, a black one preferably

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> I would have definitely of joined if I could @KZOR but will only be done here at 12:30 ish. At least i could of kept the TV safe.


@Bulldog please try not to get swallowed by an anaconda or poke a Cape Cobra with a stick at the snake show and tell. We all would like to see you again at the vape meet afterwards.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> will u pick me and @MrGSmokeFree ?


Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar look here is a picture of the last time we drove with @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> will u pick me and @MrGSmokeFree ?



Yes, I will.

We may look something like this :

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

I will be there might have a +1. Will be as soon as possible

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> Only problem with Hollow Oak is that you cannot book a table when there is a rugby game. They work on "first come" basis.
> The lady i spoke to says there should not be a problem if we come early but i see the game starts at 11:45.
> It is vs Namibia so doubt it is a game that will draw crowds.
> So maybe if someone else is willing to join me at 11:00 already then we can likely secure a spot.
> Do we take the chance?



@KZOR Oh. My. Vape. Sorry guys but rugby and the spectator-antics which accompany it is not my scene at all. I'm going to give this vape meet a miss. See you at the next one - or when crazy season is over.


----------



## Hooked

And ... no word or pics from you guys. How was the vape meet?


----------



## Raindance

Hooked said:


> And ... no word or pics from you guys. How was the vape meet?





A good time was had by all. You need not have worried @Hooked, most of that crowd was too worried about us dying on the spot to worry about the game. Great venue to be honest.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> View attachment 178993
> 
> A good time was had by all. You need not have worried @Hooked, most of that crowd was too worried about us dying on the spot to worry about the game. Great venue to be honest.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the pic @Raindance!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

any meets in the near future ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday to a super awesome down to earth guy. @Moerse Rooikat lekker verjaar tjomma.
Cheers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat. See you at the next meet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

@Moerse Rooikat ...... lekker verjaar tjomma. 
Weet sommer dat jy die dag met jou partner baie sal geniet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Veels geluk M R! Hoop daar is nog baie! Hoe laat is die braai? Lol

Groete

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches

Happy Birthday! @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Thank you everyone

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

happy birthday @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday @Moerse Rooikat! Wishing you all the best and many, many more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

All the best @Moerse Rooikat have a great day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

So how about it guys and galls? When is the next meet?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> So how about it guys and galls? When is the next meet?
> 
> Regards



I think that it's always best to suggest a venue and date and just take it from there. 

I would imagine that the next two weeks are out because of rugby which would perhaps make 9 November the next best date. Having said that, the game on 26 October will be over by around 12:00 so maybe that date will also work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

The Hollow Oak was a pretty good venue.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance

Great! We have a motion for Hollow Oak 26 October or Nine November. How do the rest of the members feel about those?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Guys I am out for 26 October and 9 November


----------



## Hooked

Sorry guys but I won't be able to make it for a while.


----------



## Bulldog

I am in this time definitely. What about 16 November.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Bulldog said:


> I am in this time definitely. What about 16 November.


Yes sounds good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

It looks like @Moerse Rooikat @Bulldog @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Raindance and @Puff the Magic Dragon are happy with 16 November at Hollow Tree ?

Should we stick with this date and hope that others will be able to make it ?

Date edited : thanks @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

I am fine with either the 9th or the 16th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It looks like @Moerse Rooikat @Bulldog @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Raindance and @Puff the Magic Dragon are happy with 6 November at Hollow Tree ?
> 
> Should we stick with this date and hope that others will be able to make it ?


@Puff the Magic Dragon , your date in that post is confusing me?

Regards


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It looks like @Moerse Rooikat @Bulldog @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Raindance and @Puff the Magic Dragon are happy with 6 November at Hollow Tree ?
> 
> Should we stick with this date and hope that others will be able to make it ?


6 no
9 or 19 is all good


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon , your date in that post is confusing me?
> 
> Regards





I am an idiot. * 16 November

Apologies for the confusion.





*


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I am an idiot. * 16 November
> 
> Apologies for the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No you are @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

Gents and ladies, the 16th coming up! All still go for a meet?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

No go for me ... sorry! I'll see you guys next year


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I'm ready and able.

My wife leaves for Malaysia on Saturday so I am truly free.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance

@Faiyaz Cheulkar , @MrGSmokeFree , @Bulldog , @KZOR ?!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hi guys I will see if I can pop in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm ready and able.
> 
> My wife leaves for Malaysia on Saturday so I am truly free.


@Puff the Magic Dragon I hope she is coming back or else we will have to have vape meet everyday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

I can defo make a turn from 12 to 3 for a catch-up session, a bite to eat and a few beverages.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar , @MrGSmokeFree , @Bulldog , @KZOR ?!


I am in. @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Working till 6am will pop in at 1pm
See you there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Has anyone seen @Bulldog . He seems to have gone missing.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bulldog

This is Bulldog's owner. Not missing just grounded for a few days as he was caught almost pulling the plug on a Dani Mini. Will let him attend and send him through for 12.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

If any of you want concentrates from BLCK let me know and I will pick them up for you on the way to the meet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If any of you want concentrates from BLCK let me know and I will pick them up for you on the way to the meet.


In urgent need of 100ml of tfa caramel original, can you assist?

Regards


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Brand: Tfa

*Caramel Original Flavor Concentrate (TFA)*
Regular priceR 180.00

Title
10ML
30ML
50ML
*100ML*
473ML

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Hi Guys

What time will tomorrow start, have a year end function tomorrow early afternoon, but would still like to meet some new people as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Skillie@23 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> What time will tomorrow start, have a year end function tomorrow early afternoon, but would still like to meet some new people as well


We will be there by 12ish, just look for big clouds and lots of toys on the table

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

It does not matter what mod you have. It does not matter what vape juice you vape. Pop in at the Vape Meet today and come and say HI. We all share the same passion and that passion is Vaping!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

To all whom attended yesterday's meet, young and old, the new and the veterans, thank you for a for being there and the great time had by all. We will do so again soon.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

If you enlarge the photo I am 23 people up from the bottom left and 159 to the right. 

Hint... I am the one standing next to @Raindance

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Nice to meet @Skillie@23 who attended his first Cape Town Vape Meet yesterday. Looking forward to seeing you at the next one

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Skillie@23

Thanx @Puff the Magic Dragon it was nice meeting everyone at the meeting. You guys are a awesome group of people. Will definitly be at the next meetings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Welcome to the Cape Town vape gang
@Skillie@23 it was awesome to meet you cheers until the next vape meet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

No pics... it didn't happen! We want real pics! When do we want them? We want them NOW!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Rob Fisher said:


> No pics... it didn't happen! We want real pics! When do we want them? We want them NOW!
> View attachment 182939


no pic allowed celebrity was whit us

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> no pic allowed celebrity was whit us


So true. Bollywood stars are awesome people but their agents and legal staff are full of it.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

No pics? Then it must have been bots who were attending!

Sorry that I missed meeting you @Skillie@23 but I'm very glad that you attended the meet!  Hope to see you next time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hooked said:


> must have been bots who were attending!




OK, a pic of one of the bots who attended the meet.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A big thank you for a very lekker Vape meet Saturday!!!All of you are truly an awesome group of people. 

@Raindance a BIG THANK for my NET extract concentrate and @Faiyaz Cheulkar thank you for my little Voopoo and coils.

And then I would like to give a huge shout out for my car pooling buddies on Saturday, @Puff the Magic Dragon and @Faiyaz Cheulkar you are true LEGENDS!

On our way home from the vape meet we were listening to a song about a chicken and Faiyaz was translating so we could understand the words.I have not laughed so hard in a long time.

From that we skipped to Godsmack, me and Faiyaz were singing along and I think Puff the Magic Dragon wanted to jump out of the car ( If anybody saw a HUGE CLOUD on the N1 Saturday morning and the evening that was us)

To anybody out there that would like to join the next vape meet don't think about it just do it!

You will meet a awesome group of people that loves discussing everything vaping and sharing years of vaping knowledge for free.

Cheers until the the next vape meet.Will you be there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon ! Hope you have a super day and all the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon ! Hope you have a super day and all the best for the year ahead.
> 
> View attachment 185588


@Hooked it is not our Cape Town @Puff the Magic Dragon birthday today it is the one from the Free State birthday today

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Why did you tell her? I was enjoying the attention. 

I have been cloned !!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Why did you tell her? I was enjoying the attention.
> 
> I have been cloned !!!!


SORRY

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

I've just wished the wrong person happy birthday, because there are two forumites with the same name on the forum, albeit with different spacing between the words in the name.

There is @Puff the Magic Dragon in Cape Town, who has been on the forum for years - and a new member from the Free State called @PuffTheMagicDragon. 

It has - and will - cause massive confusion and I feel that it's just not right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I don't really mind. I view cloning as an advanced form of flattery. To claim that I possess any form of *intellectual* property would be a bit of a stretch.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I don't really mind. I view cloning as an advanced form of flattery. To claim that I possess any form of *intellectual* property would be a bit of a stretch.



Nevertheless, it is confusing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> g0g
> 
> I've just wished the wrong person happy birthday, because there are two forumites with the same name on the forum, albeit with different spacing between the words in the name.
> 
> There is @Puff the Magic Dragon in Cape Town, who has been on the forum for years - and a new member from the Free State called @PuffTheMagicDragon.
> 
> It has - and will - cause massive confusion and I feel that it's just not right.



Hi @Hooked
Unfortunately that is the way our forum software works. If two members sign up with similar names but one has spaces and the other doesn’t it let’s both sign up with those names.

If you find it confusing what we could do is ask @PuffTheMagicDragon (from FreeState) if he would consider changing his name to something else of his choice. If he agrees then we can help out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Silver 

My suggestion :

@PuffTheMagicDragon Styled V2

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked
> Unfortunately that is the way our forum software works. If two members sign up with similar names but one has spaces and the other doesn’t it let’s both sign up with those names.
> 
> If you find it confusing what we could do is ask @PuffTheMagicDragon (from FreeState) if he would consider changing his name to something else of his choice. If he agrees then we can help out.



Ahh. Okay didnt think it would cause a problem. Can a forum name be changed and keep the history or do I create a brand new account?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

PuffTheMagicDragon said:


> Ahh. Okay didnt think it would cause a problem. Can a forum name be changed and keep the history or do I create a brand new account?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Send me a PM @PuffTheMagicDragon and we will try assist you

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon

@Hooked Sorry about that guys. Silver hooked me up and there should be no more confusion. @Puff the Magic Dragon you will always be the original

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

Puff(TM) Dragon said:


> @Hooked Sorry about that guys. Silver hooked me up and there should be no more confusion. @Puff the Magic Dragon you will always be the original



Thanks for being so good about it @Puff(TM) Dragon !!  and thanks for your assistance @Silver!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

Withdrawal symptoms creeping up on me! Currently standing halve a chance of becoming a decent human being! When we meeting to correct this wrong again? 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> Withdrawal symptoms creeping up on me! Currently standing halve a chance of becoming a decent human being! When we meeting to correct this wrong again?
> 
> Regards


11/1/2020

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

I'll be there provided I can get my car serviced this coming week. It's long overdue! Phoning the garage tomorrow and then I'll confirm with you guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Darius1332

Where is the meeting for 11/01?


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

It looks like this hasn't been decided yet.

I would like to suggest the *Hollow Oak* which is where the last two meets were held. I'm only doing this because we are traditionally bad at making decisions on date and venue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> It looks like this hasn't been decided yet.
> 
> I would like to suggest the *Hollow Oak* which is where the last two meets were held. I'm only doing this because we are traditionally bad at making decisions on date and venue.


Yes: as we have not broken it in yet.
12h?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Looks like Hollow Tree (Oak?) on the eleventh of January 2020 at twelve noon is the arrangement? All agree?

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Looks like Hollow Tree (Oak?) on the eleventh of January 2020 at twelve noon is the arrangement? All agree?
> 
> Regards




I see that it is in fact "The Hollow Tree" at 12 Old Oak Rd, Bellville

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Hooked said:


> I'll be there provided I can get my car serviced this coming week. It's long overdue! Phoning the garage tomorrow and then I'll confirm with you guys.



Sorry guys, but I won't be there. The first appointment I can get for my car is Tuesday next week. See you in Feb!!


----------



## Skillie@23

See you guys Saturday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Faiyaz Cheulkar ?????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

@KZOR, @Bulldog
So who is all attending the meet?


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> So who is all attending the meet


Chances are very good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Worried about @Bulldog and @Faiyaz Cheulkar ...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

You get a good price for Bulldogs in India. Faiyas may be exporting him.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar ?????





Raindance said:


> Worried about @Bulldog and @Faiyaz Cheulkar ...
> 
> Regards


I will be there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

Unfortunately can't make this Saturday

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I will be going to Blck Vapour on Friday. If anyone who is going to the meet needs anything from them, let me know, and I will bring it with me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A very special birthday wish for one of the regular Cape Town vape meet gang members. I hope you have a super awesome day my friend @Faiyaz Cheulkar  

CHEERS

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday, Faiyaz. Have a great day !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Happy Birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar, hope you have a great day and year.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
Going to miss you Saturday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar ! All the best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23

See you guys tomorrow

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

See we do meets

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Awesome vape meet once again guys! You are truly a great bunch! 

Till the next one cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday to a very special guy with a wicked sense of humour ! Keep on being the awesome person that you are @Raindance and may you have super awesome day my friend. At least I gave you a present on Saturday

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday, @Raindance .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy, happy birthday to you @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

May you have a super day @Raindance.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

happy birthday @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skillie@23

HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Rather late than never, HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday for one of the regular gang at the Cape Town vape meets @Skillie@23 may you have a super day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Have a vaping good birthday and year ahead @Skillie@23!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I hope that you have a fantastic day @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

happy birthday @Skillie@23 , have a great day !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skillie@23

Thanx guys for all the birthday wishes, had a wonderful day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday for a SUPER AWESOME guy ! @KZOR you my friend are a true legend from frikking awesome juice maker, vape reviewer and teacher. Keep on being the kind funny person that you are.May you have an awesome day tjomma 

Laat hy val waar hy wil CHEERS

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

MrGSmokeFree said:


> May you have an awesome day tjomma



Baie dankie jong man. Groot waardering. 
Nou kan jy weer gaan slaap.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Have an awesome day and year ahead, @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

P.S. Remind me to get you one of these at the next vape meet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog

A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY @KZOR 
Have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Remind me to get you one of these at the next vape meet.


Etched in my brain.  Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy b-day @KZOR . Hoop jy het n awesome dag

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

happy birthday @KZOR, live long and vape on

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Damn Louis, ek bedoel Oom! Heppie birthday! Lol. Geniet, ek hoop vir nog baie jare saam met ons.

Groetnis!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Strange? All the best ppl were born in January. 
Must have something to do with autumn love making...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Strange? All the best ppl were born in January.
> Must have something to do with autumn love making...
> 
> Regards




According to Time Magazine :

"No matter which data set you look at, September is a popular time to give birth. The newer data shows that 9 of the top 10 days to give birth fall between Sept. 9 and Sept. 20. 

On the other hand, winter months like December, *January* and February are among the least common times for babies to be born. "

Researchers confirmed that individuals with September birthdays do better at school, have greater academic success at college, and have significantly lower rates of incarceration than June, July and August-*born* individuals. People Who Are *Born In September* Are Usually *Smarter*, Study Finds. A study has found that *babies born in September* are actually much *smarter* than everyone else. ... Scientists also found that the increased scores built up over time, and those *born in September* had a higher likelihood of getting into a good university.

Check earlier in this thread for my birthday month.

Read it and weep @Raindance .

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> According to Time Magazine :
> 
> "No matter which data set you look at, September is a popular time to give birth. The newer data shows that 9 of the top 10 days to give birth fall between Sept. 9 and Sept. 20.
> 
> On the other hand, winter months like December, *January* and February are among the least common times for babies to be born. "
> 
> Researchers confirmed that individuals with September birthdays do better at school, have greater academic success at college, and have significantly lower rates of incarceration than June, July and August-*born* individuals. People Who Are *Born In September* Are Usually *Smarter*, Study Finds. A study has found that *babies born in September* are actually much *smarter* than everyone else. ... Scientists also found that the increased scores built up over time, and those *born in September* had a higher likelihood of getting into a good university.
> 
> Check earlier in this thread for my birthday month.
> 
> Read it and weep @Raindance .


Maybe that’s true, in the northern hemisphere. 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Braam Karsten

So when is the next meet?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Braam Karsten said:


> So when is the next meet?


After a small debate we have settled on the 14th 
Now to tag everyone 
@Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

View attachment 191350

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> After a small debate we have settled on the 14th
> Now to tag everyone
> @Raindance


And the debate continues, looks like we may be having it at Mary’s place.

Watch this space...

Regards


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Lamb....TV....Paarl de Ville

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KrayFish404

Raindance said:


> And the debate continues, looks like we may be having it at Mary’s place.
> 
> Watch this space...
> 
> Regards


I hope to join the 14th - here's to hoping it's still at Hollow Tree, seeing it is "Uber" close to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KrayFish404 said:


> I hope to join the 14th - here's to hoping it's still at Hollow Tree, seeing it is "Uber" close to me.


We can arrange a lift were about do you stay

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KrayFish404

Moerse Rooikat said:


> We can arrange a lift were about do you stay


Fanks a lot @Moerse Rooikat 

No no troubles I have transport no issues, I just know I will have a dop, and when I said "Uber close" what I meant is it is R25-ish ride (on the back seat) away from my house. Which is perfect, lots of extra moola for beer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

KrayFish404 said:


> Fanks a lot @Moerse Rooikat
> 
> No no troubles I have transport no issues, I just know I will have a dop, and when I said "Uber close" what I meant is it is R25-ish ride (on the back seat) away from my house. Which is perfect, lots of extra moola for beer.


Boet, will gladly pick you up for free and you can still chill on the back seat.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Bulldog

Raindance said:


> Boet, will gladly pick you up for free and you can still chill on the back seat.
> 
> Regards


How far does this invitation extend

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

Time to get this meet formally organized, me thinks? So are we agreeing to Paarl de Ville, 11:00 for 12:00 on the eleventh? @Moerse Rooikat , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @KZOR , @MrGSmokeFree, @Bulldog ,@KrayFish404 , @Faiyaz Cheulkar ,@Braam Karsten ,@Hooked ,@..... damn I know I missed some names, please forgive me. All welcome, please shout out if you want to come. @Resistance , @hot.chillie35 ???

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> Time to get this meet formally organized, me thinks? So are we agreeing to Paarl de Ville, 11:00 for 12:00 on the eleventh? @Moerse Rooikat , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @KZOR , @MrGSmokeFree, @Bulldog ,@KrayFish404 , @Faiyaz Cheulkar ,@Braam Karsten ,@Hooked ,@..... damn I know I missed some names, please forgive me. All welcome, please shout out if you want to come. @Resistance , @hot.chillie35 ???


will be there.


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> Time to get this meet formally organized, me thinks? So are we agreeing to Paarl de Ville, 11:00 for 12:00 on the eleventh? @Moerse Rooikat , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @KZOR , @MrGSmokeFree, @Bulldog ,@KrayFish404 , @Faiyaz Cheulkar ,@Braam Karsten ,@Hooked ,@..... damn I know I missed some names, please forgive me. All welcome, please shout out if you want to come. @Resistance , @hot.chillie35 ???


14th?


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> 14th?


Ok, that explains why I’m not allowed to organize funerals anymore. 14th is correct.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> Time to get this meet formally organized, me thinks? So are we agreeing to Paarl de Ville, 11:00 for 12:00 on the eleventh? @Moerse Rooikat , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @KZOR , @MrGSmokeFree, @Bulldog ,@KrayFish404 , @Faiyaz Cheulkar ,@Braam Karsten ,@Hooked ,@..... damn I know I missed some names, please forgive me. All welcome, please shout out if you want to come. @Resistance , @hot.chillie35 ???


Will be there ! 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Bulldog said:


> How far does this invitation extend


Or we can all come to u 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Time to get this meet formally organized, me thinks? So are we agreeing to Paarl de Ville, 11:00 for 12:00 on the eleventh? @Moerse Rooikat , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @KZOR , @MrGSmokeFree, @Bulldog ,@KrayFish404 , @Faiyaz Cheulkar ,@Braam Karsten ,@Hooked ,@..... damn I know I missed some names, please forgive me. All welcome, please shout out if you want to come. @Resistance , @hot.chillie35 ???



Hi guys,

Unfortunately I won't be able to attend vape meets for the foreseeable future, as I have other ongoing weekend commitments, every weekend. I'll be following your antics with great interest though!  Have fun and Vape up a Storm!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KrayFish404

Can I assume no news is good news - Saturday 14th is on like Donkey Kong?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

I’ll be there!

Anyone else?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Me to

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KrayFish404

The guys who have been to Paarl De Ville before - is that a golf mashie course only, or is there a driving range too?


----------



## Raindance

KrayFish404 said:


> The guys who have been to Paarl De Ville before - is that a golf mashie course only, or is there a driving range too?


Just a 2X9 hole mashie course. Bring old clubs, the tee boxes are gravel and the fairways are maintained by moles.

Regards


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

In the spirit of our awesome Cape Town vape meets this brand new ............? Will be up for grabs this Saturday.




Do you want to win the new .........?
Rules : 1. You have to be at the Vape meet.
2. Tell me what you think the new ........? is.
3.Only 1 new......... ?up for grabs.
4.If one person gets the correct answer the new...........? Is yours.
5. If more than one person gets the correct answer they all will have to vape my 18 mg nic tobacco juice, 5ml. The first person that does not pass out or cough gets the new ..........?

Will you be there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> In the spirit of our awesome Cape Town vape meets this brand new ............? Will be up for grabs this Saturday.
> View attachment 192089
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to win the new .........?
> Rules : 1. You have to be at the Vape meet.
> 2. Tell me what you think the new ........? is.
> 3.Only 1 new......... ?up for grabs.
> 4.If one person gets the correct answer the new...........? Is yours.
> 5. If more than one person gets the correct answer they all will have to vape my 18 mg nic tobacco juice, 5ml. The first person that does not pass out or cough gets the new ..........?
> 
> Will you be there?


Know what it is, do I say it here? 

V G 2 T B M

Regards


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> Know what it is, do I say it here?
> 
> V G 2 T B M
> 
> Regards


You can give the answer here.


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> You can give the answer here.


Vapresso Gen 220W Tc Box Mod - V G 2 T B M

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Waiting for @Puff the Magic Dragon if he answers this brand n


Raindance said:


> Vapresso Gen 220W Tc Box Mod - V G 2 T B M
> 
> Regards


N.O.P.E

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Waiting for @Puff the Magic Dragon if he answers this brand n
> 
> N.O.P.E


Shall we post this in the competition thread?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

That is awesome @MrGSmokeFree !


PS - You have to try remember to take a picture of the chaps vaping 5ml of 18mg!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

*SWAG II MOD*

*But I'm not allowed to win comps anymore *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog

Crochet mohair shawl.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Please note the brand new ..........? Is still up for grabs


----------



## KrayFish404

Raindance said:


> Just a 2X9 hole mashie course. Bring old clubs, the tee boxes are gravel and the fairways are maintained by moles.
> 
> Regards


Oh my... And I thought Riverclub and Wagner's greens were terrible... Never mind then. Vaping and beer will be it then.


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Crochet mohair shawl.



It does indeed look like it!


----------



## KrayFish404

MrGSmokeFree said:


> In the spirit of our awesome Cape Town vape meets this brand new ............? Will be up for grabs this Saturday.



May I dare say your post is full of AmbitionZ?


----------



## KZOR

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Tell me what you think the new ........? is.



I think it is a mirror image of the knurling of the AFC ring of the Diesel RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@MrGSmokeFree ....... 
But because you are a MTL guy it could also be something like the Precisio MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KZOR said:


> @MrGSmokeFree .......
> But because you are a MTL guy it could also be something like the Precisio MTL RTA.


Nope and nope


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KrayFish404 said:


> May I dare say your post is full of AmbitionZ?


At the Cape Town vape meets you can say anything you want to say.One of the reasons why the vape meets are fun.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Nope and nope

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KrayFish404

MrGSmokeFree said:


> At the Cape Town vape meets you can say anything you want to say.One of the reasons why the vape meets are fun.


Lol, it was actually a guess on what that pic was. Damn 5ml of 18mg... Can I throw it in a shot tequiala and down it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KrayFish404 said:


> Lol, it was actually a guess on what that pic was. Damn 5ml of 18mg... Can I throw it in a shot tequiala and down it?


You may


----------



## KrayFish404

MrGSmokeFree said:


> You may


Nice... If we use it in Olmeca Silver we can dedicate it to @Silver - coz you will be properly silvered. 

Someone carry me home...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chris du Toit

I think you guys should change the venue... could be dangerous there LOL

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> In the spirit of our awesome Cape Town vape meets this brand new ............? Will be up for grabs this Saturday.
> View attachment 192089
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to win the new .........?
> Rules : 1. You have to be at the Vape meet.
> 2. Tell me what you think the new ........? is.
> 3.Only 1 new......... ?up for grabs.
> 4.If one person gets the correct answer the new...........? Is yours.
> 5. If more than one person gets the correct answer they all will have to vape my 18 mg nic tobacco juice, 5ml. The first person that does not pass out or cough gets the new ..........?
> 
> Will you be there?


is that smok nord ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> is that smok nord ?


Ummmm nope


----------



## KrayFish404

My guess is it is a tube mech, that's why I said the AmbitionZ, but now I see Mechlyfe also makes a also call it an Arcless, it has the same texture.

But hell no, I am not in the need to double this up to 10ml!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> In the spirit of our awesome Cape Town vape meets this brand new ............? Will be up for grabs this Saturday.
> View attachment 192089
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to win the new .........?
> Rules : 1. You have to be at the Vape meet.
> 2. Tell me what you think the new ........? is.
> 3.Only 1 new......... ?up for grabs.
> 4.If one person gets the correct answer the new...........? Is yours.
> 5. If more than one person gets the correct answer they all will have to vape my 18 mg nic tobacco juice, 5ml. The first person that does not pass out or cough gets the new ..........?
> 
> Will you be there?


Is it a roll of toilet paper or kitchen towel?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> Is it a roll of toilet paper or kitchen towel?
> 
> Regards


The brand new .........? Has been wrapped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> The brand new .........? Has been wrapped
> View attachment 192192


Thimble! LOL, sure as hell not a double 18650 mod!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Totally stumped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skillie@23

See you guys later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404

I'll be early. I'm leaving in a few minutes.


----------



## Raindance

Just going to tell these guys to get the hell out of my space then you guys will be safe to join.



Regards

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KrayFish404

Ja I suppose we're a bunch of sore thumbs today ha ha.

Funny how they all look hard core but they all sit with a g&t

I shall see if I can find you. I am of course at the bar.


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Ok whe here where are the res of you


----------



## Chris du Toit

I'm on my way! 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Ok guy’s, mission achieved with very little violence.
It’s safe now!


Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

The only picture of the meet! Front left going back... @Puff the Magic Dragon @Moerse Rooikat @KrayFish404 @Bulldog moving over we have... @Chris du Toit @KZOR @Skillie@23 @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Raindance @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

We were safe at the vape meet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Thank you for the awesome mod @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Thank you for the cotton @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

And a big thank you to everyone at the vape meet for a awesome day! You are all LEGENDS My face is still hurting of all the till the next one Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Eisch! What a day! Thanks guys, twas awesome!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Lovely to see
Thanks for the picture @Moerse Rooikat

can you remind me who is everyone
I think I see @Faiyaz Cheulkar on the right, 3rd from front
And I think that’s @KZOR near the back on the right


----------



## Raindance

KrayFish404 said:


> Ja I suppose we're a bunch of sore thumbs today ha ha.
> 
> Funny how they all look hard core but they all sit with a g&t
> 
> I shall see if I can find you. I am of course at the bar.


If your breakfast run destination is where real bikers start theirs, well.... but then again, lawnmowers are not really built for speed....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

So what was that mysterious object?


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> So what was that mysterious object?


A coil master vape bag

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Moerse Rooikat said:


> The only picture of the meet
> View attachment 192199


ok i will do my best to name them all 
front left going back 
@Puff the Magic Dragon 
@Moerse Rooikat 
@KrayFish404 
@Bulldog 
moving over we have 
@Chris du Toit 
@KZOR 
@Skillie@23 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
oom @Raindance 
@MrGSmokeFree 
thanks for my gf fore taking the pic

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ok i will do my best to name them all
> front left going back
> @Puff the Magic Dragon
> @Moerse Rooikat
> @KrayFish404
> @Bulldog
> moving over we have
> @Chris du Toit
> @KZOR
> @Skillie@23
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> oom @Raindance
> @MrGSmokeFree
> thanks for my gf fore taking the pic


“Oom Raindance”! Eisch!


But it’s all ok, love the drip-tip, thanks @Moerse Rooikat.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

You should have swapped it for the green one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Ummmm nope


have u


MrGSmokeFree said:


> A coil master vape bag
> View attachment 192253
> View attachment 192254


I got it . Thanks @MrGSmokeFree you are awesome !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Moerse Rooikat said:


> ok i will do my best to name them all
> front left going back
> @Puff the Magic Dragon
> @Moerse Rooikat
> @KrayFish404
> @Bulldog
> moving over we have
> @Chris du Toit
> @KZOR
> @Skillie@23
> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> oom @Raindance
> @MrGSmokeFree
> thanks for my gf fore taking the pic



Thank you @Moerse Rooikat 
So great to see you guys meeting up and enjoying the vape !
Must have been a lot of good laughs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A special birthday wish for a very special lady Happy Birthday @Hooked  thank you for everything you do on the forum . May you have super awesome day

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Silver said:


> Thank you @Moerse Rooikat
> So great to see you guys meeting up and enjoying the vape !
> Must have been a lot of good laughs


Agree @Silver, apart from Vapecon, I think this is the social event on the forum that gives me the most FOMO. Always watch this thread. Have far too little Vapers in our small town to make gatherings like this successful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 192294
> 
> A special birthday wish for a very special lady Happy Birthday @Hooked  thank you for everything you do on the forum . May you have super awesome day



Love your greeting card @MrGSmokeFree!  I'm going to use your phrase "powered by coffee" in my forum signature! I'll add it later today.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 192306



Thank you @Puff the Magic Dragon! And I love the pic too. I actually do enjoy knitting, although I haven't done so for ages. Time to get those needles clicking again!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> Love your greeting card @MrGSmokeFree!  I'm going to use your phrase "powered by coffee" in my forum signature! I'll add it later today.


Only a pleasure @Hooked  have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

Happy birthday @Hooked. Hope you are having a fantastic day!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy B-Day @Hooked


----------



## Bulldog

And a very BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU @Hooked hope you had an awesome day and have an even greater evening.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

happy birthday @Hooked, wishing you a day filled with happiness and a year filled with joy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> happy birthday @Hooked, wishing you a day filled with happiness and a year filled with joy.



Thank you @Faiyaz Cheulkar !!


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> Happy birthday @Hooked. Hope you are having a fantastic day!
> 
> Regards



Thank you @Raindance!!


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> And a very BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU @Hooked hope you had an awesome day and have an even greater evening.



Thank you @Bulldog!!


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday to one of our Cape Town Vape meet gang May you have an awesome day @Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday @Chris du Toit. Hope you have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Chris du Toit 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

HappyBirthday @Chris du Toit . Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Lekker verjaar @Chris du Toit . Hoop dis 'n great dag met jou geliefdes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy b-day @Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @Chris du Toit try have a good one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i am thinking of a braai the 6 june. good time fore all the new vape'ers and old to meet up and to show them how to do it

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Chickenstrip

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am thinking of a braai the 6 june. good time fore all the new vape'ers and old to meet up and to show them how to do it


 6 June 2022?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

2020

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vapeandacrepe

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am thinking of a braai religious celebration the 6 june. good time fore all the new vape'ers congregants and old to meet up and to show them how to do it


I fixed that for you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Random264

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am thinking of a braai the 6 june. good time fore all the new vape'ers and old to meet up and to show them how to do it



Might have to be a virtual braai guys . Skype?


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i am thinking of a braai the 6 june. good time fore all the new vape'ers and old to meet up and to show them how to do it



How??? Restaurants wont be open yet


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hooked said:


> How??? Restaurants wont be open yet


i have a braai

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> i have a braai



Better not publish your address

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

can we do this Sturday ? I honestly need a break

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked

Actually we were going to have a meeting here in Yzer (that was before lockdown) but we'll have to wait until the restaurants open.

How are you guys going to meet at @Moerse Rooikat's house, when we're still not supposed to be visiting friends etc.? Just wondering ... 

I visit my brother (who moved to Yzer a week before lockdown) but it's just me going there - not a whole crowd.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

is this cpt group sorted?
do we all have juice to vape ?
if not lets help out who needs what?

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

We 


Hooked said:


> Actually we were going to have a meeting here in Yzer (that was before lockdown) but we'll have to wait until the restaurants open.
> 
> How are you guys going to meet at @Moerse Rooikat's house, when we're still not supposed to be visiting friends etc.? Just wondering ...
> 
> I visit my brother (who moved to Yzer a week before lockdown) but it's just me going there - not a whole crowd.


we can visit friends and family in level 3 if they are in the same area.
With that said, my relatives did come over several times during lockdown level 5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday to Cape Town Vape Meet stalwart and good friend to all @MrGSmokeFree 

Have a great day. 

Looking forward to seeing you and the other reprobates soon.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree !! Have an awesome day. 



Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday to Cape Town Vape Meet stalwart and good friend to all @MrGSmokeFree
> 
> Have a great day.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you and the other reprobates soon.


Thank you kindly my friend! I miss the vape meet crazy gang

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

An almost belated Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree! Hope you had a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree, hope you are having a great day and that they let you out of the padded room for a while today.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree !!
Hope you had a good day and wishing you all the best for the year ahead

Thanks for all your efforts and amazing animations - I love your creations!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree, hope you are having a great day and that they let you out of the padded room for a while today.
> 
> Regards


I had a awesome day so far thank you. Shhh before someone hears you and puts me back in my padded room

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree !!
> Hope you had a good day and wishing you all the best for the year ahead
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts and amazing animations - I love your creations!


Thank you kindly @Silver .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> An almost belated Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree! Hope you had a vaping good day!
> 
> View attachment 198106


Thank you @Hooked .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree !! Have an awesome day.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend man I miss our road trips with @Puff the Magic Dragon to and from the vape meets

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

A day late but I always wish my favourite CVM participant a day after the event. HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY Gary @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Thank you my friend man I miss our road trips with @Puff the Magic Dragon to and from the vape meets



I am even missing the chicken "song".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I am even missing the chicken "song".


@Faiyaz Cheulkar can you please p.m or whatsapp me a link or title of "the chicken song " so I can listen to it in my car and imagine I am going to a vape meet

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Bulldog said:


> A day late but I always wish my favourite CVM participant a day after the event. HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY Gary @MrGSmokeFree


Thank you kindly @Bulldog .


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar can you please p.m or whatsapp me a link or title of "the chicken song " so I can listen to it in my car and imagine I am going to a vape meet


There it is :- 
Original 
New adapted one from a Bollywood movie

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> There it is :-
> Original
> New adapted one from a Bollywood movie


I was hoping for some witty comments 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I was hoping for some witty comments
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


Well, since you asked, that second video... very nice chicken!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday @Bulldog  may you have a great day my friend I will buy you a beer at the next vape meet in 2023 CHEERS

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday you old dog. Hope to see you and the rest of the litter sometime during the next decade.

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Have a great birthday @Bulldog!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Hi Roy aka @Bulldog. 
May you have a super day and retain all the qualities that make you the ol' lovable dawg we got to know and enjoy.
You defo one of the reasons i long for another meet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

@Bulldog, happy birthday and many happy returns of the day. Lets us know how old you are now in human years if you will.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy birthday @Bulldog hope you have an awesome day

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks you, you are all too kind. Can't wait for our next meet myself, need a laugh in my life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR

Bulldog said:


> need a laugh in my life



Omg .... someone steal all your mirrors? !! That BASTARD!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP

Happy belated birthday @Bulldog. Hope it was a good one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> And the next step is to drag @ddk1979 ( Crap I tagged him again) to our famous Cape Town Vape Meets.He thinks I am funny wait till he meets the rest of the gang face to face



Are regulations allowing us to destroy some more restaurant reputations yet?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I think so......

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked

We were going to have one in Yzerfontein, but guys, if you don't mind, I'd rather wait a while. I'm still being cautious in going to restaurants and I don't see how we can maintain a safe distance from each other while seated together at a table.

In addition, I don't allow anyone in my home. Once the COVID figures decrease considerably we can make plans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday to a very special person and one of the regular gang at the Cape Town vape meets @Puff the Magic Dragon I hope you have a super awesome day my friend! I will buy you a beer at the next vape in 2043 Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy Birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon Sending you a big air hug from 6 feet away 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon! Wishing you many good puffs for today and for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon, have an awesome day! I will ensure @MrGSmokeFree makes good on that beer in 2043.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Happy b/day @Puff the Magic Dragon. So sad we cannot have had a get-to-gether since lockdown commenced. 
But once we do then i will be sure to sponsor you a beverage. 
Have a great day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

And when we finally have a vape meet in Yzerfontein, I will sponsor everyone attending a juice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

YeOldeOke said:


> Then there is of course the casual hand launch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a boring life if things always went according to plan




What do you say guys, for when we meet at KZOR's again?

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I like the first one. You can actually see it hit the dome above our flat earth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat! Have a great birthday and wishing you the very best for the year ahead.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat . Hope to see you and the other trolls soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Raindance said:


> when we meet at KZOR's again



We can arrange a bring-en-braai for next Saturday (31st) if that suites the regulars. 
I will sponsor the ice, wood and music.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

KZOR said:


> We can arrange a bring-en-braai for next Saturday (31st) if that suites the regulars.
> I will sponsor the ice, wood and music.


It's my son's birthday on that day. Can we do this week or the 7th of November ? 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Moerse Rooikat !! have an awesome day !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> It's my son's birthday on that day. Can we do this week or the 7th of November ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk



I'm afraid that I also can't do the 31st as it is my Dad's memorial service.

Can do the 7th November.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Ok .... so let's get things rolling.
To stay within the spirit of covid i think it is best to restrict the meet to ten enthusiasts.
What are your thoughts?

Date : 7 November
Place : 11 Sonneblom st, Stellenridge , Bellville

1.) KZOR
2.) Nico Lubbe
3.) @Raindance
4.) @Faiyaz Cheulkar
5.) @Puff the Magic Dragon
6.) @Moerse Rooikat & liefie
7.) @LeislB 
8.) .......
9.) .......
10.) .......

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707

KZOR said:


> Ok .... so let's get things rolling.
> To stay within the spirit of covid i think it is best to restrict the meet to ten enthusiasts.
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Date : 7 November
> Place : 11 Sonneblom st, Stellenridge , Bellville
> 
> 1.) KZOR
> 2.) Nico Lubbe
> 3.) .......
> 4.) .......
> 5.) .......
> 6.) .......
> 7.) .......
> 8.) .......
> 9.) .......
> 10.) .......



Sounds great!! Would have joined you guys but unfortunately, away for the weekend. Enjoy!! Will make the next one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

KZOR said:


> Ok .... so let's get things rolling.
> To stay within the spirit of covid i think it is best to restrict the meet to ten enthusiasts.
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Date : 7 November
> Place : 11 Sonneblom st, Stellenridge , Bellville
> 
> 1.) KZOR
> 2.) Nico Lubbe
> 3.) .......
> 4.) .......
> 5.) .......
> 6.) .......
> 7.) .......
> 8.) .......
> 9.) .......
> 10.) .......


I'm in, thanks for hosting Louis. Ten, give or take one or two I'd agree.

@Bulldog , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Moerse Rooikat , @MrGSmokeFree , @Hooked , @Faiyaz Cheulkar , @ ... heck my memory is on lockdown.... Sorry. @hot.chillie35 , can @Resistance also join please... You may supervise...

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

KZOR said:


> Ok .... so let's get things rolling.
> To stay within the spirit of covid i think it is best to restrict the meet to ten enthusiasts.
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Date : 7 November
> Place : 11 Sonneblom st, Stellenridge , Bellville
> 
> 1.) KZOR
> 2.) Nico Lubbe
> 3.) @Raindance
> 4.) .......
> 5.) .......
> 6.) .......
> 7.) .......
> 8.) .......
> 9.) .......
> 10.) .......


Book slot no 4 for me please 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Raindance said:


> I'm in, thanks for hosting Louis. Ten, give or take one or two I'd agree.
> 
> @Bulldog , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Moerse Rooikat , @MrGSmokeFree , @Hooked , @Faiyaz Cheulkar , @ ... heck my memory is on lockdown.... Sorry. @hot.chillie35 , can @Resistance also join please... You may supervise...
> 
> Regards


@Skillie@23 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> @Skillie@23
> 
> Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


We going away that weekend


----------



## Skillie@23

Would of been great to see everyone again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB

I'd love to meet you guys. What time were you thinking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

LeislB said:


> I'd love to meet you guys. What time were you thinking?



Things normally kick off at around 12:00 but because it is very informal you can pitch at any time till before 17:00.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> I'm in, thanks for hosting Louis. Ten, give or take one or two I'd agree.
> 
> @Bulldog , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Moerse Rooikat , @MrGSmokeFree , @Hooked , @Faiyaz Cheulkar , @ ... heck my memory is on lockdown.... Sorry. @hot.chillie35 , can @Resistance also join please... You may supervise...
> 
> Regards



I'm in for the 7th.

Pick you guys up as usual @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @MrGSmokeFree ???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Raindance said:


> I'm in, thanks for hosting Louis. Ten, give or take one or two I'd agree.
> 
> @Bulldog , @Puff the Magic Dragon , @Moerse Rooikat , @MrGSmokeFree , @Hooked , @Faiyaz Cheulkar , @ ... heck my memory is on lockdown.... Sorry. @hot.chillie35 , can @Resistance also join please... You may supervise...
> 
> Regards



Thanks @Raindance but I can't leave Yzer over weekends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> Ok .... so let's get things rolling.
> To stay within the spirit of covid i think it is best to restrict the meet to ten enthusiasts.
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Date : 7 November
> Place : 11 Sonneblom st, Stellenridge , Bellville
> 
> 1.) KZOR
> 2.) Nico Lubbe
> 3.) @Raindance
> 4.) @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> 5.) .......
> 6.) .......
> 7.) .......
> 8.) .......
> 9.) .......
> 10.) .......



No can do @KZOR. I can't leave Yzer over weekends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm in for the 7th.
> 
> Pick you guys up as usual @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @MrGSmokeFree ???


yes please.


Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I'm in for the 7th.
> 
> Pick you guys up as usual @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @MrGSmokeFree ???



yes please

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Gary @MrGSmokeFree hasn't been around for a while. It's not like him to be away from the forum for days.

Does anyone know why?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Gary @MrGSmokeFree hasn't been around for a while. It's not like him to be away from the forum for days.
> 
> Does anyone know why?


Same question has been bothering me.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Last year he kind of went off the grid for a week so hopefully he is doing it again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance

Good news, @MrGSmokeFree will be let out for the meet on Saturday, they will remove the straightjacket but will leave the mask on for obvious reasons.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

Trying to find out which pound @Bulldog and @Moerse Rooikat find themselves in this time round. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Its like trying to get together the A team....

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Raindance said:


> Good news, @MrGSmokeFree will be let out for the meet on Saturday, they will remove the straightjacket but will leave the mask on for obvious reasons.
> 
> Regards




To be quite honest I would have preferred it if they had decided to keep the straightjacket on.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Raindance said:


> Trying to find out which pound @Bulldog and @Moerse Rooikat find themselves in this time round.
> 
> Regards


should be there. were is it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

Shall I make a potato salad?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

LeislB said:


> Shall I make a potato salad?



You welcome to. So does that mean i can add your name?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

Moerse Rooikat said:


> should be there. were is it



At my place. Lekker bring en braai. Ek sponsor die hout, musiek en ys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> At my place. Lekker bring en braai. Ek sponsor die hout, musiek en ys.


lekker ons is 2 
gaan leker fun wees

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LeislB

KZOR said:


> You welcome to. So does that mean i can add your name?


Yes please, me plus potato salad!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Attention @XsCode. You might be interested in joining. Let KZOR know if you can make it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB

So tomorrow there is an 80% chance of rain predicted, are we still on @KZOR?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

LeislB said:


> So tomorrow there is an 80% chance of rain predicted, are we still on @KZOR?



Yes ..... we just moving inside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

KZOR said:


> Yes ..... we just moving inside.


Great, I was hoping you'd say that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

Great meet ladies and gents. Louis, thank you for the hospitality.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

Thanks for all the regulars that joined our COVID-meet. 
It was great fun and LOOOOOONNNNNGGGG overdue.
@LeislB ....... very nice meeting you and thanks for the potato salad.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## LeislB

Awesome afternoon, thank you do much for having us @KZOR.

Great to meet all you guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Great fun. Thanks to Mr and Mrs Kzor for hosting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

now lets plan the next one 
were?
when ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LeislB

Moerse Rooikat said:


> now lets plan the next one
> were?
> when ?


Ja, it's nearly the end of the month already


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday to one of the 3 Amigos and a regular at the the Cape Town vape meets. @Faiyaz Cheulkar I hope you have a super awesome day my friend and keep on being the super awesome funny person that you are

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday and happy every day @Faiyaz Cheulkar!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance

Happy Birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar, many happy returns of the day.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR

@Faiyaz Cheulkar .... may you have a super day and get that mod you always dreamed of.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I see that the chicken song has made a reappearance 

Wishing you the happiest birthday and best wishes to you and your family.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar, have an awesome and safe birthday

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Happy born day @Faiyaz Cheulkar! I hope you've had and awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy birthday @Raindance may you have an awesome day my friend! Keep on being the awesome funny person that you are and that we love! Cheers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday and all the best for the year ahead, @Raindance!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @Raindance .

I must say that, without vape meets, I have missed your sunny disposition and positive outlook on life. Enjoy your day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB

Happy birthday Mike! I hope you have an AWESOME day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Happy birthday @ ....... 



Hope your day is everything you would prefer it to be. 
Time for another meet so we can catch up on things.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Happy birthday @Raindance 
Hope you having a good weekend so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

Another meet would be awesome! @NecroticAngel is coming to CT next week for 3 weeks, I know she'd love to meet you all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

LeislB said:


> Another meet would be awesome! @NecroticAngel is coming to CT next week for 3 weeks, I know she'd love to meet you all!


Ooh yes! That would be lovely!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy B-Day @Raindance 

Hoop jy word sommer baie bederf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy birthday @Skillie@23  may you have a lekker day! Cheers

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Hope that you have a very Happy Birthday @Skillie@23

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday @Skillie@23. Have a vaping good day!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Happy belated birthday, I hope you had a fabulous day and are abundantly blessed in the year ahead! Xxx

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy birthday for a true legend and a super nice guy! @KZOR keep on being the kind person that you are ! And thank you for all your awesome reviews you do and all the lekker vape juice you make that we get to try at the vape meets! Cheers  ( Ps I will pick up the Crow later)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy, happy birthday @KZOR! Wishing you everything of the very best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @KZOR .




Have a great day and many more happy birthdays to come. Hope to see you, and the other reprobates soon.

P.S. Thanks for all the videos. They are much appreciated by many of us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KZOR

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Have a great day


Thanks m8. Much appreciated. Hope to see you all soon as well.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Gee wizz! I look away for one moment and everyone decides to have a birthday!?

Happy birthday @Skillie@23 and @KZOR. Wishing you a great day and even better year ahead.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Happy Birthday @KZOR! I hope you had a fantastic day full of spoils and much happiness!


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hi everyone, thankyou so much for the birthday wishes. I was off forum for sometime because of limited internet access on my company laptop, and my desktop that I had left behind here in india doesnt want to work. 
I was supposed to return to SA on the 11th of Jan but my flight was cancelled because of the new restrictions. Emirates dont want to fly to SA. They have been postponing and the next flight I have booked is for the 13th of feb. Let's hope they dont cancel again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Hi everyone, thankyou so much for the birthday wishes. I was off forum for sometime because of limited internet access on my company laptop, and my desktop that I had left behind here in india doesnt want to work.
> I was supposed to return to SA on the 11th of Jan but my flight was cancelled because of the new restrictions. Emirates dont want to fly to SA. They have been postponing and the next flight I have booked is for the 13th of feb. Let's hope they dont cancel again.


Shame, these Jetset movie stars are having a tough time these days. 

Glad to hear you are OK @Faiyaz Cheulkar.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Hi everyone ! Had to re-book tickets with Qatar airways, but I finally reached home today afternoon. Glad to be back with my family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday @Hooked may you have a super awesome day

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 225087
> 
> Happy Birthday @Hooked may you have a super awesome day



Ah, thank you @MrGSmokeFree!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## KZOR

Happy b/day @Hooked . May the sea at Yzers be calm today and business flourish.
Enjoy your special day and hope every moment keeps the smile on your face.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @Hooked 

Wishing you many more years of coffee and vapes

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> Happy b/day @Hooked . May the sea at Yzers be calm today and business flourish.
> Enjoy your special day and hope every moment keeps the smile on your face.



Thank you so much @KZOR!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Happy Birthday @Hooked
> 
> Wishing you many more years of coffee and vapes



Thank you @Puff the Magic Dragon ... coffee's going strong ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

Huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Hooked 
Just made it in time 
And happy belated birthday to everyone I missed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Bulldog said:


> Huge HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Hooked
> Just made it in time
> And happy belated birthday to everyone I missed



Thank you @Bulldog!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Please excuse my tardiness @Hooked, hope you had a wonderful day and will have a great year ahead.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

@Raindance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Belated Happy Birthday @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke

@Hooked I don't usually do the happy birthday/anniversary/xmas/new year thing, but you're special, so

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

YeOldeOke said:


> @Hooked I don't usually do the happy birthday/anniversary/xmas/new year thing, but you're special, so



Ohhhhh thank you so much for making an exception for me! Much appreciated @YeOldeOke!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Belated Happy Birthday @Hooked



Thank you @Faiyaz Cheulkar!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

Hey all cpt people 
When are we doing a meet again?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

@Moerse Rooikat .... want me to book the outside area under the covers at Oakdale Club for next Saturday?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> @Moerse Rooikat .... want me to book the outside area under the covers at Oakdale Club for next Saturday?


That can work 
Who is all in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Moerse Rooikat said:


> That can work
> Who is all in


I’m in!

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I’m in!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

I’m in!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## KZOR

We were not many at the vapemeet today but what a lovely afternoon. Thanks for those that attended. Gifts were handed out and Vos got a Intake MTL , Deon got a Tripod RTA (Atmizoo), Herman "Rooikat" got a Recurve RDA and Gary "MrGSmokeFree" got a "The Crow" figurine. I got my hands on a great lemon berry recipe which i will post for the tertiary and honors members.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## vicTor

KZOR said:


> We were not many at the vapemeet today but what a lovely afternoon. Thanks for those that attended. Gifts were handed out and Vos got a Intake MTL , Deon got a Tripod RTA (Atmizoo), Herman "Rooikat" got a Recurve RDA and Gary "MrGSmokeFree" got a "The Crow" figurine. I got my hands on a great lemon berry recipe which i will post for the tertiary and honors members.
> View attachment 228764



yoh, must be Rooikat behind that huge cloud ?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Grand Guru

KZOR said:


> We were not many at the vapemeet today but what a lovely afternoon. Thanks for those that attended. Gifts were handed out and Vos got a Intake MTL , Deon got a Tripod RTA (Atmizoo), Herman "Rooikat" got a Recurve RDA and Gary "MrGSmokeFree" got a "The Crow" figurine. I got my hands on a great lemon berry recipe which i will post for the tertiary and honors members.
> View attachment 228764


Epic photo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR

vicTor said:


> must be Rooikat behind that huge cloud ?



Herman "Rooikat" on the right and Deon Dannhauser on the left.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Drum roll and let us not forget @Raindance got a beard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Drum roll and let us not forget @Raindance got a beard


You aint gonna make no decent moonshine if you aint got no scruffy white beard!

What can I say, it’s a bucket list thing... Midlife crisis anyone?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Puff the Magic Dragon where are you mate? It is like you just went missing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Puff the Magic Dragon where are you mate? It is like you just went missing



I went to the farm for the week. Back now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I went to the farm for the week. Back now


Welcome back you had us worried. Next time please answer your phone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Welcome back you had us worried. Next time please answer your phone




No signal at the farm. We removed the internet and cell booster when we moved to Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> No signal at the farm. We removed the internet and cell booster when we moved to Cape Town.


That settles it, from now on you need our permission to go to the farm. Will send you the application forms and SOP on how to correctly complete them during the course of the day.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## THE REAPER

That's why he is Puff the Magic Dragon
Puff he's gone and puff he's back.

MAGIC

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday


@MrGSmokeFree 

Hey wait a minute  crap I did it again.Sorry my bad

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday, MR G.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree! Hope you had an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@MrGSmokeFree ...... happy b/day m8.
You seem like the type of fellow that can make himself a enjoyable day anytime anywhere. 
Hope you had a blast so far and have another for what is left of the evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree hope you had a wonderful day.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy birthday to a VAPE MEET LEGEND,SUPER NICE GUY and FUNNY as hell guy! HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Bulldog , May you have a super day my friend and never ever change! CHEERS TO MANY MORE mate

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked

Happy birthday and happy every day @Bulldog!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

@Bulldog ...... have a super day m8. You deserve all the good things that will be bestowed upon you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy birthday @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy birthday @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks All

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raindance

Sorry @Bulldog, for being late to the party again. Hope you had a great day and many more to come.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday to one of the 3 Amigos! @Puff the Magic Dragon you are truly an awesome and funny guy! May you have an super awesome day my friend! Till the next vape meet CHEERS

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy Birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon

Hope you have a awesome day

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon! I hope you have an awesome day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy birthday @Puff the Magic Dragon, Have a great day !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog

A BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Puff the Magic Dragon 
Just made it in time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

May you have a super awesome day @Moerse Rooikat !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## KZOR

Lekker verjaar Herman (@Moerse Rooikat ) 
Vertrou jou dag sal 'n great een wees.
Miskien moet ons volgende Saterdag plan maak om by Oakdale Klub uit te kom sodat ons dit ordentlik kan vuur.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

KZOR said:


> Lekker verjaar Herman (@Moerse Rooikat )
> Vertrou jou dag sal 'n great een wees.
> Miskien moet ons volgende Saterdag plan maak om by Oakdale Klub uit te kom sodat ons dit ordentlik kan vuur.
> 
> View attachment 242006



Klink na 'n plan 

Thank you all for the birthday wishes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Have a great birthday Herman.

See you next weekend !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Happy Birthday @Moerse Rooikat !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday @LeislB  May you have a super awesome day!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @LeislB

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Skillie@23

Happy Birthday @LeislB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB

Thank you guys! Postponing celebrating till this weekend when I can enjoy my wine without suffering through work the next day. I guess I am officially old.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Any meets happening between the 9th and 27th of November? Ill be in the cape


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

The guys and girls in Joburg can't have all the fun.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 245082
> 
> The guys and girls in Joburg can't have all the fun.


yes, before everything closes again.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LeislB

Oooh, exciting!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Let me be so bold as to suggest a date.

There are only three Saturdays before Christmas. The third is probably too close to Christmas as some will be going away etc.

That leaves us with either:

*4 or 11 December*


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

How do you join?


----------



## Raindance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Let me be so bold as to suggest a date.
> 
> There are only three Saturdays before Christmas. The third is probably too close to Christmas as some will be going away etc.
> 
> That leaves us with either:
> 
> *4 or 11 December*


Cool with both dates.

Regards


----------



## Raindance

jamesvapes_sa said:


> How do you join?


Just show up. Its a free for all. Hope to see you there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

...have it on the 18th

JHB & CPT simultaneous Vape Meets !


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> ...have it on the 18th
> 
> JHB & CPT simultaneous Vape Meets !


This has potential…

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Raindance said:


> This has potential…
> 
> Regards



then we go International !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

vicTor said:


> then we go International !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

jamesvapes_sa said:


> How do you join?



As chairman/woman/other of the selection committee you just PM me with a request. I will provide you with a list of questions that should take about two hours to complete. I will also provide you with the bank details to transfer the prescribed amount to a certain bank account. 

If you are accepted, you will be taught the secret handshake and be informed of the location of the next meeting. (the date, time, and location we show on the forum are to confuse the masses).

There are many benefits to joining but I cannot reveal all of them on the forum.

One is the recipe for Blimey.
We also provide Rob Fisher's bank details, including pin number.
The most popular benefit is being given access to @Raindance 's wit, intelligence, company and influence.

Oh crap, I have just noticed that He has already told you how to join.

You can ignore this post.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Worth every cent...
*We also provide Rob Fisher's bank details, including pin number.*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Morix

Spyro said:


> Would any Cape Town guys 'n girls like to set up a few weekend meetups?
> 
> Places to chat, chill, cloud, learn, build, trick and practise - RE DIY and building. A mini expo if you will.
> 
> On the last Saturday of every second month - we can have a pre booked area to do our thing. Mingle chat and just have some fun.
> New location for each meet to keep it fair.
> 
> Nothing huge or expensive. Try have no entry fee. Potential braai's or anything you'd like to bring up? Perhaps at local braai spots in selected Forrest's. Or at restaurants like beer house, who happily allow Vapers to puff away.
> 
> Vendors who want to join could be welcome too. Just a thought. Why wait all year for the cticc to let you have one there? Let's have our own vape meets!
> Small community gettogethers.
> 
> Thoughts? Please post below.


I second beer house.


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Morix said:


> I second beer house.


BEER house aka old Starlite? That be fun...
Nothing wrong with a Beer & a Vape


----------



## KZOR

I think the 11th December should work for most.
Let me know if you want me to try and book outside tables at the Oakdale Club again.
The Beer House could defo also be an option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix

Im just waiting on the new monthly roster. Will rsvp then.


----------



## Skillie@23

Ek is in, sal lekker wees om almal weer te sien

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

KZOR said:


> I think the 11th December should work for most.
> Let me know if you want me to try and book outside tables at the Oakdale Club again.
> The Beer House could defo also be an option.




Let's just go with 11 Dec. If we offer too many options it causes confusion. 

Wrt venue I am happy with either, as I have to drive far no matter what the venue is.

I would suggest that we stick with Oakdale Club because we all like it, and no one seems to have issues getting there. There are also no parking problems. 

We could always discuss a new venue at the meet.

Maybe we could ask @MrGSmokeFree to make up a poster for the meet if there are no objections to the date and venue?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KZOR

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I would suggest that we stick with Oakdale Club



Just spoke to them and they are fully booked till Christmas with weddings, private parties and business functions.
Seems like it is time to test the Beer House.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

@Bulldog what date will work for you


Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Let's just go with 11 Dec. If we offer too many options it causes confusion.
> 
> Wrt venue I am happy with either, as I have to drive far no matter what the venue is.
> 
> I would suggest that we stick with Oakdale Club because we all like it, and no one seems to have issues getting there. There are also no parking problems.
> 
> We could always discuss a new venue at the meet.
> 
> Maybe we could ask @MrGSmokeFree to make up a poster for the meet if there are no objections to the date and venue?


I will gladly make a poster once we have a venue and date How big is your yard @Puff the Magic Dragon ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper

11th sounds like a plan... as long as work dont decide to call me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

MrGSmokeFree said:


> @Bulldog what date will work for you
> 
> I will gladly make a poster once we have a venue and date How big is your yard @Puff the Magic Dragon ?



11th December it is then at the beer house! what a wonderful way to start the December holidays

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

@MrGSmokeFree please make a poster for us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper

May be a stupid question... but which beerhouse?
Long Street or Tygervalley?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Angelskeeper said:


> May be a stupid question... but which beerhouse?
> Long Street or Tygervalley?


Tygervalley 

Sent from my SM-A730F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Will you be there?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## jamesvapes_sa

Time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Time?



No specific time but the gathering normally starts at 12:00 noon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

hi guys and girls, wishing you a super meet for tomorrow, have a good one !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

O.k done with my name tag for tomorrow.We have been doing the vape meets for the last 4 years and I have never had a frikking name tag. After watching the Joburg vape family doing it from the beginning I think @vicTor would be proud

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

MrGSmokeFree said:


> O.k done with my name tag for tomorrow.We have been doing the vape meets for the last 4 years and I have never had a frikking name tag. After watching the Joburg vape family doing it from the beginning I think @vicTor would be proud
> View attachment 245976

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Had a wonderful time, thankyou everyone. This is the best pic i have taken, so please ... 

*Meme this !! *

Reactions: Winner 14


----------



## vicTor

where are the Covid police ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


> where are the Covid police ?


Behind the camera. R50.00 and a streetwise 2 and all was sorted.

Got all the outlaws on film though:





Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Raindance said:


> Behind the camera. R50.00 and a streetwise 2 and all was sorted.
> 
> Got all the outlaws on film though:
> View attachment 246189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



up here it's a Streetwise 5 !

great pic, thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Had a wonderful time, thankyou everyone. This is the best pic i have taken, so please ...
> 
> *Meme this !! *
> 
> View attachment 246122


Cape Town month end meets, binary, non-binary, we don't care! all welcome!

Regards


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree ! May you have an awesome day! Wait a minute I know this guy  Crap I did it again.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## DavyH

Happy birthday Memester! @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 257234
> 
> Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree ! May you have an awesome day! Wait a minute I know this guy  Crap I did it again.


Happy birthday! I hope you have a cracker of a day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

DavyH said:


> Happy birthday Memester! @MrGSmokeFree


Thank you @DavyH !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

LeislB said:


> Happy birthday! I hope you have a cracker of a day!


Thank you @LeislB , maybe one day we shall meet again at a vape meet in 2045

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree 

You’re not 45, you’re 23 . . . with 22 years of experience!

Just imagine the things you’d want to hear on your birthday . . . and assume that I said them. Happy birthday

See you soon at another Vape Eat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR

Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree. Hope you had a super day m8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

KZOR said:


> Happy birthday @MrGSmokeFree. Hope you had a super day m8.
> View attachment 257259


Baie dankie @KZOR Cheers tjomma

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked

Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree! Hope you've had an awesome day and all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Happy B-Day Mr G!

Hope you have a wonderful year and many more!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Hooked said:


> Happy Birthday @MrGSmokeFree! Hope you've had an awesome day and all the best for the year ahead!
> 
> View attachment 257269


Thank you @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Raindance said:


> Happy B-Day Mr G!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful year and many more!
> 
> Regards


Thank you @Raindance .


----------



## Silver

Belated birthday wishes @MrGSmokeFree !
Hope you have an awesome birthday weekend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Silver said:


> Belated birthday wishes @MrGSmokeFree !
> Hope you have an awesome birthday weekend!


Thank you kindly @Silver


----------



## LeislB

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Thank you @LeislB , maybe one day we shall meet again at a vape meet in 2045


Good grief, hopefully before then! I still want to have my wits about me and they are getting scarce!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

LeislB said:


> Good grief, hopefully before then! I still want to have my wits about me and they are getting scarce!


O.k, 2044 is the next vape meet so get ready

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

A SPECIAL HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISH FOR A VERY SPECIAL MATE @Puff the Magic Dragon may you have an awesome day! Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Happy birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar may you have a super awesome day!


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Happy Birthday @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

Have a great day and an awesome year ahead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

